# DEAD Center HIT



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2007)

Well its time for a new journal.  I have finshed my training for the fire dept.

I passed the test and did OK on it...I subluxed my knee halfway through so that really killed my time but I pressed on without telling them or they would have not let me finish and I wouldn't be able to get scored.

So this past week I took a full week of pure rest...well besides work...and rehabed the knee.  Its still a little wobbly but its happened before and Iw ill live!

No its time to get back into working out w/ more movements and what not.  For a while I have just been doing compound movements and alot of Fire Dept training but thats doen with!

I will be doing HIT thanks to archie and I have chosen this b/c I want to take the FD test again and this will keep my muscles conditioned for the next up and coming test and it will help me have that edge once the training begins again.

Workout will look something like this as I am still ironing out all the kinks with arch!

I'll be lifting tuesday/thursdays/saturdays.  Workouts will be as follows ABA BAB CDC DCD.

 Workout A
Back
Rack Deadlift (rest/pause)
Bent Over Rows (rest/pause)
Pullovers alternated - 1 ALL OUT SET
Traps
BB Shrugs - 1 ALL OUT SET
Delts
DB side Laterals - 1 ALL OUT SET
Biceps
BB Curls - 1 ALL OUT SET
Calves
Abs

 Workout B
Legs
Squats (rest/pause)
Leg Curls - 1 ALL OUT SET
Chest
Incline BB Press (rest/pause)
Flat Flyes -1 ALL OUT SET
Triceps
Skulls - 1 ALL OUT SET
Calves
Abs

 Workout C
Back
Rack Deadlift (rest/pause)
Bent Over Rows (rest/pause)
Pulldowns - 1 ALL OUT SET
Traps
DB Shrugs - 1 ALL OUT SET
Delts
Bent Over Rear Laterals - 1 ALL OUT SET
Biceps
DB Preacher Curls - 1 ALL OUT SET
Calves
Abs

 Workout D
Legs
Squats (rest/pause)
SLDL's - 1 ALL OUT SET
Chest
Incline BB Press (rest/pause)
Inc Flyes -1 ALL OUT SET
Triceps
French Press - 1 ALL OUT SET
Calves
Abs

As for diet...just gonna keep it simple but heres an example of my day to day menu.

M1: pre workout 
1 ½ scoop whey
1-1 ½ cup milk

WORKOUT weights/cardio

M2: post workout
1 scoop whey
1 serving oats
1 serving plain yogurt
splash of honey


M3:
6oz meat
2/3 cup cooked brown rice/5oz yam/WW pasta
veggies
1tbl olive oil/flax seed oil 

M4
6oz meat
2/3 cup cooked brown rice/5oz yam/WW pasta
veggies
1tbl olive oil/flax seed oil

Or

Low Sugar Detour Bar (crazy job as an EMT)

M5
6oz meat
veggies ALOT
1tbl olive oil/flax seed oil

Or

2 cups Cottage Cheese 
2 Tbl Natty PB 

When my training began for the fire dept I was 224lbs and didn't check my body fat.  I am currently 192lbs @ 18% BF.  Height 5'6" and I didn't take measurments.

Im looking to get down somewhere in the 170's and I figure that will bring my BF around <10%.  I would like to reach this goal by mid sept before I start to bulk up again.

Well thats whats happening hope ya'll visit the journal as often as you can I will be much better now that I have the time to get on the computer about keeping my journal current!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2007)

Oh and the name of the journal was inspired by my other hobby...archery.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2007)

First workout...cardio/therapy day.

Treadmill: 25 minutes
5 minutes @ 60%MHR
5 minutes @ 80%MHR
5 minutes @ 60%MHR
5 minutes @ 80%MHR
5 minutes @ 60%MHR

Eliptical: 10 minutes @ 80%MHR

Shoulder Threrapy 
Knee Therapy
Abs

Good start to the week.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2007)

A new journal.    Let me be the first to whore it up.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2007)

I like.


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2007)

Well, I hope the new journal means you will be around more!


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Looks Solid to me Brother Bolt, it might look simple, but trust me, its NOT!!! I wish you NOTHING but the BEST my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A new journal.    Let me be the first to whore it up.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I like.



thanks for stoppin in bud


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, I hope the new journal means you will be around more!



yea man no worries...now i have a new shift w/ internet access so ill be around alot lol


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Looks Solid to me Brother Bolt, it might look simple, but trust me, its NOT!!! I wish you NOTHING but the BEST my Friend!!!



we'll see tomorrow its my first day lol thanks for all the help


----------



## kinkery (May 21, 2007)

nice   g'luck with your goals


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

can't wait to see a new workout in here!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> can't wait to see a new workout in here!



 

Me too!  LOL



kinkery said:


> nice   g'luck with your goals



Thanks I just got out of work and I'm wired but I need to get some sleep before this big almighty HIT workout...I think archie is full of it though how bad could it really be


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> I need to get some sleep before this big almighty HIT workout...I think archie is full of it though how bad could it really be



Famous last words.     You doubt Arch?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Well all joking aside its not what I thought it would be.  I didn't get the workout I was expecting.  Well heres the numbers:

Rack Deadlift
225*12 r/p *8

B/O Row
135*12 r/p *9

Pulldown
120*15

BB Shrug
185*12

DB Side Lateral
30s*12

BB Curl
60*10

Seated calf raise
10*70*15

To be honest with you I barely broke a sweat doing this...the biggest sweat was w/ calves.  Yea I pushded myself but I am so use to working in the 20-50rep range on everything it just seemed like I didn't get enough.  I coukld have done this 2-3 times in a row with no problems.

No rest between exercises...I set all the stations up and just went from station to station.

WTF DID I DO WRONG YA'LL?!?!?!?


Oh FYI a normal workout for me before this would have been something like:
B/O Row -/- Leg Press -/- DB Bench -/- Sprints
95*30 -/- 180*30 -/- 40s*30 -/- 2 minutes

I would do that circuit 4-5 times with zero rest between anything...do that right after the sprints start again.  Some days I'd go as high as 40-50 reps.  Now those were an ass kicking workout!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2007)

You either went to 12 or 15 reps in every set.  You're telling me you went to absolute utter failure and managed such a pretty number in the process?

I would sometimes die at 9 and then do 1 or 3 forced reps to get to an even number but perhaps thats where the problem lies.

Did you really fail at 12 or could you have gotten that 13th rep?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Deads, rows, shrugs, curls, laterals all died short a rep or two but I forced those to get to pure failure while maintaining good form.  

Pulldowns I just hit failure @ 15.

This is all maintaining proper form...I could have gotten more reps had I let my form slack and allow more secondary muscles into play but that would defeat the purpose...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2007)

Good luck with cutting DB, I'm trying to lose some bodyfat, but I don't really want to drop weight much at all. What happened to your knee?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Good luck with cutting DB, I'm trying to lose some bodyfat, but I don't really want to drop weight much at all. What happened to your knee?



Hey bro thanks!  I subluxed my knee...basicly means I dislocated it but it popped back in on its own.  But its getting better.

Yea I need to get some more BF off of me lol...


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Well, my guess is that you mentally prepared yourself to fail at 12 reps, so you did.  You just need to adjust to the new program is all. 

Remember, 12 reps earns you the right to add weight.  I'm betting you'll be able to add a couple of times before you really fail before 12.

The other possibility is that because you have been doing such high reps, your endurance is outstanding.  More weight will fix that too.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2007)

Py I will give this plenty of time and I could see it working once I adjust.  I know this for sure my traps are KILLING me right now LOL...I haven't deadlifted or done shrugs in months so man my traps are hurtin LOL.

I will work with it saturday and play around with my rep cadence and weights and we'll see what happens.  I may go for a longer negative then I was tuesday.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2007)

It's good that you're going to stick with it.  I know it's one of the best ways to train, if not the best, but I just can't get the mental aspect of being in the gym so infrequent out of my head.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

I agree w/ Brother Pylon!!! Adjust the weights to where you HITting it hard on the first couple of reps, you want to WORK here, remember that my Friend!!! Use a rep cadence of 4-1-2-1 and see how that feels, remember Brother Bolt, its a Principle, not necessarily a routine, GLAD your gonna stick w/it, I feel bad, sorry if I let ya down!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> feel bad, sorry if I let ya down!!!



Please let me down cmon mike...you've done nothing but help how could you have let me down.  I will pay closer attention to my cadences and really start w/ some heavier weights this time around and see how I do.  maybe I'm use to just going lighter and mentally hitting fatigue.

I will get this crap to work LOL...tomorrow I have an abdominal ultra sound got some issues w/ my liver.  Not sure WTF it is but I will hit the gym after that (no food 8hours prior to procedure).


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> It's good that you're going to stick with it.  I know it's one of the best ways to train, if not the best, but I just can't get the mental aspect of being in the gym so infrequent out of my head.



See but this works out great for me b/c I never do cardio b/c of lack of time/laziness.  Now that these workouts go so fast I do more shoulder/knee therapy, core work, and cardio.  But the entire time still getting a good anerobic workout!  So I think this will really be good for me!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

HIT huh? I wish I could get into it, but I just cant stand it. I puke everytime!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2007)

what kinds of probs/symptoms are you having with your liver DB??


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> what kinds of probs/symptoms are you having with your liver DB??



Good question no one knows.  He did a bunch of tests and couldn't find anything that would make sense b/c some levels were high so i have to go for an ultra sound to see whats wrong.  He is mainly concerned being that I'm an EMT I didn't get something like hepatitis or something.  I have been freaking out for 2 weeks now...I have to be there in 2 hours then I dont know what they are going to say.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> HIT huh? I wish I could get into it, but I just cant stand it. I puke everytime!



Really?  I guess I've been doing intense circuit work for so long now that doesn't even enter my mind.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2007)

Today was a GREAT workout!

I had to get an ultra sound of my liver/kidneys today at noon (ill get the results next week) but my boss called me in to work early.  So I had very little time to workout and no food so I wasn't going to go but said fuck it and went in for a few minutes really fast.  Man am I glad!

Workout B

Squats
185*32 r/p *8

Leg Curls
60*22

Inc BB Press
135*17 r/p *4

Flat DB Fly
25s*13

BB Skull Crusher
50*11

SPENT!

Tempo was 2/1/2/1.  I was in such a rush I went a little faster and forgot to do a longer negative but made up for it with a shit load of reps LOL.

Man this was all with no food in me since last night b/c of the ultra sound!  After those 5 sets my muscles were shaking like hell lol.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

Wow!  That's impressive, even without the situational info.  Bravo!


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

Does that mean you did 285 for 32 reps?!?!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Does that mean you did 285 for 32 reps?!?!



I wish but it was only 185...


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

185 is what I meant and I still think thats a shit load for that many reps!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> 185 is what I meant and I still think thats a shit load for that many reps!


lol tnx bud


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2007)

Well just finished  20hr shift now I have 6 hours off then back for another 8hr shift.  Man I am sooo fucking tired right now!

But after tonight my weekend starts!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2007)

Brutal schedule, Bolt.  Get some rest!


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

That does sound pretty horrible. You had better be getting paid well!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Brutal schedule, Bolt.  Get some rest!



Well thats my plan this weekend...after I get home tonight I'll sleep then go to my summer home in PA where theres no phones or anything.  Just a little place in the mountains to relax!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> That does sound pretty horrible. You had better be getting paid well!



I wish LOL...if I was getting paid good I wouldn't be working that much


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Squats
> 185*32 r/p *8



  Wow.  I think I'll just go and delete my journal now.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2007)

OMG! Very impressive workout especially for a "quickie"!! Have a great weekend DB!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Wow.  I think I'll just go and delete my journal now.



   No worries my leg endurance has gone through the roof with my previous training....they are far superior to the rest of my body.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> OMG! Very impressive workout especially for a "quickie"!! Have a great weekend DB!!



Thanks hun!  And Iw ill I'm about to go to the gym real fast then off to PA for a few days to relax in the  country!!  Be back in a bit with a workout before I take off.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2007)

This workout was MUCH better!  I am really enjoying the very quick workouts b/c I dont have much time to be in the gym!

Only thing I want to do next week is go lighter on the BB rows and get a deeper row...I felt I was short rowing the weight just slightly so I had a guy watch and he said i could get a little deeper so I'm going to drop the weight a lil bit and keep form.  I think it may have been that i didn't have chalk as well so the sweat made it impossible to grip so i was afraid of dropping the bar LOL.

Rack Deads
225*12 r/p *7

BB Rows
135*13 r/p *11

Pulldown
120*17

BB Shrug
185*19

DB Side Lateral
30s*13

BB Curl
50*14

SPENT!

Now its shower and off to PA to enjoy the weekend.  I'll hit all your journals monday hope everyone enjoys their vacation weekend!!


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

That sure is alot of reps, ever think about uppin the weight?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> That sure is alot of reps, ever think about uppin the weight?



That was only my second time doing the w/o so I'm trying to adjust to the routine vs weights so this coming week I can add more weight in certain movements a nd take some away from others to get the proper rep scheme.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Well theres not to many times I enjoy reading HIT routines, but I like yours.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well theres not to many times I enjoy reading HIT routines, but I like yours.



Thanks LOL...stay tuned within the next few hours I will be HITing the gym in a few minutes and want to see how many reps I can squeeze out w/ 225 for squats.  I pray to god its no where near 30 LOL.

Hey and you never know what you get in my journal...always a fire or ems story around the corner


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Well another good workout....I am enjoying HIT very much!

Squat
225*21 r/p *5 *PR!*

Lying Leg Curl
70*16

Inc BB Press
155*8 r/p 2

DB Flat Fly
30s*13

BB Skull Crusher
50*14

Abs 120 reps/6 set circuit

I didn't have time for cardio today...I have to get some food and prep some meals for the rest of the week.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

W/O's are lookin Excellent Brother Bolt!!! Why don't you try to add another rest/pause set on your rest/pause movements(for a total of 3 mini-sets) Talk about FRYING your CNS and muscles!!! Your doing Great, I'm so glad your enjoying it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> W/O's are lookin Excellent Brother Bolt!!! Why don't you try to add another rest/pause set on your rest/pause movements(for a total of 3 mini-sets) Talk about FRYING your CNS and muscles!!! Your doing Great, I'm so glad your enjoying it!!!



Yea I was just going to ask you about that.  I will def add those into my major groups.  Hopefully that will help out b/c I dont feel like I'm getting HIT hard enough.  Even though I am following the guidelines and what not I think I'm use to a higher volume workout.  But thats not for a few weeks.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

225 fir 21 reps, ouch brother very ouch!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> 225 fir 21 reps, ouch brother very ouch!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

Well since I didn't get any real cardio in monday I went in on my rest day and did:

20 minutes HIIT 1 minute intervals run/walk
shoulder rehab


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> I didn't have time for cardio today...I have to get some food and prep some meals for the rest of the week.



You'd rather eat than do cardio?  Yeah, me too.

Great job on the squats, DB!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> 225 fir 21 reps, ouch brother very ouch!


 

i second this!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You'd rather eat than do cardio?  Yeah, me too.
> 
> Great job on the squats, DB!



I look at it this way if i did cardio I would eat like total shit all week which would negate all the cardio I would have done that day.  If I cut the cardio and prepped all my meals I would have consumed less calories in the end hence losing weight.

Sounds good?  Well its the story I'm sticking to b/c it makes me feel better about being fat  :heh:


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> i second this!!



Thank ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

I took some random and quick measurments today before work.  I dont remembetr them exactly but I know they were something like:

Shoulders 48 1/2
Chest 42 1/2 or 43 1/2
Kneck 17
Arms flexed 15 1/2
Calves 17
Legs 26

Lost alot of mass off of my legs thats for damn sure!!!  This was also all done cold.


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

Hey DB.  Thought I drop in here now that my life is getting back together.

Things are looking good in here.  Did you get the results of your ultrasound yet?  I'm sure you know about supplements to take to help your liver, but if not I'm a total believer in Sam-e and Vitamin E for the liver.  I have seen drastic improvement in liver enzyme levels with just using Sam-e and Vitamin E (granted the results where with my dog who has serious liver disease, but those two supplements saved her life).  

Speaking of archery...I thought about you this week when I saw a report on the news about a goose that is walking anf flying around with an arrow through its body.  I thought, "man DB would not have let something like that happen and would probably be pissed that a "hunter" would do that to a animal." http://www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/7718807.html Link to the story about the goose.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for stopping in Dev!

Yea I started taking a few things and I am waiting for the doc to call me this afternoon.  I dont think its anything serious but ya never know.  It was right where I switched over alot of vits and stuff like that so I'm thinking thats what did it.  He said he'd call between noon and 2pm though.

What a jag off that person is!!!  I hate see'ing stuff like that truelly gives hunters a bad name.  Odds are it was a kid just messing around but it always gets pointed back at the hunters/archers.  I work so hard day in and out to preserve hunting/archery through political rallys, speeches, donations, joining organizations who can fight on a higher level, and donate all my free time and only gain one step...some a-hole comes along plugs a duck and I lose 10 steps.  So not kewl!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2007)

On a good note weighted in at 189 this Am.  That means I'm down another 3lbs! w00t!!

OK off to the gym and kick some ass


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2007)

Had a good workout...made some adjustments and I think I am finally getting the hang of this. Oh and the double r/p is killer LOL.

Rack Deadlift
245*12 r/p *9 r/p *9 uke:

BB Row
115*13 r/p *9 r/p *5
~~go back to 135 next time...this was just a form check weight and it was a bit to light.

Pulldown
135*11

BB Shrug
205*13

DB Side Lateral
30s*11

BB Curl
60*13

Abz 6 sets 120 rep
calves 4 sets 70 reps

Cardio 15 min eliptical @ 70%mhr

Post w/o shake/lunch

1 hour water fight with my 2 little cousins....yes running around with 2 little kids is a workout but I had a BLAST doing it 

Oh and one of my buddies that goes to the gym the same time I do noticed me busting mu hump today and said it looks like its finally working out for you.  So I guess I'm doing it right now b/c its getting noticed


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Your killin it DB! Nice work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 1, 2007)

Good workout, DB.  I'll bet you loved those rack DLs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Good workout, DB.  I'll bet you loved those rack DLs.



The reps are killing me LOL...I'm use to keeping my rack deads under the 6 rep range so all these reps destroy my lower back and traps.  But its part of the fun!



Double D said:


> Your killin it DB! Nice work!



Thanks bro!

Worked a 24 hour shift again and ended up eating like shit.  But hey I'm not beating myself up over it shit happens.  I am utterly exhasuted b/c its now been 40 straight hours I've been up so its off to bed then when ever the hell I wake up its gym time.  See ya'll in 8-10 hours


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2007)

why no ab or arm measurements? how were you test results??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 2, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> why no ab or arm measurements? how were you test results??



b/c I totaly forgot LOL....I need to find the tape again to get the unflexed arm measurments and abs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 2, 2007)

Well not so good of a workout today.  I didn't sleep for 40 straight hours yesterday so today I just had no energy and my mind is other places.  Just couldn't concentrate and didn't eat anything before I went in.

Squats
245*13 r/p *5 r/p *3

Lying Leg Curls
80*14

Inc BB Bench
135*13 r/p *4 r/p *2

Flat DB Fly
35s*9

BB Skull Crusher
60*7

6sets/120 reps abs
2 sets/60 sets calves

Mind in lala land...I'm burnt!


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Your killin it DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your killin it DB!



Thanks bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry ya'll internet at work is down so I dont get much time to get on.  It should be fixed by tomorrow. 

Had a good workout today...started w/o C week and its just as good as a and b thus far.

Deadlift
255*14 r/p *4 r/p *4
~~moving up to 285 saturday

BB Row
135*11

Pulldown
135*13

DB Shrug
75s*16

B/o Lateral
30s*15

Preacher Curl
70*8

Calves 90reps/6sets
Abz 132reps/6sets

Shoulder therapy

Cardio 15 minutes eliptical @ 75-80%MHR


The rest of the week is hellish...tomorrow I have to pull an early shift then I have court right after, then this weekend I will be helping out at a relay for life walk from saturday afternoon till sunday morning, then from there I have my archery tourny sunday morning.  I'll need some serious sleep after all that LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Diet has been all messed up lately...today I've eaten

pre w/o 1 1/2 scoops whey 1 potato roll
post w/o 1 1/2 scoops whey
meal 1 3 wraps (40 carbs) w. 6oz pork w/ lettuce and 1/2 apple
meak 2 tuna w/ large garden salad


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a busy weekend ahead.  I assume your back will be a bit stiff tomorrow after those DLs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Sounds like you've got a busy weekend ahead.  I assume your back will be a bit stiff tomorrow after those DLs.



Eh I keep it warmed up my lifting stretchers all day 

Now saturday after trying to max out w/ 285 we'll see how stiff I get.  I'm looking to hopefully get 10-12 reps and at least 2-3 reps on each rest pause but we'll see!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2007)

lookin great DB!  Your diet could be a LOT worse

thanks for your help in my journal


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

How many reps are you expecting on knocking out with 285?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> lookin great DB!  Your diet could be a LOT worse
> 
> thanks for your help in my journal



Yea well there were alot more carbs today lol...tomorrow I'm gonna have to limit my carb intake so I'm not over to much by the end of the week 

NP with the help hope it helps ya out...enjoy this weekend heavily and get back to me let me know.  Next step is crap people use when they are on steroids and you dont want any of that


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> How many reps are you expecting on knocking out with 285?



I'd like to hit 285*10 or so somewhere around there...then maybe another 2-3 reps w/ the two rest pauses!  If I hit anything over 6 reps it will be a PR though so thats what I'm aiming for heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 7, 2007)

Today was a good workout...I had to run in and out super fast but I hit it hard in a real short time!

Squats
245*16 r/p *3 r/p *3

SLDL
165*11 
~~grip failure combo'ed w/ numb legs from squats 

Inc BB Bench
135*16 r/p *3 r/p *2

Inc Fly
30s*13

DB French Press
55*8

Thats all I had time for have to run around and re supply my entire firehouse kitchen!!!  Been cleaning it for 2 days now its off to re-stock with EVERYTHING!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2007)

Another quick workout...blah blah blah

Deadlift
285*11 r/p *3 r/p *3 PR!

BB Row
135*13 r/p *3 r/p *3

Pulldown
150*9

DB Shrug
80s*13

B/o Lateral
35s*13

Preacher Curl
70*11

Off to work...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Today was a shity workout...I've had a nasty cut on my foot that got infected all weekend and week thus far and its hurts like a bitch to even walk!  I have done no cardio b/c of it and today I almost passed on the gym but decided to try and work my way around it.

SLDL
185*16 r/p *5 r/p *3

Leg Ext
90*17

Inc BB Bench
155*11

Inc Fly
35s*13

French Press
55*10

I felt good up until the SLDL's were done...I looked down and saw blood seeping into the toes of my sneakers.  I figured that was a bad thing and just flew through the rest of the stuff to get something in.  Everything was done with no thought into it.  Just wanted to get it done so i could get outta the gym and rest my foot.  I hope this shit goes away soon!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2007)

take it easy until your healed up DB!! You know this!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

I may not do cardio but there is no way I'm not getting my weights in...body is just now starting to get back in the rythm of continous workouts not gonna keep on that BS cycle I was one before.  Gotta keep on workin through it no mater how much it sux


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Workouts lookin solid DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Workouts lookin solid DB!



Thanks bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Man I HATE shaving LOL.  I decided to get rid of the winter coat and shave dowm...man what a pain in the ass I hate it lol but summer is near and I'm leaning out so its time.

Also time to start tanning again I am almost albino!

And either next week or the week after I will be starting some creatine.  I found a tub of stuff from a while ago in the bottom of my suppliment drawer so I figured since I've been going to the gym consitantyl again I will give it a go and see what happens!  I think its the metrx micronized creatine.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats funny I just found my creatine the other day as well. To bad that shit was from 1999!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 12, 2007)

Take care of that foot. You of all people should know how quickly a little cut on the foot can turn nasty enough to need a doctor or hospital visit.  

Now hit the tanning bed so you don't blind anyone with the pasty skin.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats funny I just found my creatine the other day as well. To bad that shit was from 1999!!!



Wow thats some old shit LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Take care of that foot. You of all people should know how quickly a little cut on the foot can turn nasty enough to need a doctor or hospital visit.
> 
> Now hit the tanning bed so you don't blind anyone with the pasty skin.



Yea I know I have been cleaning it and what not but its taking time to heal up w/ work and all.  Its almost there...

Yea the only thing I hate more then shaving is tanning...god I hagte this shit LOL!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 12, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea I know I have been cleaning it and what not but its taking time to heal up w/ work and all.  Its almost there...
> 
> Yea the only thing I hate more then shaving is tanning...god I hagte this shit LOL!!!!!



I don't mind the tanning, I just hate the smell of the tanning lotion after tanning.  Shaving I hate it, but can't  bring myself to having my legs waxed


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I don't mind the tanning, I just hate the smell of the tanning lotion after tanning.  Shaving I hate it, but can't  bring myself to having my legs waxed



I burn so the first month or so is miserable for me to tan...after that I ussually enjoy it b/c I can sit for a whole 20 minutes and relax.  I normally fall asleep LOL...but its relaxing w/ the warmth.

As for shavinf it never gets better...but costs to much for waxing.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Heya Bolt!  

When do you expect your test scores back?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Bolt!
> 
> When do you expect your test scores back?



Heya buddy!

I heard that they wanted to get the results out by early summer but god only knows how fast this shithole state will work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

Was'sup, DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2007)

Wassup big Burns!  Hows life been man?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 13, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya buddy!
> 
> I heard that they wanted to get the results out by early summer but god only knows how fast this *shithole state* will work!




 I so don't miss NJ


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Devlin said:


> I so don't miss NJ


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Well good and bad news...

Good: I'm down to 186 (from 192) since I started HIT.  Another 16#'s and I'll reach my goal!!

Bad: Eh gotta go in and talk to my Captain...may be getting suspended/fired if this shit keeps up.  Got a new supervisor and he is about 6 seconds older then I am and has no idea how to be a supervisor.  He asks all of us workers what to do ????? you fucking kidding me?  Then he demands repect from me which he aint gettin...you have to earn that shit buddy!  So he has been pushing my buttons lately and that shit just aint fucking kewl.  He actually went into my rig yesterday and took some of my gear b/c the doors were unlocked...not my problem the truck sux!  So he is cuasing a big comotion...which if he keeps it up is going to get him hurt.  I called him yesterday and he started saying all kinds of bullshit and after a long fucking day full of bullshit I damn near threatened harm on him so he needs to stay out of my way or we will have big problems!

Sorry needed to vent off to shower then talk to captain then gym!  Looking to hit 315 on the deadlifts today ya'll!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Well after a very long talk w/ my captain I was just out of mood to workout but did it anyways.  I couldn't get motivated or keep my head in it but I tried my hardest.

Deadlift
315*3 r/p *1

BB Row
155*9 r/p *4  r/p *4

Pulldown 
150*11
~~~only thing that felt good today

DB Shrug
80s*16

B/o Lateral
40s*11

Preacher Curl
70*10

Now I'm cooking some carbs for the week...sweet tater mash!  Gotta grill up some more meats as well...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hope you are documenting all things that happen...keep things on your playing field, brotha.
I onec read a 'rule' about how to act to cops and it will work here:
On the street, the cop is always right. In the court room is where you can be right.
(OR something like that)
Basically speaking: said ass-hat is in a position of authority over you..which means in the short term..he will always 'win'. But, if u document, stay professional and show he is out of line..then i t will be his ass on the carpet. Don't do dumb shit to jeopordise your career...

And...nice deads...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Yea I know its just so hard to be so professional sometimes ya know...its like a nagging dog at your heels all day sometimes ya just want to punt em across the damn room LOL.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Kick ass workout DB!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea I know its just so hard to be so professional sometimes ya know...its like a nagging dog at your heels all day sometimes ya just want to punt em across the damn room LOL.



 That's how I feel about my boss many times, except my dog/boss nips instead of just nagging.  However atleast mine is acting a bit more better now, I think someone finally got to him.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Devlin said:


> That's how I feel about my boss many times, except my dog/boss nips instead of just nagging.  However atleast mine is acting a bit more better now, I think someone finally got to him.


Thats funny b/c mine doesn't even want to talk to me know...just ran into him at the office and he just acted like he was on his phone.  LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> Kick ass workout DB!



Eh no so much but tnx for the compliment lol.  It will get better I promise!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2007)

No third workout...man this is the first one I've missed so far on HIT!

I'm on my last 12 hour shift till monday and this will put me just over 72 hours...and in that I've only slept 8 hours 

I had the time to go real fast yesterday after work  but my body was just screaming at me to not I was hurtin so bad from workin so many hours straight.  I didn't want to risk anything so took the weekend off.  I need sleep more then anything now though.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

HIT will kill you if you don't get proper rest.  Sometimes not working out is better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> HIT will kill you if you don't get proper rest.  Sometimes not working out is better.



Yea I needed it....I also went to my fathers house last night down the shore for some extra rest!  Its so quiet and peacefull here its the best nights sleep I've had in weeks!!!

This is also the first fathers day I am ever getting to spend wit him....we have always worked every fathers day so this year we both took off to enjoy the day with each other.  It sux my brother had to work but we get to have dinner together which is kewl!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

MAN I HAD A BLAST!!!!

This was the best weekend I could ever ask for. Being thst I live so far from my father we never get to see each other but we made up for it this weekend!  We spent every waking moment together, BBQ'ed, went jet skiing, took our boat out for a nice ride at sunset, just relaxed and swapped stories.  Man I enjoyed myself to the fullest!  

I hope everyone else had a great fathers day b/c I know I did for sure!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2007)

sounds like a pretty good day, DB!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2007)

Glad it was a good one for you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> sounds like a pretty good day, DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2007)

Well I wasn't going to hit the gym today and I wish I hadn't.  I have to ull an extra shift this week and it was on my workout day so I wasn't going to workout today but got home from my midnight shift and had a ton of energy. 

Well from all the jet skiing my entire body is just super sore...takes alot of strength to do that stuff for a few hours and my knees got the best of it so they were a bit wobbly but nothing crazy.  Well while dealifting today I went for my r/p and I hyperflexed by bad knee...not tear or anything just a little over flex so I wont be doing legs this week and I will wait till thursday to see if I will hit upper body (most likely I will)  But it was a real bummer to do it...I will keep positive I am already icing it before work and I will have to look for my knee brace so I can wear it underneath.

Deadlift
285*10 r/p 0

BB Row
155*8 r/p *5 r/p *3

Pulldown
150*10

BB Shrug
185*12

DB Side Lateral
30s*10

BB Curl
60*10

After the knee deal I wasn't focused on my workout at all...just worried about the knee.  Between a long busy shift prior, an alrwady sore body, and my knee I struggled to get through it.  But in a day or so I will be back to normal and doing stupid things!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

if it makees u feel better....u are moving more weight than me....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> But in a day or so I will be back to normal and doing stupid things!!



  That could almost be a motto!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2007)

you are dead on about the jetskis!  we rode them all day, for 2 days straight over memorial weekend, and we were jumping waves and shit...it really wears out your legs BIG TIME 

still a great workout though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> if it makees u feel better....u are moving more weight than me....


Hehe well next week i may go for the big 315 again and hope for 6 reps!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That could almost be a motto!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> you are dead on about the jetskis!  we rode them all day, for 2 days straight over memorial weekend, and we were jumping waves and shit...it really wears out your legs BIG TIME
> 
> still a great workout though!



Yea they are brutal on the body but so F'ing fun LOL!  I'd do it all over again!  Going airborn is the best!!!!

This week I will take it easy debating cardio b/c of the knee but next week I hope to be 100%


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey, bad workouts beat no workouts.  And that wasn't a bad workout anyway!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, bad workouts beat no workouts.  And that wasn't a bad workout anyway!



It feels bad though...if I'm not into it mentally my mind makes me feel like it wasn't even worth it!  I need a good back workout next week or I'm gonna get pissed LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

Knee feels a bit better today not as wobbly but still pain in the anterior portion of the knee in the tendon.  Same place I get my tendonitis so I hope it gets better for tomorrow.  I prolly wont do legs but I will def get some upper body work it!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 20, 2007)

Atleast you are getting into the gym which is more than I am doing these days.


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

I get confused with HIT....why do on some of your lifts you use rest pauses, but on others you dont?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Atleast you are getting into the gym which is more than I am doing these days.



I am trying to get there now LOL....no motivation to get in there to do 3 working sets b/c i can't do legs.  It will take more time to warm up and shit then to workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I get confused with HIT....why do on some of your lifts you use rest pauses, but on others you dont?



Additional hypertrophy...realy hit the muscles failure point without getting to many reps.  Its pushing past it normal limits so to speak...thats why you dont do to much volume bc its alot of intensity in one short workout.  Kick the shit outta the muscles REALLY fast then let em rest.  Plus it activated different fibers.

But your body can't do forced reps like that over and over again so you normally only do it on the major compounds lifts then the iso work you rep out to complete failure to get really good hypertrophy in a short amount of time and volume.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2007)

No gym ya'll sorry...I have a major archery competition saturday and sunday (bout 6 hours from my house so we are sleeping over) but anyhoot I've been shooting amazingly lately so i decided let me go out before the gym and throw a few arrows down range to keep the shoulder solid.  Well I've been shooting for hours and have ben shooting like shit.  Just not my day and right now it has totaly fuckin pissed me off to no end I'm ready to kill someone.  Pretyty bad considering I have to go to work in a bit.  I'm just so agrivated i can't even think of the gym!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 21, 2007)

Just got the yips.  Get it out of your system now, you'll be fine.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Additional hypertrophy...realy hit the muscles failure point without getting to many reps.  Its pushing past it normal limits so to speak...thats why you dont do to much volume bc its alot of intensity in one short workout.  Kick the shit outta the muscles REALLY fast then let em rest.  Plus it activated different fibers.
> 
> But your body can't do forced reps like that over and over again so you normally only do it on the major compounds lifts then the iso work you rep out to complete failure to get really good hypertrophy in a short amount of time and volume.



Alright then thanks for filling me in. Like I have said I have used R/P and failure training in the past, but I suck at it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Alright then thanks for filling me in. Like I have said I have used R/P and failure training in the past, but I suck at it!



Me to dont worry LOL...I use to be really good at prrs but I dont have the time to be in the gym that long right now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Just got the yips.  Get it out of your system now, you'll be fine.



yea I called a few guys and tried to switch some things around this morning.  Its not perfect but its better.  As long as I have funI dont care!

I'll have pics for ya'll when I come back sunday night.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2007)

No work today...man I was sick as a dog all night at work (thank god it was a slow night) and when I punched out this morning I decided to call out sick b/c I just couldn't do it.  No sleep and sick is a really bad combo!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

hope you're doing better.
u still gonna make it to the tourney?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hope you're doing better.
> u still gonna make it to the tourney?



As of right now I have not backed out...but I have to be up at 0130 hours to get ready to pick the guys up and head out.  If anything I will just take the drive and root my guys on but might not shoot.  Its a bit much to hike miles uon miles, keep my head into the competition, shoot good, and be sick all at the same time.  I javen't yaked today yet sofar my sandwich is staying down.  I am going to get to sleep soon (hopeing around 6pm) and get some solid rest before the drive in hopes thats what I need.  haven't gotten much sleep the past few days!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh and i may be taking a break from HIT for a bit...my old workout partner just finished teaching for the summer and wants to workout again for his break.  So we will probably team up a few days a week to workout and he doesn't like HIT so I will prolly take a lil break and come back to it once summer is done or once we stop lifting together.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> As of right now I have not backed out...but I have to be up at 0130 hours to get ready to pick the guys up and head out. If anything I will just take the drive and root my guys on but might not shoot. Its a bit much to hike miles uon miles, keep my head into the competition, shoot good, and be sick all at the same time. I javen't yaked today yet sofar my sandwich is staying down. I am going to get to sleep soon (hopeing around 6pm) and get some solid rest before the drive in hopes thats what I need. haven't gotten much sleep the past few days!


well then...cut out being sick, and you should be just fine..


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry your under the weather my Friend, get better quick, and I see your w/o's have been excellent, Best wishes  to you Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2007)

Heya everyone still a lil under the weather but I went to the shoot.  I actually shot like shit but had a good time a campt and BS'ing w/ the guys!

I slept in today b/c we did ALOT OF DRIVING yesterday!  Left at 2:15 didn't get home till 9:15 my god I am sore from that much driving!

Ate like shit but oh well not gonna beat myself up over it.  Mentally it was great to get away but now I gotta come home and deal with my girl who for some reason has made a complete 180 and is trying to jump dowm my throat every chance she gets.  I dont know wtf is going on but she is kinda starting to piss me off!  Then she tells me she doesn't want me to spend the weekend w/ her for her 21st birthday...WTF?!?!?!  Thats OK looks like I'll be going out with the guys to shoot again that weekend.  Not gonna sit home and wait for her while she is out having a grand fucking time.

She just wants her gift on her birthday but doesn't want to hang out...man what a winner there!

Time to go to the gym and vent a bit!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2007)

Workouts are looking good, man. Keep it up!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Workouts are looking good, man. Keep it up!


Tnx bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2007)

Well had a decent workout today.  Stomach and knee still bothering me some but nothing was stopping me from working out today!

Deadlift
305*5 r/p *3 r/p *3

BB Row
155*11 r/p *8 r/p *5

Pulldown
150*13

BB Shrug
205*15

DB Side Lateral
35s*9

BB Curl
60*11

Knee/Shoulder therapy

Abz 3 sets triple superset 60 reps each SS


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are some pics from this weekend....

Had a good time learned alot and had a blast with thre guys!

My mentor hit this ping pong ball while it was levetating in mid air on his first shot!






Heres the practice range.





Some scenery shots.













Some targets and the guys.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2007)

the scenery is beautiful! It looks like a good time   sorry to hear about your girl...keep your chin up!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Incredible workout DB! I like those deads! I bet those are super tough!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 26, 2007)

Old school longbows!  Nice!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> the scenery is beautiful! It looks like a good time   sorry to hear about your girl...keep your chin up!


yea it was gorgeous there!!!  yea I'm workin it out w/ the mrs....women are such a damn pain


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Incredible workout DB! I like those deads! I bet those are super tough!



Oh man you have no idea LOL..those rest pauses are killer...I do my set rest 10 seconds do another set repeat etc.  Those 10 seconds aren't enough LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Old school longbows!  Nice!



Yea thats my new passion!!  Its awsome!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> yea it was gorgeous there!!! yea I'm workin it out w/ the mrs....women are such a damn pain


 

hey now...not all of us are a pain....I am completly drama free


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hey now...not all of us are a pain....I am completly drama free



I wish...LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother Bolt!!!



Thanks bud


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I finally got a leg/chest workout in and it felt good!  I would have been in earlier but I was getting aggrivated with a bunch of things and finally hung up on a customer service rep and hit the gym for some fun 

Squats
225*19 r/p *6 r/p *3

Lying Leg Curl
80*13

Inc BB Bench
155*8 drop 135*5 r/p *4

Inc DB Fly
40s*9
~~ was suppose to do flat but just realized I didn't LOL

BB Skull Crusher
60*9

Abz/Calves/Shoulder and Knee Therapy!

Spent now off to cook for the firehouse meeting tonight!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2007)

what kind of ab work do you do??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> what kind of ab work do you do??



It varries day to day on exercises and what not but I split it up heavier weighted work ie rope crunches, HS weighted crunches, weighted situps and the other part is everything else just done w/ high reps like leg lifts, hip raises, regular crunches etc etc.  I normall pick 4 exericeses and run a non stop circuit till I do 3 sets of them.

Today I did rope crunches(weighted) to leg lifts to HS weighted crunches to reverse leg lifts.

Today the bench for obliques was in use or I would have done those as well.  I do side crunches w/ the medicine ball.

But I really dont do anything specific just what ever comes to me that day.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2007)

Heya Bolt -

Thought I would let you know I am headed your way in a couple of weeks.  I'm flying into Newark on the morning of the 8th for a training class on Monday.  I have a little time to kill Sunday, so if you want to meet up for lunch or dinner, send me a PM and we'll work something out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Bolt -
> 
> Thought I would let you know I am headed your way in a couple of weeks.  I'm flying into Newark on the morning of the 8th for a training class on Monday.  I have a little time to kill Sunday, so if you want to meet up for lunch or dinner, send me a PM and we'll work something out.



Where are you going to class...what town?  I'm only 30-45 minutes from newark but if you come closer to me we can stop by my fathers resturaunt in garfield.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

225 for 19 on squats is impressive!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> 225 for 19 on squats is impressive!



 

Thanks bud!  I'm feeling it today LOL...Ive done more but with the knee I didn't go to crazy!  But my legs are sore as hell today heh!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Where are you going to class...what town?  I'm only 30-45 minutes from newark but if you come closer to me we can stop by my fathers resturaunt in garfield.



Class is in Iselin on Monday, but if you've got time, I can drive up on Sunday.  What's the name of his place?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Class is in Iselin on Monday, but if you've got time, I can drive up on Sunday.  What's the name of his place?



Pescador its a portuguese/spanish resturaunt.

I will have to check my schedual not sure if I have anything that saturday but odds are that sunday I'll be shooting in my archery competitions.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2007)

If nothing else, I'll put his place on my list of places to visit.  What do you recommend?  Other than the sangria, I mean...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Hows it goin Brother Bolt??? Hope all is well, enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2007)

Py - Everything is really good. Listen to the specials if you do go they come up with some great things but the seafood is TOP NOTCH.  Its delivered fresh EVERY DAY!  And they have some awsome 2 person dishes.  They are great.  And if your a steak person I'd say go for one of the many special steaks they offer!

Arch - Its going I was just about to vent LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I just got in from working a 27hour shift in which I had to train some noob (god I hate doing that especially when they think their shit dont stink) but anyhoot I made it out alive!  I was exhausted and just wanted to go hang w/ the Mrs but forgot she went away for the weekend   It is her birthday today so she went on vaca w/ her friends but I couldn't make it.  Of all days I could have used her today and to top it off she keeps calling and texting me which makes me miserable b/c I have been working like an asshole every day all day and they are all having a blast!

Well anyhoot the diet has been decent...low on carbs which is good.  Trying to drop more weight slowely!  I will be spending the weekend w/ my brother this weekend which is kewl b/c I never get a chance to anymore...we wil be up the mountains all weekend shooting our bows and goofing off which is what we are good at.  I can't wait for himt oc ome up here tomorrow to get my mind off things!

Oh and you know your getting serious about dietitng when a cheat meal is a 1/4 cup raisen brand and an apple before bed   I passed on all the cakes, candy and junk food in my house.  I'm proud of myself!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> I passed on all the cakes, candy and junk food in my house.  I'm proud of myself!



Good display of will-power.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2007)

Spent the entire day in the great outdoors w/ my brother today since my girl is on vacation.  We went to scout for deer season but ended up bailing and stacking hay all damn afternoon (man it kicked my ass LOL) then we enjoyed the remainer of the sunlight fishing in my buddies pond and eating wild berries!

No workout sorry I know its twice I missed it but the hay would be considered my workout!

Here is a pic of me and my first guppy LOL after a long ass day of bailing int he sun...man I look liek total shit!  I need to get a decent pic for you guys.  People will think I'm a dirty redneck slob fropm these!

Me w/ the first one:






My bro trying his damndist to out fish me 





Finally he landed one after my 3rd or 4th:









Then his last one just as we were leaving:









They were tiny things in a dinky pond but I had a blast poppin some grubs out there shooting the breeze and eating some local berries!

Man what a blast I had today...how can anyone not enjoy the outdoors?!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey guys sorry been MIA.  Ben sick as a dog AGAIN!  Its getting rediculus!  I dont know why Ic an't kicm this stomach bug!  Been throwing up all weekend and I'm trying not to get dehydrated!

I decided WTF to push through a workout b/c I wasn't missing 2 in a row.  So its not the best but its something.

Leg Press (no way I was squating)
360*18 r/p *6 r/p *5

Lying Leg Curl
80*13

Inc BB Press
135*13 r/p *4 r/p *3

Flat DB Fly
40s*7

BB Skull Crusher
60*7

Ran to the bathroom to yuke again...man I hate this god awful bug!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Ello!!  Hope everyone had a good 4th of July!  I've been sick all week but tuesday I went to standby w/ the fire dept in a neighboring town for their fireworks.  Just ended up watching them b/c there were no calls got to enjoy the night w/ the fireworks.  They put on an awsome show!

Ont he 4th I went to my girls family BBQ...was sick as shit and felt bad b/c I didn't eat much there.  Then it rained and our firworks got cancled.  No sure of the rain date.  But I did have a bowl of pasta...pretty much all I could keep down.  Any form of protein would come right back up!!!

Well any hoot even though I've been sick I stillw ent to the...gettin by w. the bare minimum but its something.  Actually had a decent workout today...felt strong but its probably b/c of all the carbs I consumed yesterday. Either way here it is!

Deadlift
305*8 r/p *3 r/p *2

BB Row
155*13 r/p *6 r/p *5

Pulldown
165*8 PR!!

BB Shrug
225*8

DB Side Lateral
35s*11

BB Curl
60*13

No additional stuff...I'm hoping by next week I can get back to my normal stuff.

I have to start cardio again though...I stayed away from it so I could maximize my weight loss...now I'm at 182 its time to start the cardio to drop my last 12 LBS.  On a good note I have noticed more striations in my shoulders and neck...and more lines in my back.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Errrr time to go back to work!  Man I hate working when I feel like shit!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice workout!  why don't you do a rest/pause on every exercise?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Nice workout!  why don't you do a rest/pause on every exercise?



Only on the major/compound movements...the smaller movements are just one set of all out proportion.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hey now...not all of us are a pain....I am completly drama free


true...but live in Tennesse...AND have a BF...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2007)

so...things better w/ you and the girl?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> so...things better w/ you and the girl?



Yea lol...they have gotten better but every time I loosen that grip around her throat she always tried to talk  j/k


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 7, 2007)

Had a decent workout today...

Leg Press
410*19 r/p *6 r/p *4

Lyng Leg Curl
80*13

Inc Bench
135*14 r/p *3 r/p *3

Flat DB Fly
40s*5 pain dropped 25s*6

BB Skull Crusher
60*10

Had some pain when doing the flys so I stopped right away and dropped the weight...I will either do cable cross overs for the next week or so or just go a bit lighter on them for a while.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2007)

nice workout! 

about the rest/pause thing...does that mean I did last weeks workouts wrong?? I really liked doing the rest/pause on everything...especially arms


----------



## Pylon (Jul 8, 2007)

Heya Bolt -

I'm in your hood, may hit your dad's place for dinner tonight or tomorrow.  Let me know if you will be around!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout!
> 
> about the rest/pause thing...does that mean I did last weeks workouts wrong?? I really liked doing the rest/pause on everything...especially arms



The rest pause feels great but its an easy way to overtrain.  That causes alot of hypertrophy...its pretty much forced reps.  W/ that increased strain comes fatigue and possible injury.  Its designed to exhaust the muscles w/ low volume and more frequency.  Hit them hard and fast shock the body and let them grow!

I have to head over to your journal toc heck the workout you did...sorry been busy


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Bolt -
> 
> I'm in your hood, may hit your dad's place for dinner tonight or tomorrow.  Let me know if you will be around!



Heya mi amigo you ever stop down?  I tried to PM you my number but I guess you never got it.   I was around for a little bit yesterday would have loved to meet up...plans changed so I had a few free hours.  Today I was swamped all day but haven't had internet to come on her and check since saturday morning.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

How do you keep the weight from coming down off of the leg press and smashing you? Are is it not a sled press?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> How do you keep the weight from coming down off of the leg press and smashing you? Are is it not a sled press?



This is something like what I use...not sure what you mean by the weight coming down and crushing me.  I set it up...do my reps and rest pause.

http://www.getreligion.org/wp-content/photos/2006/05/Silver.Reclining.Leg.Press.jpg


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

does your gym have those cable machines that the arms are movable? 
When  do flyes...its a killer. 30 rep set.
start woth the arms in the upright position and do a set of 10 that way. Think most muscular position, if that makes sense. 
then immidiately move arms to midway point. (perpindicular w/ the floor)
knock out another 10, same weight. (think bear hugging a tree)
Then, drop arms to floor and then knock the last 10. 

2 sets of that....you'll be crying like a little girl...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> does your gym have those cable machines that the arms are movable?
> When  do flyes...its a killer. 30 rep set.
> start woth the arms in the upright position and do a set of 10 that way. Think most muscular position, if that makes sense.
> then immidiately move arms to midway point. (perpindicular w/ the floor)
> ...



We have a cable setup that only allows top (most muscular) and bottom.  I've done those super setted and you aint shittin its killer LOL!  

My best superset was incline bench (6-8 reps) SS low cable x over (8-12) SS 1 arm medicine ball pushups/2 hands on abz ball (12-15) SS top cable x over (total failure)!  Man that shit is BRUTAL!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

W/O's are lookin GREAT my Friend!!! Sorry to hear about your shoulder, I'm goin through somethin wacky w/mine as well!!! I dropped the DB Flyes and have been going w/the pec dec, and I must say I get a MUCH better feel in the muscle!!! Try that and I hope it helps!!! Sorry you where sick, hope you had as good of a 4th as you could have Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya mi amigo you ever stop down?  I tried to PM you my number but I guess you never got it.   I was around for a little bit yesterday would have loved to meet up...plans changed so I had a few free hours.  Today I was swamped all day but haven't had internet to come on her and check since saturday morning.



Sorry, didn't get up that way.  Traffic here is murder.  I've got an early flight in the morning, so we can try to get together next time I'm in town.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> W/O's are lookin GREAT my Friend!!! Sorry to hear about your shoulder, I'm goin through somethin wacky w/mine as well!!! I dropped the DB Flyes and have been going w/the pec dec, and I must say I get a MUCH better feel in the muscle!!! Try that and I hope it helps!!! Sorry you where sick, hope you had as good of a 4th as you could have Brother Bolt!!!



Yea I tend to over listen to my body these days...just keeps me healthier.  But it was a pain I didn't like and I have learned not to push through it anymore so I am dropping flys for a bit.  I no longer do pec dec b/c they really destroy my shoulder but there are other things i can do.

Yea I was sick for like 2 weeks and the 4th was fine.  Didn't eally do anything just busy with the FD...buisness has been pickingup so to speak lol.

I just sent ya a PM on a new workout lemme know what ya think.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sorry, didn't get up that way.  Traffic here is murder.  I've got an early flight in the morning, so we can try to get together next time I'm in town.



Yea traffic is horrible if your not from around here lol!  Next time we will def have to get together for lunch!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry no cardio today guys...spent the entire day at the firehouse on stand by w/ a bomb threat.  The EMS was off the hook as well...normally run one MAYBE 2 rigs in town today we had 5 and were all non stop.  Hectic day and I'm finishing my 12 hour shift as I type heh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2007)

Well today was an awsome day in the gym!  I got some solid sleep and just felt really into it!

Today I did one of my new workouts (I'll post the entire thing later) and I enjoyed it very much!

Deadlift
305*9 r/p *4 r/p *3

BB Row
155*13 r/p *6 r/p *5

Pulldown
165*8

DB Milt Press
45s*21
~~first time I've done these in months wasn't sure how heavy I had to go to get reps...I'll move that up next week.

Side Lateral
30s*10
~~had to go lighter on these those military presses fried my delts LOL'

Facepulls
120*16

Abz - 225 reps
15 minutes HIIT Sprints

All in all an excellent workout...my deadlifts felt REAAALLLY strong.  I was very pleased w/ them...I can see 315 very soon.  Man I'd be so happy to rep out 315 LOL.

I love this combo...by far delts/back is the best day ever!  I cant wait for the rest of the week.

ALSO...bought a new pair of nike shox finally!  And man running is so much more enjoyable now.  What a difference it is...it use to hurt w/ my old shox b/c they were worn down but these new ones feel awsome and I really dont mind running now.  I'm glad I got new sneakers I think I will be doing more cardiop now that it wont hurt as much.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2007)

And here is my new workout approved by archi LOL...

A:
Pull
Deadlift r/p
UH BB Row r/p 
WG Pulldown a/o
DB Milt Press a/o
Side Lateral a/o
Face Pull a/o
BB Shrugs a/o

Push
DB Bench r/p 
Cable X Over a/o
Pullover a/o
BB Curl a/o
Pushdown a/o

Legs
Squats r/p
Leg Ext a/o
BB SLDL r/p
Lying Leg Curl a/o
Standing Calf Raise a/o

B:
Pull
Deadlift r/p
DB Row r/p
CG UH Pulldown a/o
BB Milt Press r/p
HS Side Lateral a/o
B/O Lateral a/o
DB Shrug a/o

Push
Inc BB Bench r/p
Low Pully Cable X Over a/o
Pushups a/o
DB Curl a/o
BB Skull Crusher a/o

Legs
Squats r/p
Leg Press a/o 
SLDL r/p
Sitting Leg Curl a/o
Seated Calf Raise a/o


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Any workout approved by Archie is a good workout in my book!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Any workout approved by Archie is a good workout in my book!



I have to agree!  Man I just wish I had someone to workout w/ these days!  I know my cousin wants to get together a few days a week to workout but he isn't into workouts like this...and I am enjoying HIT far to much to stop now!  Eh maybe I will switch him over somehow who knows!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2007)

A buddy of mine just gave me 40lbs of venison.  I'm giving alot of the hot dogs and breakfast sausage to my buddies and bring it to our camping trip this month.  But I'm keeping the ground meat and steaks!  Just figured ya'll would want to see my dinner!  OOOO man I love venison!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2007)

Mmmmm.....good stuff!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mmmmm.....close ups even !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2007)

Pullin double shifts today and tomorrow....I will somehow have to get in to the gym really fast tomorrow after work.  It should be fine but I'll be tired as shit!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

FANTASTIC w/o BRother Bolt, and the pics are mouth watering, Oh man am I hungry NOW!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> FANTASTIC w/o BRother Bolt, and the pics are mouth watering, Oh man am I hungry NOW!!!



Thanks bud!  Yea the next night I defrosted an entire venison loin and grilled it up.  Oh man it was awsome LOL.

Guilt free lean red meat!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Man I have gotten a total of 7 hours sleep in 3 days.  I took a 4 hour nap at work since I couldn't get any sleep at home.  Between the fire dept and the ambulance its been CRAZY!  BUT I am going to the gym.  Iget off work at 6 and I have to be at my firehouse at 7 so THANK GOD FOR HIT LOL not even gonna go home.  I will workout in my duty uniform and then go home to shower and change!

I am pumped my consistancy is right back where it use to and b/c I'm see'ing results again I am drivin to live for this...man I miss this feeling!

Chest should be fast but it will be INTENSE!  I promise!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

did I read right? 45 db for 21 reps? u little animal!
how do u do your deads? Set the weight down..pause then go, or touch-n-gos?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> did I read right? 45 db for 21 reps? u little animal!
> how do u do your deads? Set the weight down..pause then go, or touch-n-gos?



LOL tnx man...I will go for 55's next week and see what I can manage.  My endurance has gotten better but my general strength on all pushing movements sucks!

as for deads touch and go w/ a controlled rythm.  I dont slam them around like alot of guys I actually do a decent negative on my deadlifts....close to a 3 count on the negative portion.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

I was doing that...but have gone to singles. Set it down. Re-set....lift for my sets of XX


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

I did get a quick workout in today...man it fried my chest!

BB Bench
135*16 r/p *5 r/p *4

Cable X Over
50s*16

Pullover
60*19

BB Curl
60*17

Pushdown
110*13

Quick in and out then had to get to the firehouse!  I need to play w/ the weights but I really like this new setup so far!

Also update from work...had a few calls and had another dreadfull code...70 year old lady died on us!    Eh part of the job we can't save em all!  She was in stage 4 lung cancer and still smoking newports to the day she died!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Great w/o BRother Bolt!!! Sorry to hear the sad story, that always hurts I'm sure!!!

Enjoy your weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o BRother Bolt!!! Sorry to hear the sad story, that always hurts I'm sure!!!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend my Friend!!!



Thanks arch!  I have enjoyed the new layout VERY much and man this switch has left me sore so sore LOL.  Tomorrow is legs to make it an entire body numbness!

I hope to enjoy the weekend...I'm goign to my cheifs house in PA for the weekend to kick back...and destroy my diet LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2007)

Got a great leg session in before I go away for the remainder of the weekend!  Man I love this new workout!!!

Squats
225*18 r/p *3 r/p *3

Leg Ext
110*9

SLDL
135*16 r/p *4 r/p *3
~~sweaty hands kept me from doing more but next time I'll chalk it up and add soem more weight.

Lying Leg Curl
70*8
~~man them SLDL fried me...I ussually do ALOT more LOL.

Abz
side crunches x 3 sets each side at varied angles *20 reps each set - one giant superset

HS crunch SS hip raises SS reverse planks SS HS crunch SS hip raises SS reverse planks - total reps 100

total ab reps - 220

Nice quick workout...warm up/cooldown weights and abs was all under 20 minutes!


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

I feel pretty dang weak after seeing your ab workout - they must be hard ad nails! Good job!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I feel pretty dang weak after seeing your ab workout - they must be hard ad nails! Good job!



LOL tnx...I can't see them but I know they can take a beating!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Well after a weekend of cheating w/ my food and some beers saturday afternoon I was in much need of cardio!

I didn't gain any weight this weekend...still at 182 but I didn't weight myself all week so I might have diped below that and just went back to it but its OK.  Had a good time.

Cardio on empty stomach:
20 minutes HIIT treadmill - 1 minute fast walk 1 minute run
10 minutes all out eliptical

Meal 1:
2 whole eggs, 2 whites, 2oz steak
4 strawberries
1 packet low sugar oatmeal


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2007)

*DB was found hunting...wiley guy he is...*


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Them bastads always get the best of me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Now thats a w/o Brother Bolt!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Incredible squats!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Tnx fellas!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 17, 2007)

Shitty workout today....was a real busy night at work and was pretty run down...got crap sleep to boot after work so I couldn't get into it!

Deadlift
305*6 r/p *1 r/p *1

BB Row
135*14 r/p *6 r/p *3

Pulldown
165*8

DB Milt Press
55s*8

Side Lateral
30s*11

Face Pull
120*15

BB Shrug
185*17

Abz 200 reps total 5 exercises: One non stop superset w/ abz
HS Crunch
Reverse Plank
Hip Raise
Side Crunch
knee Raises


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Deadlifting when tired is a bitch.  All things considered, workout looks good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2007)

heya guys sorry been mia...been pullin crazy shifts!

I couldn't get to the gym yesterday b/c of overtime but tonight after work Ill sneek in there real fast!

Tomorrow I will be working out w/ my cousin who just got out of prison..man that should be fun LOL.  Gonna start his new life out with an ass whoppin in legs HIT style!!!!

Got a busy weekend as well so I will keep in touch as much as possible!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

I hear ya, been sick as a dog the past few days, finally getting my voice back somewhat!!! HIT it hard my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks arch and I hope you get well soon mi amigo!

Got to the gym real fast and have to run to make a resume for a new the new job so no time to hit everyones journals but I'll do it in the morning!

BB Bench
135*11 r/p *3 r/p *2

Cable X Over
50s*15

Pullover
70*13

BB Curl
70*11

Isolated Pushdowns
70*9

Worked a hellish long day and didn't eat much so i was super weak plus I was rushing as fast as I could so nothing was going right for me today but I had to do some form of push workout.  Off to shower I'll catch up in the morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, see what you can do in such little time, it's not how much you do, it's HOW you do it!!! Glad your taking to this routine my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2007)

Yea I truelly enjoy this routine...now that I'm cutting I wont see much mucle gain but I can't wait till I up my calories and seehow it does for ym strength/mass gains.

Like I said in the PM though my shoulder has been giving me ALOT of problems lately though.  lots of pain in every day movements!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2007)

Well it was a soso day w/ legs...

I worked out w/ my cousin who just got out of prison and he is the ol type of I'll do one set of squats at 185 225 285 done.  He doesn't really work to failure but the kidis strong as a god damn ox so its hard to workout with him.  We will work it out eventually but it will take some time...

Squats
225*17 *3 *2

Leg Ext
110*15

SLDL
185*13 *5 *4

Lying Leg Curl
70*14

Standing Calves
155*21

Abs 5 exercises 2 circuit 250 reps total - one giant superset!!!

Tonight I am going out with my best friend who is like my brother.  He is moving to florida which sux b/c he is the only person I can truelly call my friend.  I have buddies but he is my only friend!

I dont feel like drinking and really want to stick to my diet b/c I have 7 weeks to lose 10 lbs.  So I am goin to hold off on as much as i can but I can't promise anything!!  I will try though LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2007)

This week will be a short workout week....gonna lift monday tuesday and wensday b/c I am leaving for another archery tourny thursday night/friday morning.  We will be shooting for 3 straight days and sleeping over.  Its close to a 5 hour car ride friday morning so we will leave around 3am in hopes of getting there by 8am to start shooting till sundown.  Should be a fun time...hope I shoot good!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

OKAY....when I was doing 200+ reps for abs everyone got on my case about it....will someone please jump in here....??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> OKAY....when I was doing 200+ reps for abs everyone got on my case about it....will someone please jump in here....??



Well I solved that problem...I realized 200 reps was useless no worries its been addressed.   Check out my workout below and you'll see....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Been fighting w/ my girl all weekend and its just been pretty miserable!  I had plenty of pent up frustration to get out and had to do something different.  I sorta stayed w/ the HIT principles but added and changed some stuff LOL.

Deadlift
135*3
225*3
285*1
315*1
365*miss
345*1 drop 225*18

BB Row
135*20 r/p *4 r/p *4

Pulldown
165*8 drop 90*8 
~~165 was done w/ poor form so I droped and burned w/ perfect form

DB Milt Press
55s*10

DB Side Lateral
30s*13

Rope Face Pulls
100*16

BB Shrug
185*18

Abz 10 exercise circuit- *total reps 250*!  sorry billie LOL

10 minutes eliptical @ 75%MHR

I did alot of hiking yesterday so my legs were super sore...this was all I was willing to do keeping in mind I have work tonight.

I was like a robot today in the gym my mind was else where and I was just so completely and utterly angry I didn't even talk to anyone.  It was a different me in the gym but I needed it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

man my hammies are sore as hell lol...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Anger is not a good ally my Friend, hope all is better!!! Great w/o's in here imo Brother Bolt!!! About my soulder, when I swear on the Bible (so to speak) there is absolutley NO pain, my w/o today, although it was another light one felt great, so I'm gonna keep my fingers crossd, but I will set up an appointment to see my Dr. just to be on the safe side!!! Thanks for your advice my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

I like your workout whether you did or not? haha....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Anger is not a good ally my Friend, hope all is better!!! Great w/o's in here imo Brother Bolt!!! About my soulder, when I swear on the Bible (so to speak) there is absolutley NO pain, my w/o today, although it was another light one felt great, so I'm gonna keep my fingers crossd, but I will set up an appointment to see my Dr. just to be on the safe side!!! Thanks for your advice my Friend!!!



I'm glad there is no pain that is always good to hear but be sure to get an xray and mri done anyway!  Best of luck with it mi amigo!

I'm stressed out beyind beliefe I hope things simmer down by this weekend b/c I have a major tourny and if I shoot like shit Im out ALOT of $$   I need to be there mentaly!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like your workout whether you did or not? haha....



Hahah I enjoyed the workout...got to slam some shit around so I got some anger out but theres plenty more.  I need a vacation LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

You'll be just fine my Friend!!! Remember my Motto : "Belive to Achieve"!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> You'll be just fine my Friend!!! Remember my Motto : "Belive to Achieve"!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

Hope all is well dude.......hate fights with pamawambam they are far apart though so iguess thats good lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Hope all is well dude.......hate fights with pamawambam they are far apart though so iguess thats good lol



yea they are never fun but I'm a hard headed SOB that bottles things up and I just explode when stress levels peak.  I have been trying to hold back all summer b/c I know she is taking summer classes working full time etc etc and has alot on her plate but something jsut snapped LOL.

All is well now past 2 days we have talked it out and things should be on the ups...I hope


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry for the MIA...I had an archery tourny this weekend again in PA.  About a 5-6 hour ride and we drove out friday morning at 2am and stayed at a hotel till sunday afternoon.  Had a great time shot pretty good and did a shit load of hiking.  The tourny was held as a Denton Hill Ski Resort which as you would guess is just a bunch of MASSIVE mountains for people to normalls ski down.  Yea well we hiked up these bastards.  Man what an ass whoopin this weekend was.  Hot humid and a shit load of hiking.

I didn't go to the gym mondya for cardio b/c my legs were so sore (still are but oh well) yesterday I had to take continued learning (thats what the state calls it I call it bullshit) for my EMT cert.  So right after work I went to the class and then needed sleep b/c I was so tired!

Today I did get into the gym before work and had a great workout.  Deadlifts were down but I expected it...I adjusted some lower weights and really had a solid workout!

Deadlift
305*7 r/p *1 r/p *1

BB Row
135*20 r/p *8 r/p *8
~~time to add some weight here...I did these to fatigue not failure I still had more in me.

Pulldown
135*8
~~those BB rows took alot more outta me then I though 

DB Milt Press
45s*19

DB Side Lateral
30s*13

Rope Face Pull
100*18

BB Shrug
185*18

Abz 260 reps - 5 exercises

Cardio:
6 min HIIT cardio walk/sprint 
10 min eliptical 80% MHR

Done!  After this weekend (monday morning) the scale said 184...this morning the scale read 180!!!  I know most of that weight was water weight due to the shit tastic food (lots of cold cuts and crap) but I was 181 last week so that means I lost another LB!!!

I have a bet w/ my girl that I can reach my goal of 170 by sept 15 and she has her own goal.  The winner gets waited on hand and foot at the firemans convention   I'm hoping I win!


----------



## katt (Aug 1, 2007)

How did you do in the tournament???


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

katt said:


> How did you do in the tournament???



first day shot like shit second day no one could stop me i was on fire!  I won a bow $700 bow though which was bad ass!  Shot an egg at 75 yards w/ my recurve!  Couldn't it again if ya asked me to but I got lucky LOL!


----------



## katt (Aug 1, 2007)

Whatever it takes, right?   You won a bow? Awesome!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

katt said:


> Whatever it takes, right?   You won a bow? Awesome!



yea it is soooo sweet I love this thing! ill post pics in a bit!


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice workouts DB....I enjoy the rest pause stuff as well anymore.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hiya DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

AWESOME Bow my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 1, 2007)

That is so incredibly sweet!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice shooting...what you shoot for a compound?  I want a new bow bad.  Right now I shoot a Switchback but want something new lol and nice w/o


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Nice shooting...what you shoot for a compound?  I want a new bow bad.  Right now I shoot a Switchback but want something new lol and nice w/o



I shoot an 05 Switchback LOL...I'm deadly out to 50 yards.  Thats why I went to the recurve...when I can group 5 outta 5 in a 2inch square at 50 yards its not hard anymore.  I wanted more of a challange....

All the bows on the market these days are deadly though...my buddy just bought the new diamond black ice and its stellar bro!!


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

When is your hunting season there?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> When is your hunting season there?



sept 8th starts early bow and I will hunt right through till jan 31.  I'll only be hunting w/ the bow except opening day of shotgun...its a tradition w/ everyone.  I will probably be taking the youths out w/ the shotgun for an early youth hunt but theyw ill be doing the shooting I'll be doing the guiding.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

what do they shoot with shotguns? Birds?   How young of kids?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> what do they shoot with shotguns? Birds?   How young of kids?



New Jersey offers youth hunting days for the children before the woods get over crowded...they do it for all animals throughout the year to get the kids interested.  Youth shotgun for deer is during the rut which is also in the middle of permit bow so since I would be hunting that day anyway I just bring the children out and make it as fun as possible for them.  Last year we shot a deer I'm hoping we get 2 this year one for each of the kids!!

Here are my two lil buddies I brought out last year...


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pic!  I bet they have a great time!


I never really thought about the option of shooting big game with a shotgun.. we use rifles all the time, since we're out for elk and all... 

It's always fun hunting in the rut though,, the animals are so distracted


----------



## the other half (Aug 2, 2007)

very nice bow. i just got my bear kodiak 50# recurve set back up.
i havent hunted with a bow since i left montana in 88.  i felt really good to shot it agian. although it will take a lot of pratice for me to hit 5 out of 5 even i a 6 in square.  katt n i take a 10 day elk hunt every year. just the two of us. and then for deer we take my daughter and sometime one of her friends.
there is nothing more fun than see the look on their faces when u see something.  my daughter missed her doe last year-with a rifle-hopefully she does better this year.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice pic!  I bet they have a great time!
> 
> 
> I never really thought about the option of shooting big game with a shotgun.. we use rifles all the time, since we're out for elk and all...
> ...



They love it!

Yea out there ya'll use rifles...here in jersey we aren't allowed to use a rifle.  I can't wait to go for elk w/ my recurve though...man what a rush it will be to be within 15 yards of such a massive animal!!!   God I can't wait LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

the other half said:


> very nice bow. i just got my bear kodiak 50# recurve set back up.
> i havent hunted with a bow since i left montana in 88.  i felt really good to shot it agian. although it will take a lot of pratice for me to hit 5 out of 5 even i a 6 in square.  katt n i take a 10 day elk hunt every year. just the two of us. and then for deer we take my daughter and sometime one of her friends.
> there is nothing more fun than see the look on their faces when u see something.  my daughter missed her doe last year-with a rifle-hopefully she does better this year.



Thanks bud!  Glad to hear you set the kodiak up...I was shooting a bear tigercat before this one.  They are great bows!  I'm confident out to 20 yards w/ my recurve no further but this season if I hunt w/ it I will limit myself to 15yards and under.  Just outta respect for the animal!  I dont believe in marginal shots...if that arrow soars I'm bringing meat home.

Sounds like ya'll have a great time every year going for elk...I hope to get out there one year for it.  Its a big dream of mine!

I enjoy hunting w/ someone new to hunting more so then hunting for myself....you are correct the look on a younging face after the harvest an animal is priceless!  I'm hooked ont aking kids hunting there is no bigger pleasure in the woods for me!


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

I know my hubby wants to get back into bow hunting... 

But me...... shit, I have a hard enough time not shaking at 100 yards... I can't even imagine the adrenaline rush I would get at 35...


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Thanks bud!  Glad to hear you set the kodiak up...I was shooting a bear tigercat before this one.  They are great bows!  I'm confident out to 20 yards w/ my recurve no further but this season if I hunt w/ it I will limit myself to 15yards and under.  Just outta respect for the animal!  I dont believe in marginal shots...if that arrow soars I'm bringing meat home.
> 
> Sounds like ya'll have a great time every year going for elk...I hope to get out there one year for it.  Its a big dream of mine!
> 
> I enjoy hunting w/ someone new to hunting more so then hunting for myself....you are correct the look on a younging face after the harvest an animal is priceless!  I'm hooked ont aking kids hunting there is no bigger pleasure in the woods for me!



Just better brush up on your "GI Joe" crawls... cuz here that's mandantory.. with all our underbrush & shit... It's so incredibly hard


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh man all this talk I almost forgot to post my workout LOL.

Had a decent day in the gym today...strength isn't all there with this cutting down but its not going down to much so its OK.

BB Bench
135*14 r/p *6 r/p *4
~~need to up this weight

Cable X Over
50s*15

DB Pullover
65*14

BB Curl
70*9 r/p *4 r/p *4

Pushdown
110*16 r/p *5 r/p *5

Cardio:
30s walk
30s run (70%MHR)
1m walk
1m run (80%MHR)
1m walk
2m sprint (90%MHR)

10m elipticle @ 80% MHR


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> I know my hubby wants to get back into bow hunting...
> 
> But me...... shit, I have a hard enough time not shaking at 100 yards... I can't even imagine the adrenaline rush I would get at 35...



Oh dont start I'm warning you b/c its the end of all its all you will want to do!!  And 35 is far LOL...try 6-18 yards is the average shot on the east coast.  Out there a little more...but when you can smell the animal as it exhales and you can actually feel the warmth of the animal its so close thats when you get the full affects of bowhunting.  I love actually being close enough I can put the arrow between the 2 ribs I want its an awsome thing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Just better brush up on your "GI Joe" crawls... cuz here that's mandantory.. with all our underbrush & shit... It's so incredibly hard



Well I love stalking w/ the bow...I plan to do alot more this year but last year I did it alot.  Its my favorite form of hunting!  I have started doing it more and more prepping for the woods out west so I'm confident in my abilities!  I'm not good at many things but sneaking into a deers bedding grounds and lettin an arrow fly I'm damn good at LOL...I'm a short fat guy but deadly on my feet w/ a bow in my hand


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

im plotting when i can get legs in...im covering a few hours for the person coming in to take over my shift so i will get out at like 9 am and start my next shift at noon 1200-2000.  I will be super tired and legs is going be a killer but I think I'll just og light and suck it up right after work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2007)

THAT is a beautiful bow!  I agree with Katt...I can't hunt with a bow...I'm just not patient enough...I hunted with a Shotgun up north, and use a rifle now that I'm in Tennessee


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> THAT is a beautiful bow!  I agree with Katt...I can't hunt with a bow...I'm just not patient enough...I hunted with a Shotgun up north, and use a rifle now that I'm in Tennessee



Yea some people just can't do it LOL...I use to hunt w/ the shotgun and muzzleloader for the longest time but it lost its affect.  I'm debating selling mine all off heh.


----------



## the other half (Aug 3, 2007)

have u ever taken  a women out hunting, as in a girlfriend or wife? i think that it is great that more women are going into the woods and hunting.
there is no one that i would rather spend those times with than my wife and daughter.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> have u ever taken  a women out hunting, as in a girlfriend or wife? i think that it is great that more women are going into the woods and hunting.
> there is no one that i would rather spend those times with than my wife and daughter.



In my hunting club there is one woman hunter and she is a champ.  My girl has no desire to go out hunting...she has made an effort over the past 2 and a half years to learn alot about nature and deer and appreciate them but she wont ever hunt.  Those are her words not mine LOL...would be awsome though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2007)

Well never got a chance to do legs...I worked a 28hour shift and we were non stop running calls the entire shift.  I went home got a few hours of sleep and now I need to head up the country to bail and stack hey...my buddy called me and said he needed some help.  So Iw ill go put some tree stands up this afternoon but morning is hay time!  Im sooooo tired 6 hours of sleep in 3 days isn't enough!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2007)

Is your girl still going to the gym?? Why doesnt she post on here anymore?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 6, 2007)

great workout for shedding that fat!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

I hung a tree stand it was 100 out thoughand that sucked so i only hung one


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Get caught up on the sleep over the weekend?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Is your girl still going to the gym?? Why doesnt she post on here anymore?



She hasn't worked out for a while b/c she is taking double classes over the summer and working full time.  She just doesn't have the time but next week is her last week of summer class (which is really a crazy schedual) so she said she will start working out again.

She has however continued to lose weight steadily and is looking amazing!  Now I just need to get her to add some LBM and and she will be amazing LOL.  I want her to start some strength training...nothing crazy just something light to start out with so we will see when she is ready and I will help her out with that.  I dunno why she doesn't start a journal...she keeps one anyway so I told her to make one here everyone would love her!  Maybe this time around she will heh...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> great workout for shedding that fat!



Thanks bro...thats my whole goal right now...went from 224lbs down to this morning I was 178lbs.  I'm steadily moving downwards!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

was'sup, Deer Hunter!

How's things?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> I hung a tree stand it was 100 out thoughand that sucked so i only hung one



I went to go do that saturday but I ended up bailing and stacking hay all afternoon.  We did like 8 wagons so by the time that was done the summer heat was at its peak I was friggin DRAINED!  I said F it I'll save it for another day.  

Hopefully this year I'll have 3 different properties to hunt...two will be bow only for the early season and my private land I will most likely reserve for gun hunting so I really dont need to hang any stands just yet but wanted to get some up if those other 2 properties dont go through.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Get caught up on the sleep over the weekend?



No I wish I did but I was dead tired all weekend LOL...I went to sleep early last night and slept in extra late so I'm good to go.  My girl was a lil pissed b/c I was draggin ass all weekend I need to fix my weekday schedual so I'm not like that anymore.  I'm a real dick when I'm tired! 

Got only a few hours both friday and saturday night b/c I was out and about doing things but sunday night I made sure I got some much needed rest!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, Deer Hunter!
> 
> How's things?



Was happenin partna!  Just got in from the gym tryin to catch up on the journals!  You??


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry for being MIA over the weekend was a long stretched out weekend heh.

Thursday into friday I worked some killer hours and then couldn't sleep so I hung out with my girl.  Got like 5 hours of sleep and woke up at sunup to go hang treestands but ended up bailing and stacking hay all day!  We did alot and I mean alot heh but ended up not hanging stands b/c I was just to tired.  Went home saturday evening showered up and went out with my buddy and some friends b/c he is moving to florida tomorrow so it was our last night out.  I kept the diet good had a salad no drinking!  Then went to go home and stopped by my fathers place to find someone poured paint thinner on his truck so we spent the night washing his truck and hating this town.

Sunday got another 3-4 hours sleep then went to shoot my bow all morning up on the mountain w/ a few guys then came home and relaxed with my girl.  I slept like a rock last night though heh.

This morning went in for some cardio HIIT style!

20 minutes HIIT treadmill
1 minute walk / 1 minute run intervals
starting heart rates after first minute of each 83/130
ending heart rates after last minute of each 150/188


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

3-4 hours of sleep...oh to be young again....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> 3-4 hours of sleep...oh to be young again....



Oh its not different when your young LOL...I was hurtin big time!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

hey can EMTs carry firearms in NJ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> hey can EMTs carry firearms in NJ?



Negative NJ has the worst gun laws in the country!  Our first responders are cops though...I dont get outta my rig till a cop has gone in and declared the scene safe!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

In WI in some cities they require EMTS to be law enforcement certified so they can carry if they are first on scene and shit hits the fan


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> In WI in some cities they require EMTS to be law enforcement certified so they can carry if they are first on scene and shit hits the fan



I wish LOL

NJ protocols state we stay in our rig until deemed safe and if we feel threatened to bail out and relocate several blocks away to wait for PD...I'd rather just carry and solve things.  Sure would make life alot easier w/ alot of these sum bags I pick up!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

you should go on aim and i would not f with some of the EMTs we got .....theyd strait up kill you if u pissed them off


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> you should go on aim and i would not f with some of the EMTs we got .....theyd strait up kill you if u pissed them off



it takes alot to get respect here but I make my presence known LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> I wish LOL
> 
> NJ protocols state we stay in our rig until deemed safe and if we feel threatened to bail out and relocate several blocks away to wait for PD...I'd rather just carry and solve things. Sure would make life alot easier w/ alot of these sum bags I pick up!


hey!
I saw an episode like that of Walker, Texas Ranger!
The firetruck pulls up to put out a fire..and all the gangmembers were whooting at them...so they backed off...while showing immense acting ablility to want to put out the little old lady's house!
Right after they backed up and stayed inside the cab of the firetruck where it was safe, as we all know, TV firetrucks are bullet proof...along comes Walker and Trevet in the trusty Dodge Ram....stone face...emotionless....they pull up and commence to right the wrong! 
WHOOO!!!!!! Exciting stuff, there boys! Happy ending and all!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Brother Bolt, you need to worry about sleep more than w/o my Friend!!! Thats whe injuries creep in!!! Sorry, not trying to sound ignorant, just know you keep a Crazy schedule and want whats best for ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> I'd rather just carry and solve things. Sure would make life alot easier w/ alot of these sum bags I pick up!


<insert DB sounding like Clint Eastwood>
<sound of pistol being racked and round chambered>
Hey...punk: You gonna let me tend to that wound....or are ya gonna just lay there and bleed?

Whatcha need to ask yourself is: While shooting the rest of my posse for not allowing me to do my job...did he shoot 14 rounds...or 15? 
Well...in all this excitement...I kinda lost track myself..but don't worry:
<close up of DB doing the patented Clint eyebrow cocking>
I've got a spare magazine....


BE SURE TO TUNE IN NEXT WEEK...WHEN DB HAS TO RESCUE SOME ANNOYING WOMAN'S CAT STUCK IN A TREE!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Bolt, you need to worry about sleep more than w/o my Friend!!! Thats whe injuries creep in!!! Sorry, not trying to sound ignorant, just know you keep a Crazy schedule and want whats best for ya my Friend!!!



Oh I hear ya bud sometimes i get a lil caught up in work and actually forget to sleep but my body always lets me know!!!  Thanks for tghe concern someone needs to remind me or I will just go till I break down lol!

How the shoulder bud?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

BURNER!!  Bro you just made my friggin night LOL...I had to stop eating my salad I was laughing so hard bro!

Im staying tuned in for the series LOL Im HOOKED!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Well heres another "you know your doing good when"..

"you know your doing good when"... a cheat is adding an extra little bit of dressing on your salad and counting out 7 crutons b/c those are the only carbs you had all day   oh and 2 spoon full of oatmeal this morning


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

I went low in cals today I can feel it when I get this hungry at night.

Today did cardio on empty stomach..

M1- 2 eggs 1 cup brocoli 3 venison sausage links 2 tablespoons of cooked oatmeal (was to full by the time I got to that LOL)

M2- pear

M3- 6oz grilled chicken 2 cups mixed veggies

M4- chicken ceasar salad w/ 7 crutons 1 hard boiled egg cucumbers 1 apple

M5- 1 cottage cheese double 1 plum (still to come)


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, seriously dead ,,,,, I would freakin starve on that, even on a cut..... jeaasus man, eat some food!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok, seriously dead ,,,,, I would freakin starve on that, even on a cut..... jeaasus man, eat some food!



Yea I know I said I ate low LOL...I slept in extra late (10am) then got up and went to the gym for cardio.  By the time I got some food cooked and everything it was 11:30.  I ate the pear at 2 (was doing so many things around the house I forgot about food plus the heat kills my hunger.  Got to work at 6pm and ate my dinner b/c i was starving then ate again at 9 once again starving now its going on 11 and I will eat my CC and try to rest and not think about food b/c im all out LOL.

We'll see what happens 2morrow...there will be more cals just from carbs b/c tomorrow is a anerobic day.  Odds are there will be a slice of bread w/ 1tsp of jam, 1 1/2 scoops whey w/ water (pre workout)  and a full serving of oats, 1  1/2 scoops whey w/ water (post w/o) but that will hopefully be it for carbs. I know another meal for tomorrow will be 6oz chx 2 cups veggies.  What ever else I eat will be a wing it meal.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> BURNER!! Bro you just made my friggin night LOL...I had to stop eating my salad I was laughing so hard bro!
> 
> Im staying tuned in for the series LOL Im HOOKED!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

Got some more rest today and hti the gym for back/delts.  Shoulder was bothering me a lil bit today so I didn't go to nuts.  

Deadlift
305*7 r/p *3 r/p *1

BB Row
165*10 r/p *3 r/p *2

Pulldown
165*9

DB Milt Press
50s*13

DB Side Lateral
30s*13

1 Arm Face Pull
80*14 each arm

BB Shrug
205*10

Abz
5 exercise circuit x2 total reps 205

Cardio
15 minutes eliptical @ 70% MHR
~~I was planning on more HIIT but my hips are sore and with being so low in cals yesterday didn't want tot ax the body even more after those deadlifts so did a slow and steady cardio session.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

Im also changing my workout for next week...body just gettin tired of this workout so I'll switch it up for a few weeks.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

Diet wasn't where I wanted it to be today but oh well I'll live.  Tomorrow I will try to be better.

m1 - 2 slices WW bread, 1 1/2 scoops whey w/ water (pre w/o)
m2 - 1 1/2 scoops whey w/ water (post w/o) 
m3 - 6oz chx, 1 cup veggies, 1 cup sweet potato mash
m4 - 1/2 chx, 2 noodles, 1/4 cup stuffing, 1 green tomato w/ O&V and onions, grilled eggplant/zuccini

I was still starving after meal 4 but there is nothing else in my house to eat right now except the same damn 6oz chx and veggies and I can't stomach that right now.  Wish I had some cottage cheese...its time tog ot o the store and buy some more.  I'm breaking my dairy rule but its a life saver I tell ya!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)

Heya Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2007)

Whats happenin Py?!?!

Well no cardio this AM...I opted for a bit more sleep b/c I know this week will be hellish at work and I know at least one night I wont get sleep heh.  

m1 - 1 whole egg, 2 whites, 1/2 cup brocolli, 2 venison sausage, 1 slice WW bread.

I will be working all day so I'll just have to eat out on the road...aiming for some salads or something we'll see how I do.  Its easier now that all the fast food placeshave salads!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

mmmmm  venison sausage  .....

What's your new workout going to look like?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

heya DB!
WEll...looks like you are now stronger than me...ya monster!nice workouts!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2007)

Heya ya'll just stoppin in to say hi!

Katt- I am just switching some exercises around...gotta go through it and see what I want to change.  Just to shock the body a lil and keep it guesing...changing movements different planes etc etc.  I'll post it once I'm done making it up!

Burns- I dont know about that bud...yous till have some power.  You have a whole lot more then me pressing movements thats for damn sure!  I hate my shoulder 

Diet was decent today...

m1 - posted above

m2 - small container (1 cup?) tuna salad

m3 - meatloaf w/ peas/mushrooms (mmmm hospital food)

m4 - roasted peanuts

m4 - small codfish steak, 1 egg, half white potato, string beans w/ olive oil

I had a hellish day at work 97 degrees and I was non stop today w/ EMS!!!  I am so run down I'm glad I didn't do cardio LOL.  I'm off to bed but I will get in here in the morning before the gym and catch up w/ your journals!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2007)

looks great in here except the lack of sleep!!  I hope your girl does start a journal in here...if she ever started weight training she would be hooked


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> looks great in here except the lack of sleep!!  I hope your girl does start a journal in here...if she ever started weight training she would be hooked



Thanks B!

I would love for her to start a journal in here but I dont think she will...she just doesn't seem into it.

Yea well that no sleep thing just got worse!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Well heres another shit hole end to my week!  

Just got called in for more overtime!  I'll be working 1300 thursday to 1700 friday...for all you normal time telling folk  thats 1pm thursday to 5pm friday   Another god for saken 28 hour shift in this god for saken heat!!!

I am tossing up going to the gym right now (chest and arms) if I dont get it in today I'll have to do it w/ legs saturday but then again I dont want to tax my body any more then I have to with this heat!

Eh we'll see how I feel after I eat!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

does that mean that you just have to be at the station for the rotation? or are you out and about?
can't u grab a nap upstairs?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I ended up going to the gym...I prolly shouldn't have b/c my CNS is SHOT!  I can barely function w/ workin so much I'm gettin pretty burnt out w/ all this dieting crap and working so much.  I wish there was an easier way sometimes heh.

Well anyhoot had a shity workout today...my mind was so not into it!

BB Bench
135*15 r/p *6 r/p *4

Cable X Over
60's*12

Pullover
70*10

BB Curl
70*12 r/p *5 r/p *3

Pushdown
120*12 r/p *4 r/p *4

DONE!  I didn't do any abs or cardio just no energy to.  I wanted to rest up some before my shift.

ALSO...having some major issues w/ my shoulder it hurts all day long now again.  I really need to get it checked out BAD!  I'm down to doing partial reps on bench almost w/ such a shitty weight b/c it just hurts to much!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> does that mean that you just have to be at the station for the rotation? or are you out and about?
> can't u grab a nap upstairs?



Negative amigo...I'm gonna be hustlin!  We are short alot of people so I'm pulling a triple shift aka covering for 2 other guys and doing my own shift.  I will work one town then get dropped off in another town to work the 2nd shift then after that shift back into the first town to work.  Its not a steady 28 outta one station.  I'm jumping back and forth from station to station so I'll be uber busy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Heres the new workout starting tuesday...

B:
Pull
Deadlift r/p
DB Row r/p
HS High Row a/o
WG Pulley Row a/o
BB Milt Press r/p
HS Side Lateral a/o
B/O Lateral a/o
DB Shrug r/p

Push
Inc BB Bench r/p
Low Pully Cable X Over a/o
Pushups a/o
DB Curl r/p
BB Skull Crusher r/p

Legs
Squats r/p
Leg Press a/o 
SLDL r/p
Sitting Leg Curl a/o
Seated Calf Raise a/o


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

..and I thought I had busy days...dang...u got that truck paid of yet?????
Well, if the delts are bothering yu w/ BB bench..have you tried going to etither DB or macine for a while? Use a different exercise? Would using either cybex machines...or....smith machine work around your delt issue?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ..and I thought I had busy days...dang...u got that truck paid of yet?????
> Well, if the delts are bothering yu w/ BB bench..have you tried going to etither DB or macine for a while? Use a different exercise? Would using either cybex machines...or....smith machine work around your delt issue?



No where near LOL but working on it heh.

I am goin going to DBs and gonna try to work around it.  Gonna have to stay away from BBs from now on I guess


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Got some down time we are on the second hit truck for a few hours so I got some dinner and some computer time.  Gonna try to take a nap tonight as well we'll see how it goes!

Diet not so hot LOL.

Did a corn muffin and shake before gym then chicken w/ whole wheat bread post gym, had a turkey samich for lung hen a ceasar salad for dinner.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Thought I'd spice of your journal with an little photo!!

This is how we grow em' here..  (last year pic)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh thats just bullshit katt LOL!  Take me hunting LOL!!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

And no one got him last year..... he's still out there..... 

down in the draws.....

I'd better be upping my cardio


----------



## the other half (Aug 10, 2007)

there is a reason why he is big.
we got pictures of him on three different occasion. all at night.
he didnt get big being stupid. we will have to see who is smarter this year


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2007)

Best of luck to you guys in getting him!  He's a brute!  I have faith man is always smarter just do all you can it willc ome together.

The other year we had a 6 1/2 year old doe running around my property nobody could manage to get...I made it my mission (and a bet with my buddy) I could tag her by seasons end.  I enjoyed that season so much...I used every trick I knew but she was so damn smart its not even funny!  They dont get that way overnight though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2007)

Heya ya'll hope everyone had a good weekend.  I went down to south jersey to visit my father for the weekend.  He needed some help doing work around the house.  Didn't get much sleep all weekend and bustedmy ass for 3 days.

Came home monday afternoon thenw ent straight to work.  I have to go back in a few hours as well...pulling some extra shifts this week!

I tried going to the gym but the pain just stopped me!  My back is THROBBING and my shoulder is KILLING me!  I didn't even get through my warmup before the pain was just to much.  Now I need to get to work and I doubt I will get a workout in this week no time to rest up properly and I'm not risking injury.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

helping parents around the house... familiar story for us as well.. It's like "while you're here, could you??"

 Rest up - better to heal those injuries rather than make them worse! But you know that..


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 15, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> No where near LOL but working on it heh.
> 
> Gonna have to stay away from BBs from now on I guess



Using DBs should help either strengthen whatever is weak in your shoulder,

or at least relieve some of the pain because you arent reaggravating it.

For now, take some ibuprofin and ice dem hurtses

hey DB


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 15, 2007)

get well soon db!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Heya ya'll sorry I ended up taking the week off from the gym!  I was just working WAY WAY WAY to many hours and getting no sleep.  Im glad I did b/c I feel much better after it.  Body is feeling better as well.  Back pain is gone but shoulder pain is still there!

FISHORCUTBAIT - Theres no strengthening a severed rotator...just strengthening everythign around it so I can get by day to day lol.

I had qualification yesterday for a piece of property to hunt and went hiking saturday w/ a buddy of mine.  This weekend I put a few miles on each day so the klegs were a bit tired this AM lol.

BUT back in the gym as always and keeping w/ my diet of course!  Also started my new workout and I LOVE IT!  The new exercises felt great to do and next weeks should be even better b/c I will have adjusted to the weights and I can move some real numbers around instead of the light ones I used today.

Deadlift
275*9 *2 *2

DB Row
60s*21 *6 *6
~~have to add alot more weight next week lol

HS High Row
140*13
~~up the weight here as well!

WG Cable Row
150*9
~~lower the weight next week and keep form

BB Milt Press
115*13 *5 *5
~~up next week ever so slightly

HS Side Lateral (single arm)
100*11

B/O Lateral
30s*18
~~up the weight again

DB Shrug
70s*16 *6 *5

Abz 150 reps total - did lower reps high weights on these will do that for a while now.

Shoulder therapy

Cardio 10m HIIT Treadmill (legs were to wobbly after this weekend and the deadlifts lol)

All in all a great workout I felt really good.  Went light b/c it was a new workout and I just took a week off but next week I hope to really put some nicer numbers up for everyone lol.  After eating like crapola all weekend b/c I was away I kept my numbers decent and was still 178 this morning.  So after no working out all week and eating like crap I remained the same weight.  I was happy about that.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

looks like a good workout....but..u used bb agani for mil press...aren't you going to nix  that for DBs for a while?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> looks like a good workout....but..u used bb agani for mil press...aren't you going to nix  that for DBs for a while?



I was using DBs for my Milt Presses but it hurts like hell for me to get them in position.  So I do my Military Presses in the smith machine where I can limit the range of motion so i dont have to bring the pressure to low.  With the DBs I would hurt myself every time trying to get them from my knees up to my shoulder then pressing them up from that height.  I will try this for a little bit to see if it helps.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

gotcha. hope it works out!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

me too LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Just found out I have to go to court next month some bitch who isn't even legal is bringing me to court.  I got into an accident back in 2000 and this shit is still going on!!!  No idea WTF is gonna happen but I barely remember the friggin accident.


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 20, 2007)

damn that blows


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea tell me about it!  Odds are it will fall right on the weekend I am suppose to go on vacation!!  That would mean cancleing all my damned plans!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea tell me about it! Odds are it will fall right on the weekend I am suppose to go on vacation!! That would mean cancleing all my damned plans!


how 'bout this: the day before trial...call INS with her whereabouts and have her deported!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2007)

Burner LOL

Well alot of shit has happened lately and its major life changing crap to.

Ill post the workout first then get into it.

I enjoyed this new workout went light and just eased myself into most.

Inc DB Press
55s*11 *4
~~ only one rest pause b/c I couldn't get the DBs up the 3rd time LOL and no spotter

Low Pulley Cable X Over
40s*9

Pushups
BW*11

DB Curl
30s*13 *5

BB Skull Crusher
70*6 *2

Next week I will do 3 rest pauses for them instead of 2 but this week had to ease into the new workout.  Nothing else b/c I have alot to do.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2007)

Now for everything else.

I am moving for sure...about 45 minutes away from where I currently live.  New house and all that good stuff only thing is its in 3 weeks.  So I will have to re-arrange my work schedual, I will also be leaving my fire dept of 5 years tomorrow (really hard for me to type my resignation letter this morning), leaving alot of friends, have to find a new gym (that really sux I love my place), I have court next month some time which will determine alot, I am still holding out for a new job around here which is a never ending battyle and is driving me crazy, I wont be able to go on my vacation.  And to top it all off my girl is leaving me b/c of the vacation...theres alot to go with that but I'm not getting into it.  So right now my life has gone to shit and theres nothing I can do about it.  I'm sure I will be gone from here for a long time very soon.  Not sure how life will be day to day right now but I hope things workout for the best b/c its to the point I can't deal with it right now my stress level is through the roof!  And to top it off the only person I can ussually go to is breaking up with me so its really shitty right now!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

well, shit, hoss..sorry to hear about that.
Hope it all works out. I'd suggest you should move up here...we have fires and deer and stuff to shoot at as well....
Sorry to hear about the GF...we've both been thru that, so we know how that is...
u should stay...if ther's one thing I know...its that coming here does help.
take care


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the rough goings, DB.  Here's hoping that things start to improve soon.


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

If it wasn't meant to be,,, it's not meant to be dead....  It's hard, but there are billions of people out there,,  and you'll find that "perfect" gal,, the one that loves to hunt, appreciates your job,, and loves you for who you are.. There is a person out there for everyone.

It hurts now, but in the end, it will be better for you and make you stronger... take it from someone that's had alot of years of "making me stronger" ..hahaha.. it's all ok,, you're a great guy with a good head on your shoulders


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2007)

I second what Katt said....also, she is not the only one you have to turn too...I know it's not the same, but you have all of us as well


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2007)

Well things got better then worse then better then worse.  Its a never ending fucking battle but I did get in to the gym today after a hellish shift for some legs!  Never did em last week so the weights are pretty sad but its a workout non the less!

Squats
225*14 *4 *3

Leg Press
360*13

SLDL 
185*8 *3 *3

Sitting Leg Curl
100*13

Seated Calf Raise
90*17

Abz

Started lean extreme today and I am enjoying it on the first day.  I was beat tired after work so I took a little nap then took my second dose of LE and hit the gym.  I felt very energetic; weak but energetic non the less lol.

Can't wait to see how it does for me!

Me and the Mrs have talked all week and were fine until tonight where she pissed me off beyond belief!!!  I dont know why she would act like that knowing the problems we have.  Alone she is a ball of moosh but around our friends she has to act like a hard ass and try and be better then me.  I dont understand her...like she is still in highschool trying to fit into the kewl kid group.  Its fucking bullshit and I'm sick of it...I have matured beyond that and she had better figure it out or else!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2007)

Well little by little things are getting better!  Not sure WTF is going on but its coming one step at a time.  The Mrs and I are stable for now and I plan to leave it that way lol.

Went away to help my father do work at his house.  Build a new wall partition for the dogs and did some other odds and ends.  I also sprained my ankle in his back yard (fuckin hole covered w/ grass) so no gym today!  Tomorrow I will get in there and cut out the deadlifts but the next few weeks are going to be very busy!  I have alot on my plate!


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

hey deadbolt, u know there are a few things that are great stress relievers, the gym, your bow, and your guns, just to start, get out in the woods and shot a squrriel, or some stumps. if u are like me, a day in the outdoors is some of the best medicine for me. keep the head up and take care of #1.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Started lean extreme today and I am enjoying it on the first day.  I was beat tired after work so I took a little nap then took my second dose of LE and hit the gym.  I felt very energetic; weak but energetic non the less lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see how it does for me!



What is it and what is it supposed to do?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Me and the Mrs have talked all week and were fine until tonight where she pissed me off beyond belief!!!  I dont know why she would act like that knowing the problems we have.  Alone she is a ball of moosh but around our friends she has to act like a hard ass and try and be better then me.



Sounds to me like you're just going to have to keep her locked in the bedroom.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Today was the first day of archery here......  have you purchased your ticket yet??


I think you need some "guy time"   and I think "the other half" would be willing to spend it with you.. 

Big bucks,,,, hmmmm


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

katt said:


> Today was the first day of archery here......  have you purchased your ticket yet??
> 
> 
> I think you need some "guy time"   and I think "the other half" would be willing to spend it with you..
> ...



first of all its called a "tag", second of all he is going to come over here and shoot my square in the ass, cause the way u put that sounds like im a fucking homo. dam u, u said u would tell any one


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2007)

the other half said:


> first of all its called a "tag", second of all he is going to come over here and shoot my square in the ass, cause the way u put that sounds like im a fucking homo. dam u, u said u would tell any one



I meant TICKET.... as in *plane ticket*.... I know it's called a fucking tag...


----------



## the other half (Aug 31, 2007)

oh, my bad.


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry about all the bullshit you will get through it


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 3, 2007)

katt and theotherhalf...LMFAO you guys are great!  So when is elk seasona nd wherew is the closest motel i can stay at? 

Everyone thank you for thwe kind words sorry I've been MIA for a while!!  Well here it goes!

Since I was last here i did go away on my extyended weekend vacation and it was a total FLOP!  Big waste of money if you ask me.  My ex (yes I said ex  ) and I did nothing but fight.  After that bogus vacation which stressed me out more I broke up with my girlfrien of 3 years...then 3 days later I quit the fire dept of 5 years, then the next day I packed all my shit into my truck and move an hour and a half away from everything i have ever known!!!

So pretty much my life has made a complete 180 I am way out of my comfort zone, alone, and now fat.  I haven't been to the gym or even exercised in ages, life has thrown alot at me and I pretty much broke down for a few weeks doing nothing but mope and shoot my bow every now and again.  

Yesterday was my first step at moving on and I went hunting for a few hours with my brother.  I have been sick for the past week with a nasty cold/cough but I had to get out in the woods!  I am getting better little by little but I will give it another week or two then i will start doing some cardio (outside) and some circuit training b/c i dont have a gym nearby anymore.  I am still investigating though LOL.

So all in all my life has fallen apart and shattered but i am piecing it together bit by bit ever so slowely and soon enough iw ill be back on my feet in full swing!  I am still working with the hospital so I commute and hour and a half each way 3x week for work but I do enjoy the area I live in.  I have a TON of space, built my own archery range (ill post a pic of it later) from 5 yards to 40 yards  I have deer in my backyard (shhhh dont tell anyone though I'm saving them for another 2 years so I can have a real wall hanger, and my new hunting spot is only 15 minutes away!  So I think things will really turn out OK as long as i dont ever think it!

Oh yea and now that I have my computer up and running I will be around again...man i missed all you guys!


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Stranger!!!   Sorry for all of your misfortune, but it looks like you're up and running again..  

Our elk season starts the 10th,,, just a week away!!!!   

Can you say....

Road Trip!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres my new archery range I just built...I'm in the process of ordering a black bear, coyote, and 2 turkey 3d targets!!











So katt & theotherhalf when do i come out and what will we be hunting?  I just sent my new recurve out to get the limbs redone b/c one split so its on its way to ohio but i have my bear recurve and my mathews (which i will be hunting with until my ancient spirit comes back) so I'm all set LOL.

Have you guys gone out yet?

Wantitbad have you gone out yet your season opened already correct?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Stranger!!!   Sorry for all of your misfortune, but it looks like you're up and running again..
> 
> Our elk season starts the 10th,,, just a week away!!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you sweety!  Well man that would be one hell of a drive LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2007)

wow...that dog 3d is so realistic....  

I'm glad you've moved on and are doing things that, in the long run, will make you happy!!!

hey...why didn't you visit my journal


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Today was the first day of archery here...... have you purchased your ticket yet??
> 
> 
> I think you need some "guy time" and I think "the other half" would be willing to spend it with you..
> ...


 


the other half said:


> first of all its called a "tag", second of all he is going to come over here and shoot my square in the ass, cause the way u put that sounds like im a fucking homo. dam u, u said u would tell any one


remember: What goes on out in the woods...STAYS out in the woods....now...why do I hear the faint sound of dueling banjos???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Yesterday was my first step at moving on and I went hunting for a few hours with my brother. I have been sick for the past week with a nasty cold/cough but I had to get out in the woods!


now...I'm not a hunter, but I don't think blowing your nose is a great substitute for an elk bugle?
 
Sorry that u are going thru some crap...but as with me...i feel that everything happens for a reason, and you are moving forward. make the best of it!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

Brother Bolt, I am sincerely sorry for the curves you have had thrown your way, keep your chin up and heart light my Friend!!! Your in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

...btw...what'ws with you always banging up your foot in a hole, depression...fallen leaf?
Do we need to get you some Forrest Gump 'special shoes'?


I just crack myself up sometimes.....


----------



## the other half (Oct 3, 2007)

shit deadbolt, the first thing i would do is have the big 3d buck mounted, most people wont know the differenc.  great looking group on your shots, i think that  i wouldnt want to be the fisrt deer past your stand this year.
glad to have back in the world of im.


----------



## the other half (Oct 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> now...I'm not a hunter, but I don't think blowing your nose is a great substitute for an elk bugle?



burner, there are a few other things you can do in the mountians that sound like a few other animals.   i've heard sounds that resemble coyotes, moose in the rut(thats the interesting one) and deer huffing at you, and growling bears. and most of these are just from our tent  or bathroom.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> wow...that dog 3d is so realistic....
> 
> I'm glad you've moved on and are doing things that, in the long run, will make you happy!!!
> 
> hey...why didn't you visit my journal



LOL he moves pretty fast when them arras start flying LOL

Thank you hun its been a long process btu its getting better!

I'll get to youtr journal tonight...this is like the first time I've been on my comp in over a month need to catch up on important emails with work and such LOL.  I'll get to it though dont you worry! 



Burner02 said:


> now...I'm not a hunter, but I don't think blowing your nose is a great substitute for an elk bugle?
> 
> Sorry that u are going thru some crap...but as with me...i feel that everything happens for a reason, and you are moving forward. make the best of it!



LOL

TY bud and i agree with you!



Archangel said:


> Brother Bolt, I am sincerely sorry for the curves you have had thrown your way, keep your chin up and heart light my Friend!!! Your in my thoughts and prayers!!!



Archie thank you sir its good to be back and though I'm not 100% but I'm on my way in due time!



Burner02 said:


> ...btw...what'ws with you always banging up your foot in a hole, depression...fallen leaf?
> Do we need to get you some Forrest Gump 'special shoes'?
> 
> 
> I just crack myself up sometimes.....



God doesn't ever want me to workout but I keep stickin it up his pooper b/c i'm like a roach you can keep steppin on me but I'm always gonna come back with a vengance!!!



the other half said:


> shit deadbolt, the first thing i would do is have the big 3d buck mounted, most people wont know the differenc.  great looking group on your shots, i think that  i wouldnt want to be the fisrt deer past your stand this year.
> glad to have back in the world of im.



LOL thanks bud!  Those groups are a little open but I'll take em for not shooting for a few weeks!  I honestly need to get out in the woods more I loe it but little by little as I get better I will.  And thanks bud it feels good to get back now i just need to hit everyones journals and more importantly get my ass back to working out and diet!!!



the other half said:


> burner, there are a few other things you can do in the mountians that sound like a few other animals.   i've heard sounds that resemble coyotes, moose in the rut(thats the interesting one) and deer huffing at you, and growling bears. and most of these are just from our tent  or bathroom.



ROFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> burner, there are a few other things you can do in the mountians that sound like a few other animals. i've heard sounds that resemble coyotes, moose in the rut(thats the interesting one) and deer huffing at you, and growling bears. and most of these are just from our tent or bathroom.


but...shouldn't u use the stinky bait for fishing?????


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

okay...maybe it SHOULDN'T be so funny to me, and maybe I WILL go to hell for laughing....but I nearly died when I read about you stickin it up God's pooper......


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> okay...maybe it SHOULDN'T be so funny to me, and maybe I WILL go to hell for laughing....but I nearly died when I read about you stickin it up God's pooper......


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Man I haven't worked out in the past few weeks and shit man I can fuckin feel it.  Every day after work I feel like a truck hit me I'm so sore from the stupidist shit.  The other day I was watering the garden and stretched out my 150foot length of hose and started pulling it hand over hand when i was done.  I woke up the next day and was sore as hell.  I was a damned fireman and use to hump around hundreds of feet of hose every day and it never bothered me with 120lbs of gear on now a simple garden hose makes me sore.

Bullshit I say pure bullshit!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the funniest song ever...my brother has it on his myspace and I just had to post it LOL



Folks, Id like to sing a song about the American Dream
About me, about you
About the way our American hearts beat way down in the bottom of our chests
About that special feeling we get in the cockles of our hearts
Maybe below the cockles,
Maybe in the sub cockle area,
Maybe in the liver, maybe in the kidneys,
Maybe even in the colon, we dont know

Im just a regular Joe, with a regular job
Im your average white, suburbanized slob
I like football and porno and books about war
I got an average house, with a nice hardwood floor
My wife and my job, my kids and my car
My feet on my table, and a Cuban cigar

But sometimes that just aint enough to keep a man like me interested
(oh no, no way, uh uh)
No I gotta go out and have fun at someone elses expense
(woah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah)
I drive really slow in the ultra fast lane
While people behind me are going insane

Im an asshole (hes an asshole,what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes an asshole, such an asshole)

I use public toilets and I piss on the seat
I walk around in the summer time saying "how about this heat?"

Im an asshole (hes an asshole,what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes the worlds biggest asshole)

Sometimes I park in handicapped spaces
While handicapped people make handicapped faces

Im an asshole (hes an asshole,what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes a real fucking asshole)

Maybe I shouldnt be singing this song
Ranting and raving and carrying on
Maybe theyre right when they tell me Im wrong...
Nah

Im an asshole (hes an asshole,what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes the worlds biggest asshole)

You know what Im gonna do
Im gonna get myself a 1967 Cadillac Eldorado convertible
Hot pink, with whale skin hubcaps
And all leather cow interior
And big brown baby seal eyes for head lights (yeah)
And Im gonna drive in that baby at 115 miles per hour
Gettin' 1 mile per gallon,
Sucking down Quarter Pounder cheeseburgers from McDonalds
In the old fashioned non-biodegradable styrofoam containers
And when Im done sucking down those greeseball burgers
Im gonna wipe my mouth with the American flag
And then Im gonna toss the styrofoam containers right out the side
And there aint a goddamn thing anybody can do about it
You know why, because weve got the bombs, thats why
2 words, nuclear fucking weapons, OK?
Russia, Germany, Romania, they can have all the democracy they want
They can have a big democracy cakewalk
Right through the middle of Tiananmen Square
and it wont make a lick of difference
Because weve got the bombs, OK?
John Wayne's not dead, hes frozen, and as soon as we find a cure for cancer
Were gonna thaw out the duke and hes gonna be pretty pissed off
You know why,
Have you ever taken a cold shower, well multiply that by 15 million times
Thats how pissed off the dukes gonna be!
I'm gonna get the Duke, and John Cassavetes,
and Lee Marvin, and Sam Peckinpah, and a case of whiskey,
and drive down to Texas and say.....

(Hey! You know, you really are an asshole!)
Why don't you just shut up and sing the song, pal?
Im an asshole (hes an asshole.what an asshole)
Im an asshole (hes the worlds biggest asshole)

A-S-S-H-O-L-E
Everybody
A-S-S-H-O-L-E


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Muscle memory will be your savior...... after a week of sheer pain! 

That's what keeps us there,, just the thought of going through "that" again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

I will love every moment of it!!!  I live for that and in this new house I think diet will be much easier!

Plus my new partner is going to workout with me and is very health concious so it will be a good influence!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup, I'm going through the same thing now.  I like to think of it as my penance for not being in the gym for the last few months.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

the iron shall set you free!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

nice range setup.  do you shoot with a recurve all the time or also use compound?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> nice range setup.  do you shoot with a recurve all the time or also use compound?



I shoot a compound as well...mathews switchback

Also shoot 2 different recurves.  Recurves are more challenging.  I haven't shot my compound in ages but b/c I sent my hunting recurve out for new limbs I have to hunt with the compound...pulled it out of the case and its the same as it always was 5 outta 5 arrows in a 2inch square from 5 yards all the way out to 50 yards.  At this point its no challenge but i love hunting so if its what i have to use i will use it LOL.  But if that deer is within 50 yards its TOAST!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yup, I'm going through the same thing now.  I like to think of it as my penance for not being in the gym for the last few months.



Yea man I hear ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> the iron shall set you free!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

do you shoot instinctive, or with sights?  i have a browning and shoot instinctive with a finger tab.  i dont think i could even pull it back now.. i had it set at 80lbs a couple years ago when i was lifting and shooting consistantly lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> do you shoot instinctive, or with sights?  i have a browning and shoot instinctive with a finger tab.  i dont think i could even pull it back now.. i had it set at 80lbs a couple years ago when i was lifting and shooting consistantly lol



Both recurves I shoot with fingers and use a gap method to shoot (aim with the point of the arrow but no sights) and the compound I shoot with a release and sights and its got all the bells and whistles.  That bow cost me right around $1200 for the entire setup.  Compound is set at 63# right now b/c of the shoulder injury.  Before that the bow maxed out at 74# and thats what I kpet it at.  No need for any power like that hunting deer though.  At 63# I blow through deer no problem!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got in from hunting...didn't see a thing!  The fog was horrible they probably never left their beds last night b/c nothing was moving!  I'll be out again tonight!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Whats going on DB?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2007)

nother day nother dollar buddy!

Just tryin to get by one day at a time...life threw some big changes at me but I'm hangin tuff!  or at least acting to.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2007)

Keep your chin up, Bolt.  It's like the Zen laxative....All things will pass.


----------



## the other half (Oct 8, 2007)

good luck with the hunting and lifting, post some pics if you arrow the "greatest protien ever".


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2007)

the other half said:


> good luck with the hunting and lifting, post some pics if you arrow the "greatest protien ever".



its been 85 degrees here every day so the deer havn't really been moving but a nice cold front is coming through this week and will drop down to the 40s so i hope to get out there and nail one!

And I will be working out very soon...starting slow but something is better then nothing.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

One day at a time my Friend!!! You know I'm in your corner!!!

Hope all is better Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 13, 2007)

Well the deed is finally done! 

Today though I was tired and he was feeling a little ill we dragged each other to the woods to hunt the last few hours of the day.  Last minute I changed my mind on which stand to hunt and man it payed off! 

Got setup in our tree stands and got settled in...I let out a few bleats and grunts when we got in the stand and sat for maybe 30 minutes.  As I let my second series of calls out I heard the foot steps and seconds later my brother whispers "DEER!" so we get set. 

They come from down wind 1 doe followed by another.  The one stops broadside at 30 yards and my brother draws.  Then they started to move again...he held for what felt like an eternity then finally had to let down.  The suddenly the smaller one runs across the opening followed by the larger one.  It happened so fast I kept saying "draw draw draw" and finally he draws and the deer stops right behind a tree...it took the last step and there went the arrow!  A perfect shot took both lungs out and exited the bottom of the rib cage for a perfect 12yard shot which severed the artery in the heart as well.  We celebrated in the tree for a bit before another 2 doe came running out the same trail the first two did.  I grabbed his bow (I know how his bow shoots for me and I'm capable of being very proficient with it) and we watch the two toy around at 25 yards but I wanted a 15 or less shot but they never came close.  They moved out to 35-40 yards and bedded down then eventually left. 

Got down to get the arrow which was covered in blood and couldn't get a blood trail.  I got worried for a bit b/c there was no blood for the first 40-50 yards but I followed the trail the deer took and then found the mother load.  Blood EVERYWHERE!  Took her 
a bit to fill the lungs but she didn't last much longer after that...walked in the thick crap and 10yards later there she was piled up! 

I gotta say I busted my arse setting stands, scouting, gettin everything ready for him b/c I promised I'd get him his first deer and ya know what it was worth it and I'd do it all over again in a heart beat!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow DB, I've missed a lot in here.  Congrats for your brother.  

Sounds like you and I feel the same way about our houses.  Our you renting or did you buy?  I'm glad I bought mine, it really makes it feel like it's true my house.  When I was renting I would not hang pictures because it wasn't mine and I knew I would be moving at some point.  Now I have pictures of my "kids" on the walls.  I haven't been hitting the gym like I should, but working in the yard is exercise and I come in sweating so atleast thats something.

If you ever get the chance, you should pay Kedntucky a visit, especially during hunting season.  I have a feeling you would love it here. Some areas are a lot like the Poconos, but then there are lots of areas with huge rolling fields surrounded by woods.  The only problem is you have to make sure you hit the deer and not the cows or horses that are in the same field  We also have a large population of groundhogs, red fox, hawks and other critters.  

As for the picking up and moving to an area with no one....heck I picked up and moved 10 hours away from my family and friends AND then bought a house here. I have made some friends here (mostly from work), but it's not easy.  Do I miss NJ?  HELL NO.  Moving here was the best thing I could have done for me.  Do what you need to do for YOU and someway, somehow things will work out.  

Sorry for rambling.  Time for me to go outside and dig in my garderns.  It's time to prep them for winter and plant flower bulbs for next spring.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 14, 2007)

nice!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Wow DB, I've missed a lot in here.  Congrats for your brother.
> 
> Sounds like you and I feel the same way about our houses.  Our you renting or did you buy?  I'm glad I bought mine, it really makes it feel like it's true my house.  When I was renting I would not hang pictures because it wasn't mine and I knew I would be moving at some point.  Now I have pictures of my "kids" on the walls.  I haven't been hitting the gym like I should, but working in the yard is exercise and I come in sweating so atleast thats something.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2007)

PreMier said:


> nice!



tnx now its my turn to shoot one with the recurve!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2007)

Awesome!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Oct 14, 2007)

Doesn't it feel good to say the house is yours  I know the feeling about so much to do.  I look at mine and see what I would like to do, but can't just yet.  It's great that your family is there to help.  My family came down from NJ is Aug to help me do some things and they plan to return for Thanksgiving to celebrate the holiday as well as do more things in my house.  

As for a visit to Kentucky...you are always welcome to stay at my house.  I do have a spare room.  

As for the ups and downs in moods...I understand more than you know.  However, keep in mind we have a great group here that are always here for us.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Doesn't it feel good to say the house is yours  I know the feeling about so much to do.  I look at mine and see what I would like to do, but can't just yet.  It's great that your family is there to help.  My family came down from NJ is Aug to help me do some things and they plan to return for Thanksgiving to celebrate the holiday as well as do more things in my house.
> 
> *Yea I hear ya I have a ton of things I have in mind but $$ lacks alot of it...I will get it all done eventually but one project at a time*
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!



Its gettin there bud...gonna go look for gyms this coming week in the local area.  Time to get back at it!

And yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 15, 2007)

maybe you will get one like this.  guy from my work, this is his brother.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Doin good my Friend, glad your on your way!!! Head up, heart light and enjoy life my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 15, 2007)

premier holy shit man thats awsome tell him congrats!  i dont have mule deer on the east coast though...i gotta head out west for them!

arch thanks bud!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 15, 2007)

how are things DB?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 17, 2007)

B things are going...gettin better every day just trying to stay busy!

I took some videos of my shooting trying to get my form down b/c its pretty crappy but I figured what the hell I'll post it.

MAN DID I GET FUCKING FAT this is bullshit LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 17, 2007)

I just rolled outta bed and took these so dont mind em to much if I dont have my coffee I look like an asshole!


----------



## the other half (Oct 22, 2007)

great job on the hunt with your brother. katt and i didnt have any luck-yet.
when u are ready to come out west let us know we have it all in our little back yard known as north idaho.

good luck with all else.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 5, 2007)

I know i know i know I've been going nuts over here but guys its the rut and I just dont have time to be on the comp when theres deer to be shot!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 5, 2007)

Hunted hard all day saturday in hopes I would get a birthday buck with my recurve (looking for the first traditional harvest) but sun up to sun down I saw ZERO deer!

A little discouraged I went home enjoyed the lords day with my family and decided I would give it one more shot before work monday morning.

I get up pack my gear and hit the woods and am in stand 1/2 before sunrise. I sat all morning and saw nothing so took a little power nap in stand LOL. When I awoke I saw movement behind a scrub oak 30 yards away. I stand get positioned not thinking anything of it just wanted to be ready. Here it comes oblivious I'm in the tree I wait pick my spot and draw. Then let down...BACK TENSION BACK TENSION BACK TENSION my little deamon was yelling at me...I draw again lock into my stance and rock solid I was. Hold for a good 45 seconds until there was the "perfect shot" and I let the spiritual arra fly!!!

This is what I found...






Well anyhoot as I awoke in the stand and rubbed my eyes I saw some movement behind the scrub oak. I stood and got ready not thinking it was anything other then a tree rat wich i intended on taking a pop shot at heh. Any hoot here comes this deer walking in quartering towards me. He comes in to 13 yards and grabs a corn cob on the ground and starts chewing on it. he makes his way in a circle and then turns broadside at 11 yards man what a mistake! I drew let down drew again and let that arrow sore! Perfect double lung with a magnus 140g 2016 w/ nana fletch out of my Bear Tigercat 43@28. Pass through and sent him runnin!!! He ran out circled back and did his final dance not 20 yards from my tree and my prayer was sent up as I always do when I take an animals life. Climbed down packed my gear and started the long haul out!

It didn't hit me until after the shot and I sat back down in my stand that I had finally done it!

Now some pictures...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 5, 2007)

Well now that I have this buck down and some meat in the freezer I can get back to a somewhat normal life and spend moe time sleeping then in the tree LOL.

I am on my way to go workout...Im working but we have a bowflex at the station so I'm gonna tool around on it for starters till I get more time.  I wont be posting many workouts or anything b/c I dont know wtf I'm doing on this thing but I'll be sure to catch up on journals now!


----------



## the other half (Nov 6, 2007)

way cool. someday i will get my first harvest with my bow. but first i have to do alot of praticing.  congrats to you. sometimes taking a nap is the best way to find deer, just because u dont make any noise and dont move.(refernce look at katts pic of her scouting for elk on her journal)

great to have u back

now its my turn, i have the next 8 or 9 days off for hunting-right in the middle of the rut-gotta love it.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)

beautiful shot, and buck


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!! about how much did it field dress at?? I am getting so anxious for rifle season to get here...I targeted with my new sks 2 weeks ago, and out shot everyone at the firing range...and did I mention I was the only one shooting open sights??


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2007)

the other half said:


> way cool. someday i will get my first harvest with my bow. but first i have to do alot of praticing.  congrats to you. sometimes taking a nap is the best way to find deer, just because u dont make any noise and dont move.(refernce look at katts pic of her scouting for elk on her journal)
> 
> great to have u back
> 
> now its my turn, i have the next 8 or 9 days off for hunting-right in the middle of the rut-gotta love it.



Thanks bud!  With a little dedication it can be done no problem!

Glad to be back!!  Enjoy the days off my day off today is off to butcher that bugger LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> beautiful shot, and buck



Thanks bud...and lookin deisel there bro!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> beautiful!!!!!!!!!! about how much did it field dress at?? I am getting so anxious for rifle season to get here...I targeted with my new sks 2 weeks ago, and out shot everyone at the firing range...and did I mention I was the only one shooting open sights??



Dressed roughly 115lbs...pretty tiny deer but down south jersey here they are all pretty tiny.  They have no foo to eat but he will tast damn good LOL.

Glad to hear your shooting straight and with open sights non the less damn fine work sweety!  I just put a new scope on y new shotgun remington 870 w/ synthetic stock and threw a basic 3x9 on there.  got it dialed in to 40 from bore sighting but need to fine tune her out to 100 now...that gun kicks like a fucking mule though!  Those mags w/ a heavy sabot or nasty can't wait to pumble a deer LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh yea got a workout in last night at work on the bowflex shit.  

Inc Bench *3 sets
Inc Fly *3 sets
Pushups *3 sets (failure on each)

BB Curl *3 sets
DB Hammer Curl *2 sets

Inc CG bench *3 Sets
French press *2 sets

Behind the Back forearm Curls *2 sets

Felt good to workout again but i need to get into a gymand let loose I already dotn like this bowflex shit what a waste of $$$


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

mmmmm....day's gonna be good eatin' on that one!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2007)

yea just skinned, butchered, and vacum packed him got me some good eatin!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice.  I look forward to deer season each year for when my mom makes breakfast.  Biscuits, gravy, tenderloin, eggs....mmmm.....


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

At least bowflex is _something... _right?

We broke out a package of backstraps from our elk last year... they were so good, I almost cried because we weren't lucky this year..


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea the bowflex is something LOL...tonight is back/delts!

I didn't get much but if ya wanty send me your addy I'll ship ya some venison some how LOL.  Dont you guys have another season coming around though?


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, we still have our deer season,, but I love elk meat so much more!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

I got back/delts in last night...

Pulldown
BB Row
Cable "DB" Row
Standing BB Milt Press
DB Side Lateral
Abz


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2007)

you sore?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

Chest was a lil sore the other day but I actua;lly feel nothing in back/delts today kinda pissed LOL.  I purposly didn't go balls to the wall but I built up a nice lil sweat and amd shocked I dont feel anything.  

I have to go checkout some gyms around my new house...there are a few within 5 miles this bowflex shit just isn't cuttin it for me.  I love working out but its not enjoyable for me to do it on this thing.  And we only have some really shitty free weights that wont hold up to any real abuse.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been trying to drop some lbs lately and getting my diet back in check andman i remembered why its so hard withthis job always on the road!  Some days i have all day to eat others I'm lucky if I have time to breath.

I dont have a scale anymore since I moved but I think I have lost some weight...I've gone down in a work shirt size and my pants are getting very loose so I'm assuming I've lost some weight.

Todays diet was horrible!

M1- bannana and nutrigrain bar
M2- wheat chicken wrap, cucumbers, lettuce, black olives, red peppers, ranch dressing (1tbsp), 1 chicken leg/thigh
M3- chicken ceasar salad
M4- cottage  cheese double, cup healthy choice chicken noodle soup

And a half gallon crystal light 

I have been cutting back on some carbs and increasing my proteins b/c I have reversed things a bit but its getting better.  I have also increased my frequency of eating again as well as reduced the size of the meals.  Its funny how your body remembers what it loves and is capable of adjusting rather fast...can't wait ti be back in the swing of things ahain!


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like you're making headway back !!!

That doesn't look like alot of food for the day though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2007)

Im not sure on the total cals and i figured a few of em were a bit higher so i opted to just eat a bit less then over eat like an ahole LOL.

I worked a 36 hour shift straight through and i ate so far...

m1- turkey, egg, cheese on a WW bagel
m2- roughly 8oz roasted lam (w/ gravey) 1 cup colliflower (sp?)
m3- 1 buffalo wing, large cup of coffee I know not a meal but its what i ate before heading home back at base so i counted it.


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

damm good thing that u are going into a different hunting season, with food intake like that u arent going to be able to draw your bow back


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL yea its gun season soon so I wont have to draw anything just pull the trigger LMAO!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2007)

that chicken wrap sounds yummy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2007)

it was awsome LOL!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Bolt! long time, no type.  good to see you still here


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2007)

holy shit boiler how the hell are ya??? haven't heard from you in ages!

hows things been man?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 11, 2007)

Well went out saturday night for a late birthday get together with some people from work.  We all had dinner together and a few drinks (OK alot of drinks!) then me and my partner from work went into NYC and hit up coyote ugly and scruffy duffys 2 famous bar/pubs.  I had a friggin blast!  Got home around 6am to the sun coming up and crashed at his place.  

We got pretty hammered, first time I've drank in almost a year considering I didn't really drink at the firemans convention so I went out and blew off some steam.  Saturday night was much needed considering all the shit that has gone south in the past month with so many chanes and eveything.  So relaxed all day and didn't do a damn thing also needed with working so much.  So tomorrow will be a fresh day back to the diet and back to my normal schedual!

But first thing I have to do is find my phone...lost it when I went hunting saturday morning and if I dont find it I'm screwed!!!!!!  I wont ever be able to replace those numbers!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2007)

found the phone LOL thank god!!!


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank goodness you found your phone!!!    Those coyote ugly bars are pretty darn fun, aren't they???


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2007)

hiya DB!!  have you ever made chicken/turkey jerky??  do I have to cook it first?? I am worried about the salmonella....what do you think?


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey B - I don't think you would have to cook it... I mean making it in the over/dehydrater  cooks it, doesn't it????  

That's the only way I've made it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2007)

katt yea it was pretty fun ihad a BLAST!

b i dont think you need to cook it first you should be OK no worries.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2007)

Had a decent workout last night I was actually pretty happy with it.

Inchline Bench *4 sets
Low Cable Fly *3 sets
Pushups to failure *2 sets

BB Curls *3 sets
Reverse BB Curl SS w/ Hammer Curl *2 sets

CG Bench Press *3 sets
Kickbacks *2 sets

All the weights went up which was good and I'm starting to adjust to this jerky cable system w/ the bowflex.  

Only problem I'm having is my partner...he says lets workout lets workout I want you to teach me.  But he doesn't listen to anything I say and has this big macho thing like I can do all your weights.  He is gonna hurt himself really bad I can see it already.  Plus he doesn't want to sweat or keep a decent pace up so he is always stopping and when he stops its ussually for a cigarette.  And all I hear is all I need are brunches and a bigger chest/arms.  Oh my god its killing me!  You want abs stop eating shit you anta bigger chest/arms go to staten island with the rest of the italian club poppers!


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

db, did you get up on the bars and dance then leave  your underware for them to hang up?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> db, did you get up on the bars and dance then leave  your underware for them to hang up?



HELLLLL NOOOOOO I just wanted a few drinks LOL.  Unless they were gonna give me a pair of theirs my underwear were staying on!


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Brunches????   Brunches are just as good as death!!!   

Face it D,,, he's an upper body man.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2007)

shat up you! meant to say crunches!

and I can't help it if I'm all back/legs...two favorit things to workout he has zero interest in.  I'd be happy never working arms again and its all he want to work it drives me crazy LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2007)

im like 10 years late but i finally set up a myspace lol

MySpace.com - Tom - 22 - Male - Brick, New Jersey - www.myspace.com/9207307


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Brunches????   Brunches are just as good as death!!!
> .....



Brunches?  Did someone say brunches?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2007)

MMMmmm .....Brunch!!


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

I just sent you a friend request


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2007)

i replied kat!

worked out yesterday!!

back delts...

Pulldown *4 sets
BB Row *3 sets
DB Row *3 sets
Standing BB Milt Press *3 sets
DB Side Laterals *2 sets

I stayed up 48 hours straight so I was a litte run down and kept the volume low but it was a good workout.  Also did an hour of lacross in the bay with my partner and built up one hell of a sweat LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2007)

man work sux lol...i want to go home already my god!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2007)

Went hunting for youth day again this year but my lil buddy never took a shot.  I put him on a ton of deer shit I was evem surprised at how many LOL but he wasn't comfortable with the shots.  No problem by me he did great!

And as if I'm not schedualed for enough overtime I just picked up ANOTHER 12 hour OT shift...man I must be NUTS!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2007)

Well after my shift i decided to work out for shits and giggles.  Did back/delts again.

Pulldown *4 sets (worked up to 200lbs)
BB Row *4 sets
DB Row *4 sets
Standing BB Milt Press *3 sets + one triple dropset
DB Side Lateral *3 sets + one double drop set

I felt awsome really got a great workout tonight and my back was PUMPED!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 18, 2007)

pretty good for a shits and giggles workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 19, 2007)

yea well im feelin it today!!!

off to do chest/bi's/tri's!!


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

looks like you should work out just for shits and giggles all the time.

at least you got some good memories of hunting with the little guy. that is cool, i think i only have about 4 days of hunting left that i can get out on. but 2 of them will be with my daughter.  thats always fun.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2007)

heya man be sure to enjoy those days!!!!

worked out again last night

Inc Bench
Inc Fly
Pushups
BB Curl
DB Curl
CG Bench
Kickback SS w/ Skull Crusher


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 21, 2007)

yo dude what up! ahah i havent been posting at all wow since like sept. but ne ways hows life


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 22, 2007)

wantitbad whats happenin bro long time no hear!  things are gettin better LOL.

Happy thanksgiving all!

well no workouts past 2 days screwed my shoulder again.  had a 550lb patient and got no lift assist and royaly jacked my shoulder so I'm resting it for the rest of the week and into the weekend I'll see how it feels monday.

Didn't get to enjoy the holiday ended up working a triple and I'm run down LOL I need a vacation!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 23, 2007)

I missed a deer today with the rifle it was running mach 3 at about 100 yards popped off 5 shots.......missed every one


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2007)

Heya all just checkin in...havent worked out been to busy at work.  Been gettin beat up!!  No sleep shit load of work really gettin run down!

Mentally gettin beat up too been really depressed lately...like really bad.  Hard to grasp the whole reality of everything right now and I just want to curl up in a ball and die.  I dont really know what to do anymore and its to the point where I casn enjoy anything anymore b/c all I do is sit there and think about whats happened.  This shit fucking blows!


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> I missed a deer today with the rifle it was running mach 3 at about 100 yards popped off 5 shots.......missed every one




Its never good to take a running shot


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya all just checkin in...havent worked out been to busy at work.  Been gettin beat up!!  No sleep shit load of work really gettin run down!
> 
> Mentally gettin beat up too been really depressed lately...like really bad.  Hard to grasp the whole reality of everything right now and I just want to curl up in a ball and die.  I dont really know what to do anymore and its to the point where I casn enjoy anything anymore b/c all I do is sit there and think about whats happened.  This shit fucking blows!



Ok Dead - time to get it together!!    Not working out, lack of sleep, the stuff you've been through lately.... and you wonder why you're depressed??

It all happens for a reason,,  if you need a vaca,,, you can head West and get some snowboarding in, that'll clear your mind     Nothing like going down a hill at break-neck speed and at that point of losing control  

That's the way I do it anyway..


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2007)

take it one day at a time..that is all you can do to keep your sanity...you will have your good days and your bad days, but you just have to live for the moment  keep your head up....and we are here when you need us!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 6, 2007)

wtf i posted like a bunch og things and sent a few PMs and nothinghas registered something happen to the site the past 2 weeks?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> wtf i posted like a bunch og things and sent a few PMs and nothinghas registered something happen to the site the past 2 weeks?



yeah, last week we lost 2 days worth of data.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2007)

how are things DB???


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> yeah, last week we lost 2 days worth of data.



well now that would explain it LOL thanks bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> how are things DB???



Hectic been real busy lately!  Took 4 days and went to hunting camp to get aweay (mymini vacation) just needed to spend some time with my friends family and mother nature.  Spend every waking moment I could in the woods and shot 5 deer all does.

Was at camp sat, sun, mon, tues and working 16 hours shift wens, thur, friday, hunting sat, winterizing the boat/butchering buddies deer sunday.  Haven't gotten much sleep but I'm truckin like a champ LOL.  Also found time to bucher 5 deer from wensday to now with my fathers help.

No workouts all this week just no time but next week I will try to get right back into it.  Shoulder is still giving me alot of problems.  But I will work it out like I always do and find away to work around it.

Also working on getting a seond job closer to home for some extra cash.  I'll be pulling anywhere from 60-72 schedualed hours a week if things workout plus any overtime I can pick up.  Hunting season is over in 2 months so its time to bust my ass for a few months to pay some bills off!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2007)

still havin shoulder prolems...


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2007)

Final count-

Bow- 2 does 1 buck

Rifle- 1 doe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> had a 550lb patient


dude...u go to a fat farm or something? Always sems u are taking HUGE people out...
Hope you are doing better!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2007)

Rissole said:


> still havin shoulder prolems...



heya riss long time no see!  yea still have the same fucking problems!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Final count-
> 
> Bow- 2 does 1 buck
> 
> Rifle- 1 doe



grats bud!

i got bow - 1 buck shotgun - 3 doe got the winter bow season coming arund though looking for 2 more deer with the bow and ill be happy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> dude...u go to a fat farm or something? Always sems u are taking HUGE people out...
> Hope you are doing better!


yea we had another one monday night go up to the 2nd floor i damn near passed out!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2007)

Heya all sorry been absent around here been really busy at work and just ALOT of shit has happened.  Had a great gun season had some shitty days following and now work has just been miserable with this weather.  mentally I'm much better things are getting easier.

Haven't worked out since the took all our equipment away at work bc they found out we took our uniform shirts off to workout.  Fucking retarded if you ask me but thats what ya get when all your bosses are fags...they would rather have some sweaty dudes around em then clean ones.  But I'm still eating really good and have been losing weight I can see changes but haven't weighted myself.

Had a real bad night at work kinda messed with my head.  I was at the food mart getting a drink when my partner and I saw a young couple 20 years old just getting home from the bar smiling having a great time.  As I walked back to my rig I walked passed em and said had a small conversation with em and introdfuced ourselves and what not and told them to drive safe the roads were really bad.

Well an hour later we get called out for a car crash and sure enough the girl dropped her boyfriend off and totaled her car and got pretty beat up.  I saw a decapitation this week, a suicide, and a ton of car accidents and none of them bothered me but this one bothered me.  I never see the patients before the accident but this one I knew not one hour in the past they were happy as could be without a care in the world.  Now this poor gilr (yes she had been drinking) was really beat up, once we got her packaged and rushed to the hospital the cops showed and said she would be getting arrested for DUI and now her record is shot!  In less then an hour her whole life has been flipped upside down and destroyed.  It was just hard to see reality at its finest and we take for granted everything we have and we do stupid shit thinking it will never happen to us.  Well I saw this girls life change before my eyes in one night she went from being ont opof the world to nearly dieing and her life ruined.  Its a real eye opener and makes ya think ya know?  This one hit in the heart and sorta shook me up a bit when i saw who it was...almost like getting a call to your own house.  Its hard to deal with.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey DB!
I can't imagine having to respond to something on a 'personal' level.
Hope this doens't sound harsh, but this was a lesson to her. You have to fall down in order to learn how to get back up.
If she's a smart girl...she'll learn from this and not do it again.
She may be in pain...and now have to pay some heavy fines...but she's alive to do it. And thankfully, YOU were there to help her on the way to recovery.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

Heya all whats shakin?!?!?!

Been workin my ass off but trying to get a new job!  Going to start looking at some local gyms in my area.  Still shedding some LBs but nothing crazy.  Prety much as far as I can go without any cardio or anything.

How was everyones holiday season?  I worked every single holiday this year so far.


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

Heya there buddy!   Lots of changes ???  


glad you're back.... well, almost back


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

im gettin there hun...little by little.  movin on movin on now just gotta get the gym back into the picture!


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

db, good to have u back u ol'deer slayer. hope all is well and the new years is going great for u.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

glad to see ya DB...I was worried about ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

glad to see im welcomed back with open arms!  im still hunting every chance i get i need some more venison for my charity dinner i host every year!  man its alot of work and we are estimating 400 people this year with all proceeds going to juvenial diabetes.  but february 29th its over and i will be back to my old anal self of ass whoopin in the gym!!!

here is the new routine i will be doing once im back.  its more of a recomp general endurance routine and i may get away from serious weight lifting due to all my injuries so i am incorporating more circuit work then anything.

Day 1:Weights
Chest/Bi/Tri/Traps
*BB/Db Bench Press x3
*Cable X Over x2
*BB/DB Curl Curl x2
*Preacher/Conc Curl x2
*Pushdown x2
*Kickback/French Press x2
*DB/BB Shrugs x3

Day 2:Circuit/Core
Prisoner Squats
Hip Raises
Hindu Pushups
Crunches
Body Rows
Leg Lifts
Farmers Walk


Day 3: Weights
Back/Legs/Delts
*Squats x3
*LLC/DB SLDL x2
*Deadlifts x3
*BB/DB Row x3
*Pulldown/HS Row x2
*DB/BB Milt Press x3
*Rear Delts x2
*Medial Delts x2

Day 4: Circuit/Core
Prisoner Squats
Hip Raises
Hindu Pushups
Crunches
Body Rows
Leg Lifts
Farmers Walk

Cardio will be done on every day...

Let me know what ya'll think!!  Its a work in progress but I think it will do me good.  Off to everyones journals!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish I had a normal schedual so I could post my diet but its hard to LOL.
These meals stretch from wensday morning to friday night.

m1-1 bowl raisin brand crunch 1 bannana
m2-3 stuffed cabbage w/ brown rice and lean beef
m3-handfull pretzles
m4-half backed potato, 6oz steak, veggies
m4-4oz steak salad
m5-handfull wheat thins
m6-steamed chx broc w/ white rice small wonton soup (5 wontons)
m7-handfull wheat thins
m8-smoked ham on WW bread w/ swiss small cup milk
m9-1 serving sugarfree jello
m10-chx breast w/ rice salad

Thats everything i have eaten (about to start meal 10) in the past 3 days.  I pulled a 36 hour shift so i had to eat some stuff at work b/c i forgot to bring my food.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2008)

ok guys one more week of hunting and back to the gym i go!!!

also will have to cut out one circuit b/c i am picking up a second job so iw ont eb able toc ommute home to workout.  so im going to be going to a gym closer to my job and shower there inbetween shifts and what not.  But I can only do it 3x week.  better then nothing!


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Yup - 3X is better than 0X.... 

mmmmmm... I really like wheat thins... the super big ones..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

with cheese spread on them...er...wait...did I say that out loud?


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

oooooooo,,, squeezy cheese......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah...it aint easy...being cheesy....
crap...now I'm hungry...and gonna be a LONG time before I get home...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2008)

Heya ya'll I got switched to a day shift today so I can't get to the gym to pay but wensday will be my first day back in.

I just wanted let ya'll know my father and I will be begining the process of opening up a health concious resturaunt in my area.  I think it will really take off.  Gonna gear towards all health concious aspects of living whole grains lean proteins EFA's etc etc the whole nine a nice vegitarian section and packed full of flavor!  I think with my fathers culinary background and myself aswell as a few others interest in nutrition we can put together a decent place!

I was wondering if anyone has ever been to anything of that such before and if you could desribe the place, menu, atmosphere, and you opinion of the establishment!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

good luck!
I would look for a location REL close to a major gym...high traffic area. Would u serve breaky, lunch or dinner? wihich?


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya ya'll I got switched to a day shift today so I can't get to the gym to pay but wensday will be my first day back in.
> 
> I just wanted let ya'll know my father and I will be begining the process of opening up a health concious resturaunt in my area.  I think it will really take off.  Gonna gear towards all health concious aspects of living whole grains lean proteins EFA's etc etc the whole nine a nice vegitarian section and packed full of flavor!  I think with my fathers culinary background and myself aswell as a few others interest in nutrition we can put together a decent place!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ever been to anything of that such before and if you could desribe the place, menu, atmosphere, and you opinion of the establishment!



We have a "natural" cafe here... I like it, but it's not really toward the "gym health concious"... it's really granolaish and more "natural" foods..   I think what your dad is doing is a GREAT idea and don't know why more people haven't done it!   

If we had something like that here, where a person could go in without spending a ton of time figuring out the calorie content and breakdown.. heck,,, I'd be there all the time


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

and since we dont have a place like that here, we just get pizza and dairy queen blizzards all the time. great way to bulk


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2008)

I mentioned this in my journal a couple weeks back....every town should have a decent, healthy restaurant in my opinion


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2008)

We will probably go with lunch/dinner and I will make sure the macro breakdown of the meal is on the menu for ya!


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

will you deliver?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2008)

the other half said:


> will you deliver?


 
.....to tennessee???


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2008)

nice.. just know for a restraunt it usully takes 6-12 months to start turnin profit.  so just make sure you have the avail capital/credit to do this.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nice.. just know for a restraunt it usully takes 6-12 months to start turnin profit.  so just make sure you have the avail capital/credit to do this.



yea im familiar with the buisness...just sold the family resturaunt we started 22 years ago.  My ol man has been retired now for 3 months and is going insane LOL.  we def know the ins and outs of owning a buisness LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll go one step better then delivering...I'll go to your house and cater a private meal for ya


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> I'll go one step better then delivering...I'll go to your house and cater a private meal for ya




YAY!!!     

Call me so we can set up a date.... lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2008)

I do have a wedding Oct. 25th...don't make me hold you to that offer!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2008)

Heya Bolt....did I read that right?  Opening a diner?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Heya Bolt....did I read that right?  Opening a diner?



Negative sir its a resturaunt...little more upscale then a diner heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2008)

Well fuck wouldn't you know it I go to renew my membership at the gym and it fuckin closed down.  What a crock of horse shit!

Now I need to find a new gym in the area!


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Well fuck wouldn't you know it I go to renew my membership at the gym and it fuckin closed down.  What a crock of horse shit!
> 
> Now I need to find a new gym in the area!




What the hell???


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Well fuck wouldn't you know it I go to renew my membership at the gym and it fuckin closed down.  What a crock of horse shit!
> 
> Now I need to find a new gym in the area!



That's pretty fucked up.  I'm betting that you have no recourse.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2008)

Well made a few phone calls to find out what happened.  The owner relocated the gym a few blocks away as a temp gym for the next few months.  

He as well as 2 other partners are currently opening up a new Golds Gym all BRAND SPANKIN NEW 40,000 sq feet with everything you could imagine a few miles away.  It wont be open till june but I am going to go to the temp location tonight to see if my membership is still in the system so i can renew.

I was lookin forward to workin out today LOL...but looks like it will have to wait till after my 36 hour shift tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

Let me know when you get the place open.  I'm planning to try to get to NYC for another Yankees game this summer.  It'd be great to swing over and try the place!


----------



## the other half (Jan 31, 2008)

36 hour shift and then go and work out. your nuts!!!! how long do you sleep for after that, or do you get down time to sleep while on shift?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Let me know when you get the place open.  I'm planning to try to get to NYC for another Yankees game this summer.  It'd be great to swing over and try the place!



Its still in the planning phase and what not...not sure when it will be fully up and running if we open it at all.  If we open the place you come down and have dinner on me...if not your always welcome at my house sir!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> 36 hour shift and then go and work out. your nuts!!!! how long do you sleep for after that, or do you get down time to sleep while on shift?



Eh its just another day in the office!  No sleep stay up straight through normally.  A little coffee and I'm on my way!  As for sleeping after max 5 hours.  Anything over 3 hours for me is rare.  I can't sleep full nights I just take extended naps.  My brain is trained with this job to sleep light and not sleep much.  Every now and again though my body shuts down and I zonk out for 8-10 hours to recharge for the week.  On average I sleep 1/3 of hat a normal person would.

and I always wonder why I'm injured...physically demanding job, crazy stress levels, no sleep...yea sounds like a bad brew to me LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2008)

Well never went to look for the gym ended up working 45 hours straight with no sleep and the last 9 which iw asn't suppose to be there we got HUMPED!  We were non stop and thats when the tiredness kicked in and I still had a 2 hour ride home b/c of the rain.  I opted to bail on finding the gym.

Monday i work a 24 so I will go try to find it sometime then and renew my membership.  Went and got a new bag and packed all my shit up so now I will just need to grab my bag in order to go to the gym...no excuses!


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

when i worked graveyard shift, i would only sleep 2 or 3 hours at a time twice a day. that about kills you later. now i fall asleep and if i wake up then i cant get back to sleep for a couple of hours. its getting better though.

good luck finding a gym. send pics of you new bag, i just dying to see it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> send pics of you new bag, i just dying to see it.




Tomorrow afternoon I'll be on the hunt for a new gym!  And yes I have my bag all packed


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2008)

FINALLY A WORKOUT!!!

Well went to several gyms before I settled on the only one with a shower.  Its an OK gym but man was it PACKED!  Just went light and trying to learen the new place.  Today I explored the free weight section.  

All rubber weights...nothing under 15lbs which sux so no shoulder thereapy today.  I'll find something though.  Sure feels strange working out in a new gym with all new faces.  EWveryone was staring at me like who the fuck is this guy.  I could care less though I keep my mouth shut and do what I have to do.  Not much room for free bar moves like squats and deadlifts which blows ass but tomorrow morning im gonna try and get in there for some cardio and explore a little more.

1st workout in 3 months:

10 walk/warmup

Db Bench 50s*12*2
DB Row 60s*15*2
Pushdowns 50*15*2
BB Curls 50*10*2
DB Milt Press 30s*12*2
DB Side Laterals 15s*15*2

10m jog @ 65%MHR

I couldn't find any leg stuff I'm guessing it is where the rest of the machines are so no legs.  I'll try to find it next time.  The gym is weird they have some machines/cables and all free weights in one room then the other room is machines/cables.  Strange setup but they have a TON of cardio gear which is good b/c its what I need.  They also have a theatre cardio room where they play movies and stuff in a dark cardio room.  And all cardio gear has a built in TV.

Thats all I had time to explore today had to shower real fast and get to work (where im at now  )

I'm not gonna complain about the weights b/c I purposly went extra light and I plan on doing that for a week or two just to get into the swing of things.  Dont think I will be able to do my circuit work here there is just no room but I'm gonna try and find a dead time in the gym and maybe fit it in there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh and there must not be a "no slamming weights" rule b/c these assholes were slamming them fuckiong rubber DBs all over the place.  That shit is annoying if you can't handle the weight be a man and drop down or ask for a fucking spotter you homos!

Sorry first day back and I already have to vent!


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

nice to see you're finally back at it.. 

About the guys slamming the weights.. we have those too.  It could be 20 lb db's or 50 lb's and at the end of their sets they just let them fall to the ground..... tards...   You want to go over and choke their little necks sometimes...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2008)

tnx sweety!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

I feel your pain, Bolt.  Starting at the new gym this week.  Lifting tomorrow.  At least it's the Y that I've gone to before, so I know what to expect, but still...


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

if you want to make friends, just go in and take up 3 machines and a couple of sets of db all at one time. you will have all sorts of people helping you learn the ropes of the new gym. and maybe they have rubber weights so that people dont put holes in the walls(we wont mention any names)


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

forget putting holes in the walls...half our dumbells have chunks taken out of them...making you wonder if they are "even" or the right amount at all!!   at our gym half the shit is falling apart from neglect or people not taking care of stuff...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2008)

heya whats happening ya'll!

Yea we have rubber weights but the floors dont have the rubber mats so it doesn't help one bit.

I need to get fitted for new uniforms today (lost alot of weight the last 9 months) so after that i'll hit the gym then off to work.  

That means i wont get in until its swamped again but tomorrow I should be able to get in before the rush gets there and really check it all out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2008)

Also weighted myself...I'm at 176lbs.  Thats after a carb up for the past week and a half so I'm guessing I would have been right around 172-173 prior to that.  That means since I've stopped going to the gym I'm down nearly 20lbs.  Fat and muscle yes but hey no biggy.  I'll get it back.  

Gonna try to get some pics taken we'll see when someone has a chance to take some.  Right now my goal is recomp...just get back into the swing of things and get use to it all again.  After those few weeks it will be try to lean out as much as possible then a very very clean bulk.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh man I dont miss working legs!!!  I have a 36 hour shift ahead of me and I'm not going to enjoy carrying patients up and down steps LOL.

Squats
135*20*4

Deadlifts
185*10*4

Abz *100 reps

Cardio 25 min walk on treadmill


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh and I really dislike this gym...there is no respect shit laying all over and a ton of people.  I need to look else where.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2008)

....maybe you wont have to tote any 400lbers up any stairs today....here's hoping!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Oh and I really dislike this gym...there is no respect shit laying all over and a ton of people.  I need to look else where.



Did you ever wonder why people who treat their gym that way even joined in the first place?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Did you ever wonder why people who treat their gym that way even joined in the first place?



Yea its fucking retarded...its to the ppint Id rather use all machines it annoys me so damn much!



b_reed23 said:


> ....maybe you wont have to tote any 400lbers up any stairs today....here's hoping!!!



got lucky only had to carry a little 90lb lady out for a broken ankle...all light lifting last night LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2008)

Had a big fiasco at work today couple trucks died couple people died man it was miserable.  I only got an hour off to shower and workout so I just opted for cardio.

30 minutes intervals 3min run (90%MHR) 2 min walk(66%MHR) 
stretching and back to work LOL.

Felt good to hit the treadmill again stride didn't stray to far I'm still in line just need to get use to it again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry to hear about your bad night DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2008)

6 more hours n its all over lol

oh yea n my legs are revolting LOL sore as shit!


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess after a while you get used to people dying??  I would really have a hard time with that one.

Hopefully your doms won't last too long... that first leg workout is a killer!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2008)

katt said:


> I guess after a while you get used to people dying??  I would really have a hard time with that one.
> 
> Hopefully your doms won't last too long... that first leg workout is a killer!



People think we are all heartless bastards who dont care...in a way yes but we have to be.  We dont want to be that way but if we get attached to every patient we will never do our job properly.  When emotion gets mixed in you lose sight of what needs to get done...you will never help anybody whe n your like that.  You need to keep a kewl collected mind and if you are all frantic and trying to be superman you wont do anyone any good and will only hurt yourself in the end.  

Though we seem like assholes alot LOL we didn't ask to be like that the job makes yout hat way.  It sucks I know!

As for the DOMS. . . . SOB . . . . my legs were killin me all weekend!!!  I opted to get some RR this weekend and not do a damn thing.  Just slept the whole weekend away so far.  Man I hope my legs are good to go for tomorrows workout.

My diet has been REALLY good lately and I'm proud of that!  My metabolism has been kicked into overdrive and I am hungry all day long.  Every time someone see's me I am eating something LOL.  every 2 hours on the dot I start to hear my stomach rumble LOL


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2008)

It's a tough gig, and I can see how it would change you.  We all appreciate the work you do!

Well done on the diet.  That's the toughest part.  Enjoy the rest!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Py nice to hear some people appreciate it LOL.

Today I splurged with breakfast a bit...I was starving so I added a few more cals.

3 whole eggs, 1 slice cheese, 2oz venison, 3oz chx breast, 1 packet low sugar oatmeal (24 carbs)...total meal I'll put it right around 35 carbs.  Thats the extent of my cheat breakfast LOL


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

venison, you are a ruthless bastard. you killer you. you have no emotions or feelings.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

That's not true.  He does have emotions and feelings.  For instance...

"I _love_ eating this venison!"

and 

"That venison made me _feel_ full!"


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

amen to the vension comment Py!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2008)

LMAO you guys are tooooo much!

Does it make it worse I ate so much venison that night i damn near yaked!   MMMmMMmMmm backstraps baby!!!

Had a good workout today did back/tri's.  Felt nice to hit the muscles a bit sure I'm gonnabe sore but it was worth it.

Deadlifts
135*15
185*10
205*8
225*6

DB Row
2*60s*12

CG Pulldown
85*15
140*8

Stuff Arm Pulldown
50*10*2

Skull Crusher
50*15*2

Rope Pushdown
50*8*2

Cardio 20 minutes intervals 2min run (90%MHR) 2min walk (65%MHR)

Stretching

I guess with all the lifting and moving of stretchers at work my deadlifts have held up somewhat.  My back or grip never once gave out it was actually my legs.  I only use to do rack deads b/c of my knee problem but thats not an option here so off the ground is all I can do.  Surprised the back and grip were so solid the entire time.  I honestly felt like I could have pulled atleast 315*1.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2008)

That reminds me, I still have some ground venison in the freezer.  Might be chili time...


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice deadlifts!  

Backstraps?  mmmmmmmm.... I think we still have some elk backstraps in the freezer..


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> venison, you are a ruthless bastard. you killer you. you have no emotions or feelings.



sorry about that comment. but you know, its that time of the year and listening to all politicians, and such, well it just got the best of me.
i mean really, do we really need to have firearms and hunting seasons.
just let the poor little critters live in peace.

*TILL SEPTEMBER HAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2008)

yes...but UNTIL September we have turkey, duck, squirrel, fishing and rabbit season   

it's like a year long "protein season" isn't it???


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2008)

You guys are toooo much LOL

Yea I have turkey season coming up but also fishing season and I do competative archery in the spring/summer!  I have 3 big tournys out of state this year cant wait!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2008)

Had a good workout today...mainly b/c the gym was pretty much empty the the pit (as I like to call it) had like 2 people in it the rest were by the mchines.

Delts/Traps:

DB Military Press
40s*10
50s*8
45s*8

Side Laterals
15s*15
20s*15
25s*12
30s*10

Rear Delt Fly
25s*20
30s*15*2

Front Lateral
20s*12
25s*10
30s*9

DB Shrug
50s*25
70s*13
80s*7 drop 40s*6

30 minutes interval treadmill 2 min run (85% MHR) 2 min walk (60% MHR)

Abs Leg Lift SS w/ Cable Crunches

All in all a decent workout still learning the weights and probably will be for the next few weeks just until I'm comfortable with everything again.

I would still like to lose another 10-15lbs before my vacation which i just booked in may to florida.  Going with a few friends to get away and hit up the beach for a few days and get together with my best friend who moved there back in august so it should be a good time!  Plus its right around spring break time


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2008)

Ahahahahahah just found something amusing.  

Broke up with my ex a while ago and what not and she said nothing but you can trust me nothing is going on yada yada yada.

Found out some real dirt that shows what type of person she was...this whole time I'm thinking I'm the bad guy and what not.  Naaaaaa she gets what she deserves.  Low down dirty bitch.  HAHAHA it makes me sooo happy and I hope she realizes the grass is never greener on the otherside...just a different fertilizer but down to the roots only one is the right one.

w00t can't wait for spring break 2008 in florida!!!  this soooo makes everything better and I'm gonna enjoy my summer that much more now!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

gotta love karma


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought ya'll had already broke up.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2008)

yea we've been broken up...just found out some news of when we were still together how she was messin around.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2008)

Well the deer season has officially ended today...spent the last day in the woods.  No deer seen kicked a bunch on the walk in.  I drilled a bunny with the recurve but that was it.


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2008)

A bunny?   poor little thing.....   lol

Spring break in Florida... wow, how awesome will that be.  We just had a friend move that way as well..


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

so r u gonna have bunny stew for dinner? how far away was he?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2008)

katt said:


> A bunny?   poor little thing.....   lol
> 
> Spring break in Florida... wow, how awesome will that be.  We just had a friend move that way as well..



LOL he had it comin to him makin all that noise on the the ice LOL.

Yea I can't wait for break...its gonne be phenominal.  I haven't been on a vacation in like 4 years...most b/c all my ex ever did was nag that we have to go on one and I never had time or the $$ but now that i dont waste any $$ on her i have some extra cash to go away with some friends and have some fun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> so r u gonna have bunny stew for dinner? how far away was he?



I ended up just giving it to my buddy...he was more excited with it heh.

Well I was sitting on the ground when he walked by me at about 3 yards and when I got to full draw with my recurve he bolted like a SOB 16 yards later he stopped and my 575g cedar arrow tipped w/ a 165g snuffer went barreling down and nailed em.  19 yard shot on a tiny target I was proud LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2008)

Well after a long week of work i went hunting yesterday (see above for story LOL) then went out to one of the biggests sportsmens dinner in NJ....its a fundraiser for the organizations.  I go every year with a great group of guys/gals and we have a blast.  

Been doing really good on the diet I'm down to 173.8 now thats another 2lbs lost so i figured fuck it I'm having a few beers.  My food consumption was great all day so i treated myself to some drinks kicked back and relaxed the night away.  Well 11 beers later no buzz I figured matters well stop trying to get drunk b/c apparently its not happening LOL.

Went home and zonked out after a long ass day...got some much needed sleep now its off to do hows work and what not.  

Gym tomorrow before work...back/tri's again.  I'm real hesitent on doing legs being that just running keeps them pretty sore. But its now been 2 weeks I've done 20-30 minutes treadmill everyday since I've been back so I think this coming week I will try some really light leg work at the end of ther weeks  I dont hurt myself at work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2008)

gotta work them leg muscles!!


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

ok DB - 11 beers and no buzz.?????     I guess it just wasn't meant to be.. lol.


----------



## Big G (Feb 18, 2008)

I know what you mean about working legs along with all the running. I've been cutting for the past few weeks but have maintained 2x weekly Full-Body workouts (incl. two leg exercises, both days). It's been hard on my feet and knees. I've had to row more than I intended due to my knees being so shot. The last time I did split squats I was honestly worried.. felt like my knees would just snap. Cardio can be hard on the joints, no doubt. I skipped d*r*eadlifts (Oops - Freudian slip) last week for that very reason.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2008)

Big G said:


> I know what you mean about working legs along with all the running. I've been cutting for the past few weeks but have maintained 2x weekly Full-Body workouts (incl. two leg exercises, both days). It's been hard on my feet and knees. I've had to row more than I intended due to my knees being so shot. The last time I did split squats I was honestly worried.. felt like my knees would just snap. Cardio can be hard on the joints, no doubt. I skipped d*r*eadlifts (Oops - Freudian slip) last week for that very reason.



Well I need deadlifts in my workout thats my main move at work. And I wish I had a job I could afford to be sore and stiff all day b/c then I could care less.  But in my line of work not only do I put the patient at risk I also run the risk of injuring my partner on the job and that just aint right.  In due time I will take it slow and they will get back to being able to train regularly  again.

Hope your legs hang in there bud I'm putting my leg workout at the end of the week this week so I have the weekend to re-coup....even though I'm gioing hiking sunday for a few miles.  LOL that should be fun.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> gotta work them leg muscles!!



I know LOL its so much easier for women LOL...I'm leaving them till thursday this week...gonna put em in with delts for a few sets.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2008)

katt said:


> ok DB - 11 beers and no buzz.?????     I guess it just wasn't meant to be.. lol.



Yea I really dont know what happened LOL.  I mean yea past few months I've drank some ( some nights ALOT) but it sorta pissed me off b/c I didn't have to drive LOL.

Oh well next weekend is another chance to have at it as long as my diet is good all week heh.  Gotta get ready for spring break can't be that 2 beer queer ya know.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2008)

Well next 2 weeks are going to be ruff I have my charity dinner of 400 people and its just me and my father working the kitchen.  We have 9 more deer to butcher for a total of 26 deer butcher and processed this year.  Then its grinding cutting marinading cooking cleaning blah blah blah.  Every spare chance I get these next 2 weeks i'll be in the kitchen!  I may not get on here much but I will still get a few days in the gym while I'm up north with my ol man but they will be short and intense to maximize the time I get in the kitchen.

No sleep for 2 weeks starts now! 

Oh and PS to my Ex


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like a busy time.  Enjoy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2008)

Had a decent workout today...nothing crazy.

Back/Tri's:
Deadlift
135*10
185*8
205*4
225*2
255*1
275*1

BB Row
95*10
2*135*10

DB Row
60s*8
75s*8

Stiff Arm Pulldown
2*50*10

CG Seated Cable Row
80*15
140*8
180*4 drop 80*7

BB Skull Crusher
50*12
2*60*10

Vbar Pushdown
2*50*12

Abs
SS leg lifts w/ cable crunces *3

Cardio
2 min warmup
22 min interval 2min run (80%-85%MHR) 2 min walk (60%MHR)
3 min cool down

Run b/c I was late for work and had to shower LOL.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

Lookin' good DB


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work, Bolt.  I'm sure those around you appreciated the time you took to shower...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 19, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Bolt.  I'm sure those around you appreciated the time you took to shower...



My partner says that every day LOL...when he pisses me off I tell him I'm gonna eat a whole head of cabbage do 2 hours of cardio and not shower before my shift LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 19, 2008)

Had a good workout today...chest felt good but my shoulders didn't appreciate me today so I couldn't hit the chest very hard.  Went light.

Bi's felt awsome and I hit them pretty hard.

Chest/Bi's:
Flat DB Press
40s*12
50s*10
55s*10*2

Inc DB Press
40s*10*3

Flat DB Fly
20s*15
30s*12*2

DB Pullover
50*12
60*10

DB Curl
15s*15
25s*12
35s*10*2

Hammer Curl
25s*15
30s*10
35s*6 drop 20s*8

21's
40
50

Shoulder Therapy
Abs triple circuit x 3 Leg Lift/Cable Crunch/Decline Crunch
24 minutes interval treadmill 2min walk (6%MHR) 2min run (80-85%MHR)


Oh man it feels good to be back!!  Wish I had more time to hit everyones journals...once this dinner is done Iw ill be able to get into your journals more!  But I wish I wasn't so small...once the rest of this body fat is off I really need alot of LBM over the end of summer and all winter.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job, Bolt.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2008)

very nice workout!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

hows the chest feeling today. do a nice wide stretch, arms all the way out.
doesnt that feel good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL chest isn't to bad...but thats b/c i went light.

next week im gonne keep it moderate but then its time to start really pushing it!


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

YouTube - Salt'n Pepper - Push It


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2008)

Katt your crazy LOL!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2008)

Quick workout today and not sure when i'll get in next week got alot of work to do for my dinner but I'm gonna get some time in there i promise!

Delts/Traps:
DB Milt Press
40s*12
50s*10*2

DB Side Lateral
15s*20
20s*12
25s*10
30s*10

DB Rear Delt
30s*15*3

DB Front Raise
20s*16
25s*12
30s*9 drop 15s*7

DB Shrug
40s*20
50s*18
60s*14
70s*12
80s*11

BB Shrug
115*20
155*16

In and out real quick workout.  Nothing crazy just had to hit the muscles.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm so pathetic that I just watched the whole video...  ah...memories


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm so pathetic that I just watched the whole video...  ah...memories



just brings a tear to your eye..... oh, those were the days.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2008)

billie sorry to say that is pathetic LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2008)

man even with not sleeping for days im not tired...wish i was a member of the 24hr gym close by id go blow some steam off rite now!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2008)

Was thinking alot lately about the tattoo I was going to get.  Being i was with the fire dept I was going to get the firemans saint.  Buuuuut being that I left the fire house not sure I want that inked on my body just yet...not until I go back there.

Until then I wanted a tattoo and have been contemplating what to get.  I was going to go with tribal but everyone has that and kept thinking of a bunch of things but have drawn a blank until the other day.  I was thinking of getting my lizard tat on my left shoulder. Here are some pics of what the leopard gecko looks like.  She is very similar I have a few very crappy pics but Iw ill get some quality ones of her now that I setup the new tank for her.































So what do ya'll think of that as a tattoo?  I have a few ideas of where i want it and how its positioned but if I ever find a decent artist I will talk to them and see what their opinion is on the placement.  

Either want it crawling down my left arm from shoulder to elbow with like the tail coming up the neck just slightly

Or on my back left side with on of two positions the head on my anterior delt with the body draping over my shoulder/trap across my back like its resting on my shoulder almost or with the tail over my front shoulder/left neck coming donw my back at an angle and having its head cocked sideways to really emphesize on them knarly eyes they have like in the 4th 5th or 6th picture.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2008)

And I know everyone says a tattoo needs to mean something.  

Well thats when I tried to shy away from garbage stuff that everyone has...ie tribal or dragons or coy fish and all that stuff.  I figured this lizard was given to my when I was in some ruff times and I have changed as a person.  When I broke up with my Ex I had no one yea I had family and ssome friends but I was so distant from them it wasn't even funny.  My brother bought me this lizard for my birthday and I fell in love with her right away.  She is my pride and joy now and I love coming home to her as she runs to the edge of the tank to greet me.  It just marks a period in my life where I have grown so much and moved on with my old foolish ways and have embarked on a path of bettering myself.  Thats why I could see tatto'ing her on my skin and not regreting it down the road.

What do you guys and gals think though?  I can't be walking around and people thinking I'm gay and all for having a lizard on my back LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2008)

i dont want to lose this link its a local guy i want to go checkout...

Chris Adamek Dot Com - Contact


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2008)

...or you could go with a fire salamander, and kind of capture both things.






Or do your pet with flames maybe?

Sounds like a nice idea.  I would give a lot of thought to the size.  Not only will it get pricey fast, but I've always felt a tat is best if it can be easily covered if needed.  Mine is up on my arm so it is covered even by short sleeves.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2008)

Well if I put it on my back as long as i wear a shirt it can be covered.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, but the tail on the neck would be harder to cover.  Just something to think about.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2008)

Yea if I were to do the neck it would be like jsut over my trap and then to the collar bone like at the base of my neck where if I wear a polo shift 100% of it would be covered asnd a T shirt only a smidge would be showing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2008)

Well had a good time this weekend...was very busy!

Saturday night a bunch of my friends and I went out to see that movie Jumper and got a few drinks.  Had a blast and a TON of laughs!  Sunday morning with a nasty hangover  I had the first 3D shoot of the year to practice for my tournaments later in the season.  I shot really well I was pleased!

Also got to BS with the guys on the range for a few hours whom I haven't seen in months!  Then it was all about buisness after that!

Spend 8 hours straight driving for the most part picking up a few hundred pounds of venison and some prizes for my charity dinner.  Then it was home and load a few more hundred pounds into my truck and a whole bunch of crap to bring to the dinning hall!

From there I started making a European mount for a buddy of mine of a coyote.  He shot it this december and we are giving him and his family a speach and a plaque (SP?) at the dinner so this skull is going to be attached to the plaque.  But what normally takes weeks or months to do I am forced to do in one night  been doing it for 6 hours now and am in the final stages of whitening it.  God I need some sleep.

The only reason I have to do it all tonight is b/c tomorrow I leave for work and I'm pulling 6 straight shifts plus cooking and prepping for the dinner in between shifts so I wont be home till friday night.  So EVERYTHING needs to get in order!

As for the gym I was suppose to go tomorrow afternoon before work but being that I'm up so damn late I dont know if I will have time to get in there if i want a few hours of sleep!  I will try to get a few sessions in this week but with this dinner man its going to be tuff! 

Ya know you would think God would make my life a bit easier this week being that all the $$$ goes to charity but no he likes to test me


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2008)

well the skull just came out of the bleaching solution but it needs to dry overnight so looks like ill be adding the glue and assembling it tomorrow...we'll see how long that takes.


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

That's going to be some super fast work for that mount!!   Looks like you have your plate jam packed for the next week, huh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2008)

Yea its a pretty hellish week!  I'm finishing up the mount now.  Its only my father and I for the most part catering a party of 300 by ourselves and then my brother will come sell tickets the day of.  But we have butchered 23 deer, cleaned and vacuumed packed em all.  Now we will gring cut chop mince EVERYTHING all oursdelves cook everything up do all the shopping this week and get everything on the buffet by 6pm friday LOL.

We have also got a ton of prizes donated and all kinds of stuff is going on.  Should be a great night but i can't wait for it to be over I'm POOPED!

AND I had the biggest scare of my life.  I went BLIND for like 15 minutes yesterday.  As I was pouring the peroxide bleaching agent out of the pot I forgot the steam was harmfull and it got all in my eyes (like when you drain pasta) and before I knew it all I saw was white.  It must have ruined my contacts b/c I couldn't even see my hands!  I was freaking out I thought I was blind forever LOL....and the only thing running through my head...its 4am and I can't call 9i11 I am 911.  I make fun of those people that do stupid crap at 4am and now suddenly I'm that stupid guy LOL.


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG - I would have paniced as well!!   Everything is ok now?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Brother Bolt, I say if the tattoo thing is important to you, get it, doesn't matter what other people think!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2008)

Tried my hand at my first ever euro mount.  Wasn't to bad...learned a few things and next time it will be much easier once I get another skull to do.  Had a good time doing it and I will def be trying other animals out.

Can't wait to try a deer next year...I'm going to save a few segments of the spine though so I can add it to the base of the skull.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2008)

katt said:


> OMG - I would have paniced as well!!   Everything is ok now?



Except for my left arm falling off yea all is well


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pic... is that the poor bunny you killed??   

Man, he had big teeth..no wonder you arrowed him


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice pic... is that the poor bunny you killed??
> 
> Man, he had big teeth..no wonder you arrowed him



LOL no thats the coyote that attacked my buddies chickens last spring then ruined a turkey hunt a week later.  When he came in range this past winter my buddy didn't hesitate to pull th trigger!  

Just took a power nap after work off to eat and try and get some gym time in real fast!


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> LOL no thats the coyote that attacked my buddies chickens last spring then ruined a turkey hunt a week later.  When he came in range this past winter my buddy didn't hesitate to pull th trigger!
> 
> Just took a power nap after work off to eat and try and get some gym time in real fast!



Dude I was just joking... lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2008)

katt said:


> Dude I was just joking... lol



You girly girls always take everything so serious


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2008)

Had a good quick workout today...no cardio no time!

Back/Tri's:
Mid shin Deadlift
135*4
205*4
255*2
275*1
295*1
315*1 drop 225*8 drop 135*10

BB Row
3*135*10

CG Pulldown
3*120*10

DB Row
55s*10
65s*9
75s*6

Stiff Arm Pulldown
3*50*10 (i think its actaully 100lbsbut I need to check again)

Skull Crushers
50*15
2*60*10

Pushdowns
3*50*8 (i think this is 100lbs as well)

French Press
40s*15
50*12
60*10

Abs


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> You girly girls always take everything so serious




Well... girly girl this




just a


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

take a few days after this weekend and just sleep, youre making me tired just reading this.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2008)

Katt LMFAO!!! 

theotherhalf...ik hear that alot LOL just think after this dinner I'll be pickingup 2 more jobs LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2008)

you'll sleep when your dead I guess?? You don't rest nearly enough!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> you'll sleep when your dead I guess?? You don't rest nearly enough!



i know i know i know...part of the job and my lifestyle though i guess.  one day i will be able to slow down and get some sleep.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2008)

Had a good workout today...really felt solid!

Chest/Bi's:
DB Bench
50s*8
55s*8
60s*8

Cable X Over
20s*12
2*25s*9

Inc DB Bench
40s*10
45s*9
50s*9

DB Flat Fly
35s*10
40s*8

DB Pullover
50*15
60*10
70*7

DB Curl
20s*20
30s*12
35s*11

Preacher Curl
2*50*10

Hammer Curl
30s*10
35s*9

21s
40lb
50lb

real quick workout!!!  30s RIs at the most just kept my heart rate up and the blood pumping!


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

fucking "21's" i hate them.
you feel like such a puss when you get done. but effective.
good workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2008)

Yea man they are killer but they really change things up.  Im really shredding it up quick now then in a week or so I'll bring the weights up and lower the reps.  

My arms are still pumped and my back is sore as shit!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2008)

no gym today had to cooooooook allllllll dayyyyyy for the dinner.

tomorrow morning is delts/traps/abs real quick then its back into the kitchen.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

Great w/o BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 29, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o BRother Bolt!!!



tnx buddy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 29, 2008)

haven't slept in it seems like a month i was sooo tired today i didn't know wtf I was doing lol.  strength was way way down but i got it done!

Standing BB Milt Press SS DB Milt Press
95*5 -/- 35s*8
75*6 -/- 35s*7
55*6 -/- 35s*7

DB Side Laterals
20s*16
25s*13
30s*11
35s*8
40s*6 drop 15s*17
40s*5 drop 20s*13

DB Rear Delt
30s*12
35s*10
40s*9 drop 20s*8
40s*7 drop 20s*8

DB Front Raise
20s*12
25s*12
30s*10
35s*8
40s*6 drop 20s*13

BB Shrugs
95*20
135*15
185*13
225*12
225*12 drop 185*8 drop 135*7

DB Shrugs
60s*15
70s*12
80s*10
90s*6 drop 65s*9 drop 40s*15

Grip work - free hang for as long as possible *3

Shoulder therapy


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi there sweet thang!  

Nice workout - your traps should have been fried!

oh yeah,,, save a doggie bag for me this weekend


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 29, 2008)

Good lookin w/o Brother Bolt!!! Bet your toast after that one!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 29, 2008)

heya guys thanks!!!!!

well finally the dinner is over!!! official count 378 tickets got 96 raffle items and 33 door prizes.  what a great dinner it was we had enough food for 500 and it all went on without any problems.  man we did fantastic i wish ya'll were there!!

i am exhausted though been up 94 hours straight and haven't slowed down one bit yet...im just dragging right now.  i alsmot fell asleep at the dinner at the very end counting the money.

i need to go get some sleep or im gonna die...plan on hibernating for the weekend and not doing a damn thing my body is shot my mind is wasted away.  need some RR!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2008)

Not so hot of a workout today...wanted to go heavy but I was so lethargic it wasn't even funny.  Haven't gotten any sleep all weekend and went 94 hours with no sleep last week.  Kept gettingnightmares all weekend.  But I got in there and did something.

Back/Tri's:
Rack Deadlift
135*8
185*6
225*4
275*4
305*4
315*2
335*2
355*miss
355*miss
~~i should have been able to pull 355 but I tired myself out with all the other reps.

BB Rows
135*4
165*4
155*6
135*10

DB Rows
70s*8
2*80s*6

CG Pulldown
100*8
140*8
160*4
120*8

Stiff Arm Pulldown
50*10
60*8

CG Bench
95*8
115*8
135*6
155*6

Pushdowns
50*12
65*9
2*75*6

Single Arm Pushdown
2*15*12

DB French Press
50*10
60*8

Cardio 25 minutes interval training 2 minut walk 2 minute run 1 min walk cooldown stretching

No time for abs or shoulder therapy had to be in work an hour early.  But I will be hitting the gym 4x's this week.


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

dont know how you do it, when i go to long without sleep, i get really goofy, and then turn into a raging asshole. i would probably kill someone if i  went 4 days without sleep. 

any ways at least you found your way to the gym, and go some good numbers going.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2008)

oh im no sweet heart believe me...i can be a real dick!

the numbers are still down a bit but little by little they will get back up there.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you need rest....


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I think you need rest....



Me too LOL I got a solid 6 hours last night which was AWSOME!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2008)

Hit the gym for some chest/bi's today...not to bad of a workout.  Little by little I'm getting there!

BB Bench
95*8
135*8
165*6
185*3 drop 135*6

Cable X Over
30s*10
2*30s*8

DB Incline Bench
40s*10
50s*10
55s*8

Flat DB Fly
30s*10
35s*7
40s*5

DB Pullover
55*10
65*10

DB Curl
30s*12
40s*6
35s*8

BB CG Curl
60*12
2*70*10

Hammer Curl
30s*10
2*35s*8

Concentration Curl
20s*8
25s*8

Abs 
weight rope crunch SS leg lifts SS crunches
*25 SS *25 SS *25
*15 SS *15 SS *15
*15 SS *15 SS *15
~~non stop no rest 9 sets back to back

Shoulder Therapy
Cardio 20 minutes 2m intervals run/walk

All in all I was pleased with the workout...my pressing still sucks b/c of the shoulder so chest never gets a "real" pump or hit 100% but whatcha gonna do ya know?

I weighted myself the other day I was 175...that was after a weekend of eating like shit so I'm still steadily dropping weight.  So far I've lost 15lbs another 10 more to go and I should be happy.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest up my Friend, your still doing impressive w/o's without sleep, and that amazes me, be careful though, Best Wishes Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

I second Archy...you really need to be careful, this is how injuries happen!  Congrats on the weight loss though!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2008)

just posted in the diet and nutrition forum about a book im reading called Power Eating.

When ya'll get a chace check it out if you have read the book or are familiar with it I'm curious on everyones views of his concepts.

I described very breifly what his theory is.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Rest up my Friend, your still doing impressive w/o's without sleep, and that amazes me, be careful though, Best Wishes Brother Bolt!!!



Heya bud thanks for popping it!

I'm trying to rest up where ever I can...every little bit helps.  I'm doing good with the workouts and being consistant again little by little I will get there.  I'm not pushing myself 100% and I keep my cals up a bit still b/c I am not eating.  If I were to go on an extremelyu strict diet with this little sleep I know I'd burn out by tomorrow.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I second Archy...you really need to be careful, this is how injuries happen!  Congrats on the weight loss though!!



Heya sweet thang!  TY for the congrats...I'm working on it ever so slowely LOL.

And I know I'm working on the sleep ever so slowely as well.  It seems I sleep better at work on my POS air matress then my expensive as hell delux mattress I have at home.  Its strange!!!!  Oh well hopefully my body will get into the swing of things if not I'm gona have to start snoking a joint every now and again for some rest LOL.  j/k those days are over wish I could take sleeping pills but they dont work either so I'm screwed LMAO!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2008)

just using my journal as a notepad while im at work no worries 

50/30/20 c/p/f
175lbs @ 13c per LB
2275 cals total
1137 carbs = 285
682 protein = 170
455 fats = 50

Or

50/30/20 p/c/f
175lbs @ 13c per LB
2275 cals total
1137 protein = 285
682 carbs = 170
455 fats = 50

Or

40/40/20 p/c/f 
175lbs @ 13c per LB
2275 cals total
910 proteins = 227
910 carbs = 227
455 fats = 50

Or

65/25/10 c/p/f
175lbs @ 13c per LB
2275 total cals
1479 carbs = 370
569 proteins = 142
227 fats = 25

Or

50/25/25 c/p/f
175lbs @ 13c per LB
2275 total cals
1137 carbs = 285
569 proteins = 142
569 fats = 63

Well hell its here out of all the macro break downs which one would ya'll pick and why?


Normally I would go with a high protein mod/low carb mod/low fat diet but im wondering if I play with the macros lower my protein down a bit I can increase my carbs to help fuel me  and still repair muscle...while maintaining the bare minimum protein...and still maintainting my fat intake.  The higher carb count would help me have a more productive workout and be able to have a more energetic workout and do more hypertrophy while still being able to maintain proper rest to recoup.

So let me hear it ya'll.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2008)

If I were to do something like this my meals would look like this...

50/30/20 c/p/f
175lbs @ 13c per LB
2275 cals total
1137 carbs = 285
682 protein = 170
455 fats = 50

m1: 50g carbs 20g prot

workout

m2: 50g carbs (high GI)  40g prot

m3: 50g carbs (high GI)  36g prot 10g fat

m4: 70g carbs 36g prot 15gs fat

m5: 70g carbs 36g prot 15g fat


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm still working on the macros Dead... right now I'm at the 50/30/20 or close to that.. but am wondering that when you're dieting, if your body gets used to it after a while and if you have to change it up...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2008)

katt said:


> I'm still working on the macros Dead... right now I'm at the 50/30/20 or close to that.. but am wondering that when you're dieting, if your body gets used to it after a while and if you have to change it up...



is that 50/30/20 c/p/f?

I think your body does get use to it and you need to mix things up for a bit...


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> is that 50/30/20 c/p/f?
> 
> I think your body does get use to it and you need to mix things up for a bit...



sorry, no - it's p/c/f


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2008)

well today is a rest day from the gym...long night at work so i opted to take today off.  tomorrow is delts/traps and friday is legs.

this whole diet thing is making me think now though.  i really need to finish this book LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

Had a decent workout today...my cals have been up all week sorta needed to recharge with no no sleep. 

Chest/Traps

DB Milt Press
45s*8
50s*8
55s*8
60s*6

DB Side Lateral
25s*10
30s*10
35s*8
40s*5 drop 15s*16

DB Rear Delt
30s*12
35s*11
40s*9

DB Front Raise
25s*10
30s*10
35s*7

BB Shrug

115*20
165*15
185*12
215*10
265*8 drop 215*8 drop 165*8 drop 115*8

DB Shrug
70s*14
80s*12
90s*9 drop 65s*12 drop 40s*9

Shoulder therapy.

No time for abs or cardio had to relieve one of the crew an hour early again and opted for some extra sleep.

One note the extra cals though making me feel stronger have made me look so flat its not even funny.  I look like I gained 15 pounds.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

oh on a side note i miss working out with someone who trains seriously...being stuck in the gym with my hurt shoulder is miserable.  for me to use any weight on certain lifts i need a spotter to help me get it into position (like military presses) and it sux depending on strangers in the gym who dont know WTF they are doing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

yea met up with an old buddy of mine tonight...we have had a couple cups of coffee tonight andha vebeen hanging out side by side for my entire shift.  its a love had relationship though he loves me and i hate him.  
.

.

.

.

.

.

.
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Yea his name is delayed onset muskle soreness   I call him DOMS for short


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2008)

2640 cals
160 p     640
400 c     1600
45 f       400

m1 4oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
workout
m2 2 scoops whey , BCAA's, 2 oat n honey granola bar (40p 60c)
m3 4oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
m4 4oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
m5 1 lite n fit yogurt, 1 apple, 2tbl PB, 1 cottage cheese double (25p 55c 16f)


m1 1 med bannan, 2 scoops whey, 1 cup coffee (40p 30c)
workout
m2 2 scoops whey , BCAA's, 2 oat n honey granola bar (40p 60c)
m3 6oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
m4 6oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
m5 1 lite n fit yogurt, 1 apple, 2tbl PB, 1 cottage cheese double (25p 55c 16f)
++75-100 carbs missing



just finished the book and i dont like the types of food this phd person has you eat...but i am trying to figure out what exactly i would have to eat to follow her program.

all i have come to find out is my days are so random its VERY hard to plan my meals anymore...was easier when i wasn't working so much and had a more consistant schedual.  my sleeping and eating patterns are so strange i just try to keewp it clean but i guess i need to make some concious effort if i want to try this program.

these are the menues i have come up with for the days i work and lift.  i need to come up with some when im home though but i need to be home to figure those out to find out the common foods i eat.

its going to be weird eating this many carbs...i wonder how full i will be and how hungry i will be?


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

can you say,"not fucking rice agian"

but at least you are willing to do what it takes to make your goals a reality.
good luck. 

and if you have any extra venison, we could use some.  dam katt, cant even shoot a deer to keep her family fed.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> yea met up with an old buddy of mine tonight...we have had a couple cups of coffee tonight andha vebeen hanging out side by side for my entire shift.  its a love had relationship though he loves me and i hate him.
> .
> 
> .
> ...




for a second i was thinking.. "thats gay" lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2008)

PreMier said:


> for a second i was thinking.. "thats gay" lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> can you say,"not fucking rice agian"
> 
> but at least you are willing to do what it takes to make your goals a reality.
> good luck.
> ...



Well I haven't eaten much in the form of carns in a long time LOL...but those are hyst general guidlines I will make a list of subs I can add in like 1 1/2 cups beans or potato or what ever.  I just need to figure out the macros first.  Rice was easy so I did it first.

I'll check my freezer to see what I have...we cooked 23 deer for my dinner and its all gone


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2008)

hey you can send some deer this way too, neither one of us got one this year!! 

this new approach to food sounds interesting, but it def. goes against everything I've thought over the last few years!  I'll be following to see how it goes! Lord knows I love some carbs!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's BRother Bolt!!! I hear ya about a training partner that is serious and knows what they are doing, I'm very lucky to have the partner I have!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hey you can send some deer this way too, neither one of us got one this year!!
> 
> this new approach to food sounds interesting, but it def. goes against everything I've thought over the last few years!  I'll be following to see how it goes! Lord knows I love some carbs!



im trying to work the kinks out now i hope this thing works...sure would save $$ in the butcher dept LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2008)

I totally forgot to post my w/o after I got out of the gym got slammed at work!  But I'll try to remember it all off the top of my head.

First off I had a great workout...strength wasn't all that high but it felt awasome!

Back/Tri's

Rack Deadlift
135*4
185*4
225*2
275*4
315*4
335*2

CG Pulldown
85*15
120*10
160*7
140*8

DB row SS BB Row
60*12 SS 95*15
70*8 SS 115*12
70*8 SS 135*6

CG Cable Row
120*12
160*8
160*8 drop 85*7

Stiff Arm Pulldown
50*10
60*8
60*6 drop 40*8

BB Skull Crusher SS CG bench
60*12 SS 60*12
70*10 SS 70*12
70*10 SS 70*12

Pushdown
3*60*12 ?? im not 100% hbere but I thing it was 12 LOL

French Press
50*10
60*9

Single Arm Pushdown
2*20*9

Abs
Cable Crunch SS Leg Lifts SS Supermen
75*20 SS 25 SS 25
75*20 SS 25 SS 20
75*13 SS 20 SS 15
~~no rest one giant superset!!!

Cardio 1.5 miles 18 minutes @ 5mph
~~Instead of intervals I decided to just run straight through...first time I've done this in years!!!!!!  Im just hitting the nations average of 12 min a mile LOL...I would like to hit 3 miles @ 10min mile.


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy shit Deadbolt!    got enough volume in there????

That looks like one brutal workout.. and starting off with rack pulls .. good lord


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> Holy shit Deadbolt!    got enough volume in there????
> 
> That looks like one brutal workout.. and starting off with rack pulls .. good lord



HLY CW thats some SERIOUS Volume my Friend!!! I second that Sister Katt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2008)

Heya guys thanks!

I didn't think it was all that much until I was done...was just bouncing from lift to lift LOL.

as if that wasn't bad enough today i decided to add on to my archery range.  I scrapped my 6 hay bales I had and picked up 6 excelsior bales.  Well for those of you who dont know what they are...a regular hay bail is 50-60lbs wet these excelsior bales are 250-300lbs wet (and these bitches were soaked b/c it just rained the other day)  Man these things were HEAVY!  They are about 4x2x2 (feet).

I loaded 6 into my truck then unloaded them...went cut a pallet in half then stacked these bastards in stacks of 3.  Did I forget to mention from where my truck was parked I had to load em into a wheele barrel and carry em 120yards down my property line.  Then ocne all in the backyard it was like the strongman lift with the massive tire the length of my backyard where they were all put into place.  

Shit man I'm shot LOL!!!!  But it has sparked an interest in strongman training LOL.  It took my whole day up and now they are set in place and should last me 10+ years and they had better b/c I'm so damn sore its not even funny!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2008)

Stepped on the scale this morning it read 176...that means +1lb

But I can't be upset...I have increased my liquids...I have damn near tripled my carbs, lowered my protein intake, and I ate like crap a few days back.  All in all though even though the scale says I am heavier I look leaner and people are even noticing it in my day to day routine sot hats a +!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

im hearin ya, i stepped on the scale today and it read 202. thats down for the fist time since we got off the gear. i am gonna see if i can get to 190 before we go to jamacia.

some the sounds of it, you just had a weeks worht of workouts just getting your shooting range put into place. hope it works good.  when i start shooting i will have to have a backdrop of about 10feet by 10feet. just so i dont have to chase my arrows. and thats coming from a recurve at about 10 yards.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't be discouraged, the human body can fluctuate an average of 2-5 pounds per day!!! Hay bails are NO joke, my hats off to ya Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2008)

heya guys forgot to post my workout again...i need to get a small notepad for the gym again!

Chest/Bi's:
BB Flat Bench
95*8
135*8
165*6
3*185*4

DB Incline
45s*12
55s*10
60s*8
~~no one to help me get them into position but I wanted to hit 70s today but it hurts my shoulder to go any heavier to get em in position! 

DB Fly
30s*12
40s*9
45s*7

Cable X Over
25s*13
2*30s*9

DB Pullover
65*14
75*9
85*7

DB Curl
30s*10
2*40s*6

Corey Curl
20s*10
2*25s*8

DB Hammer Curl
30s*10
2*35s*8

21's SS Concentration Curl
50 SS 15s*15

Abs
Cable Crunch SS Leg Lifts SS Supermen
75*25 SS 25 SS 25
75*25 SS 25 SS 25
75*25 SS 25 SS 55
~~no rest one giant superset!!!

Cardio 1.5 miles 18 minutes @ 5mph


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

21's at the end of the workout??  Nice!

Was reading about your hay bale story.... reminded me of when I was growing up on the farm and had to lift those things.... ok,  drag them onto the moving sled while the tractor was pulling us.....

Yep,, that was a way's back..


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2008)

katt said:


> 21's at the end of the workout??  Nice!
> 
> Was reading about your hay bale story.... reminded me of when I was growing up on the farm and had to lift those things.... ok,  drag them onto the moving sled while the tractor was pulling us.....
> 
> Yep,, that was a way's back..


I try to keep it interesting...they a great finisher IMO

I wish these were hay bails LOL...they were hay bails on steroid!!!!!

Yea the hay season is rapidly approaching I get to load 85 acers worthof hay fields this year LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Don't be discouraged, the human body can fluctuate an average of 2-5 pounds per day!!! Hay bails are NO joke, my hats off to ya Brother Bolt!!!



Yea my weight fluctuates ALOT...but you know when you wake up look in the mirror and your like damn I look better then I did a few weeks ago I must have lost weight.  Well I actually gained LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2008)

the other half said:


> im hearin ya, i stepped on the scale today and it read 202. thats down for the fist time since we got off the gear. i am gonna see if i can get to 190 before we go to jamacia.
> 
> some the sounds of it, you just had a weeks worht of workouts just getting your shooting range put into place. hope it works good.  when i start shooting i will have to have a backdrop of about 10feet by 10feet. just so i dont have to chase my arrows. and thats coming from a recurve at about 10 yards.




Glad to hear ya kept some of that mass though bro!  When is jamaica?  10lbs should be simple man...for a guy who hasn't cut in a while those 10lbs should melt right away if ya put some energy into it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2008)

Shitty workout...I'm friggin sore and tired today!  No energy to do anything.

Delts/Traps:
DB Milt Press
45s*12
55s*9
60s*9

DB Side Lateral
30s*10
35s*8
40s*5 drop 20s*10

DB Rear Delt
30s*12
40s*12
45s*9
50s*6 drop 30s*8

DB Front Raise
3*25s*10

Single Arm Face Pull
35s*12
2*50s*8

BB Shrug
135*15
2*185*8
185*7 drop 135*15

DB Shug
75s*15
85s*12
90s*7 drop 65s*10 drop 45s*10

Shoulder Therapy
No abs (they are sore as shit LOL)
Cardio 5 miles on bike - 20 minutes

Was to exhuasted to run today so i just did the bike...didn't get as good of a cardio workout but its better then nothing.

Also starting legs up again next week...was gonna do it today but all ther equipment was busy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2008)

Well so far the diet has been good (except today I had 2 beers and 2 oreo's)

I weighed myself this morning and I was 178lbs...thats +3lbs since I started the new diet....now there is no way I can gain 3lbs of fat in 5 or 6 days so Im guessing this has to be water weight?

This morning n the mirror I could see the outline of the top 4 abs coming in and obliques showing a bit more (still got thaat bit of lower ab fat which is always last to go) but I'm unsure if I have gained any fat.  I know its just probably mental but 3lbs is 3lbs LOL always gonna mess with your head.

I'll give the diet some more time and see how it pas out but if things dont start to shape up in a few weeks its bacvk to my old ways.  I have vacation on memorial weekend and need to look good!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2008)

how are overall energy levels with the increased carbs??


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how are overall energy levels with the increased carbs??



the energy has been through the roof actually.   ive never had more energy and my workouts have been much more intense.   i can def push myself harder in the gym like the theory goes i just home i lose some BF like the book says i should.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2008)

Great w/o, take it easy with the shoulder my Friend!!! What kind of diet are you following if ya don't mind me askin???


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o, take it easy with the shoulder my Friend!!! What kind of diet are you following if ya don't mind me askin???



Its holding up bud lol.

New diet is a higher carb, very very low fat, and moderate protein.  They stress do more cardio, you dont need as much protein as people think, and higher carbs will help energize your workouts and youw ill be taking in just enough protein to refuel and repair muscles.  Great concept but still a concept for me.

Training Days

Meal 1: 1 med banana, 2 scoops whey, 1 cup coffee (40p 30c)
WORKOUT
Meal 2: 2 scoops whey , BCAA's, 2 oat n honey granola bar (40p 60c)
Meal 3: 6oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
Meal 4: 6oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
Meal 5: 1 lite n fit yogurt, 1 apple, 2tbl PB, 1 cottage cheese double (25p 55c 16f)


Non-Training Days

Meal 1: 2cups cereal with milk (80c, 25p)
Meal 2: 6oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
Meal 3: 6oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
Meal 4: 6oz meat, 2 cup brown rice, veggies (30p 80c)
Meal 5: 1 lite n fit yogurt, 1 apple, 2tbl PB, 1 cottage cheese double (25p 55c 16f)

2640 cals
160 p 640
400 c 1600
45 f 400


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2008)

does the book tell you how to vary the cals and stuff on your on/off days?? I may check this thing out depending on how you do.....how would you arrange those meals for 3rd shift folks??  right now I'm up at about 8:30-10:30pm and go to bed around 2-3pm.  I workout at 8am....things get so confusing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> does the book tell you how to vary the cals and stuff on your on/off days?? I may check this thing out depending on how you do.....how would you arrange those meals for 3rd shift folks??  right now I'm up at about 8:30-10:30pm and go to bed around 2-3pm.  I workout at 8am....things get so confusing!



No it never said anything about off days i just sorta re arranged my meals a bit and lowered the cals slightly on average though I miss a meal on my off days b/c im so busy at home.

I also work 3rd shift billie so it must work fine LOL.  I workout at 2:30pm though just before work.  Just eat likeyou normally would just b/c its 3am doesn't mean if you eat you will get fat...your body needs food no matter what time it is.

So far the diet is OK...I miss alot of protein and my fats sometimes but shit gotta live with it.  The scale varies though this AM I was 176...Im guessing with the variation in carbs and my water consumption changes my weight drasticly.

It looks like my abs are coming in a bit but its hard to tell day to day!  Im gonna give it till the end of march and see how it goes if not I'm dumping it and going back to my faithfull diet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2008)

Shit tastic workout today I was pretty run down.  Did alot of manual labor this saturday and sunday I shot my bow all day so my back was shot today.  Not to mention my hands are all blistered from saturday so working out was miserable today and I didn't do much in the form of sets.

Back/Tri's:
Deadlift
135*4
185*4
225*1
285*1
315* Miss  drop 225*6 drop 135*8

I thought I'd be able to do 3*315*2 but my hands just hurt way to much.

CG Pulldown
120*10
2*140*8

DB Row
2*75*8

CG Cable Row
140*10
2*160*7

BB Skull Crusher
60s*12
70*9
80*4

Pushdown
3*65*8

French Press
2*60*10

Rope Pushdown SS Single Arm Pushdown
40*8 SS 20*6

Abs
Shoulder Therapy

Cardio 30 minutes 2.5 miles @ 75% MHR
~~~added an extra mile this week I was impressed LOL.  Im almost at 3 miles!

Tomorrow is a day of rest I hope my hands heal up a bit more come wensday!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

my only question is, how in the hell can you only eat 2 oreos? once i open the package i dont walk away till its gone.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Excellent w/o Brother Bolt, and I agree on the "2" oreos, I would totally anihalate the bag within a few swconds, LOL!!! I agree on the protein not being as much as some people do, a calorie is STILL a calorie no matter where it comes from!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> my only question is, how in the hell can you only eat 2 oreos? once i open the package i dont walk away till its gone.



gotta strengthen everything in the body including the mind 

Whats that saying...your only as strong as your weakest link?

it was hard to walk away but i did it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother Bolt, and I agree on the "2" oreos, I would totally anihalate the bag within a few swconds, LOL!!! I agree on the protein not being as much as some people do, a calorie is STILL a calorie no matter where it comes from!!!



Thanks buddy!  It felt like shit but its still a workout...i made up for it with the extra mile on the streadmill!

Yes a calorie  is still a calorie but I like certain calories


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

Gosh Deadbolt,, for as much as you went through on the weekend, I thought that was an excellent workout.. your body can only do so much...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> Gosh Deadbolt,, for as much as you went through on the weekend, I thought that was an excellent workout.. your body can only do so much...



I am use to so much more intensity w/ my training that lately it just doesn't feel like I'm doing it LOL.

I may need to switch things up...maybe push/pull/legs or something along those lines maybe HIT again I dont know.  I need something though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 19, 2008)

Had a great workout today!!!  I wanted to push myself and did so in a way not maxing outbut still keeping things moderatly heavy for me with an intense pace!

Chest/Bi's:
BB Bench
165*8*3

DB Incline
50s*12
60s*8*2

Cable X Over
20s*12
25s*10*2

DB Fly
35s*10*3

DB Pullover
65*12
75*7

Wide Grip BB Curl
60*12
70*9

CG Grip Preacher Curl
50*10*2

DB Hammer Curl
35s*10*2

DB Curl MAJOR drop set
40s*4  DROP 35s*4 DROP 30s*5 DROP 25s*8 DROP 20s*8 DROP 15s*10 

Shoulder Therapy

Abs 
Weighted Cable Crunch SS Leg Lifts
75*25 SS BW*25
75*25 SS BW*25
75*14 SS BW*28
55*25 SS BW*20
55*25 SS BW*22
55*16 SS BW*18
~~all done as one giant superset zero rest between any of that done with extremely slow tempo!

Cardio 20 minute run 1.75 miles @ 75%-80%MHR

I didn't have the energy top do my 2.5 miles from the weights kicking my ass but it was well worth it I reallynailed my chest and bi's!  I'm gonna feel it tomorrow LOL.

All in all a phenominal workout for me I need this!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

Definatly a Great w/o BRother Bolt, um,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, did I hear HIT??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

By the time I got to the drop sets for the curls, I was already tired...  lol

I can't imagine those crunches & leg raises together... talk about burning the abs..


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> By the time I got to the drop sets for the curls, I was already tired...  lol
> 
> I can't imagine those crunches & leg raises together... talk about burning the abs..



Yea my arms were numb...my arms haven't been that pumps in AGES!  They actually hurt there was so much blood in them LOL.

And my abs were feeling it...they were cramping up on the treadmill.  I think thats why I couldn't run my 2.5 my core was so sore from the deadlifting then all them crunches it just couldn't hold me up anymore LOL!

I think I'm gonna try and start tanning a bit...being that I work 3rd shift and sleep while the sun is out I feel like casper and I dont get to see any of my defenition...I think I am gonn hit the tanning bed a time or two a week to try and see if I have any new striations LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Definatly a Great w/o BRother Bolt, um,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, did I hear HIT??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


Yea it was a good workout for me and my chest is already sore LMAO!

I miss HIT...I dont know if was the best for me and my body...never got many results and what not but it felt GREAT!  I always enjoyed super high intensity workouts.  I doubt I can pull it off in this gym b/c its a bunch of assholes that will jump in what ever you are using if your not holding onto it.  Maybe once I get to a new gym I will give it a go.

I actually yelled at a guy today b/c of that.  I was supersetting my cable crunches with leg lits 3 feet apart and as I was doing my leg lifts a guy comes and takes my rope.  So I walk over and take it back and he gets in my face saying "oh you young guys have no respect taking peoples stuff while they are using it." I turned around and replied "first off fuck you i was using it first, secondly you have no respect for for others whether it be young or old the way you slam weights like a little bitch if you can't handle the weight check your ego at the door and drop the weight a bit to control it this shit aint ironman, and 3rd refer to my first comment, 4th now you went and screwed up my ab workout and now i have to start all over again so why I do tht go moan in the corner and slam something!"

I really am gonna get kicked out of this gym these people are total idiots and complete jerkoffs!  I can't wait a few more months and my old gym re-opens and I can train with REAL people not people who depend on frustration, poor form, and slamming rubber weights to make them feel like they had a good workout!  Ahhhhhh!

Ok done venting bacvk to work!


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

but you  feel better now, right.

i would vent on here, but katt would read it and kick my ass!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2008)

still kickin ass DB...how's it goin?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> but you  feel better now, right.
> 
> i would vent on here, but katt would read it and kick my ass!!!!!!!



LMAO!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> still kickin ass DB...how's it goin?



Thanks sweety...hows third shift treatin ya?  I been doing it for 4 years now and I am just about tired of it LOL. 

Other then that things are things LOL...had a crappy workout but its better then nothing.  Been in a very blah mood past few days and just want to be left alone but everyone needs to play dr. fucking phil and 20/20 and ask me a million questions on whats wrong.  I want to tell all of them its them bothering the shit out of me but I dont want to lash out at em...they are  my friends after all and dont mean to be annoying just doing their duties as a friend lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2008)

Had another shitty workout...I think it was just b/c I had an awsome workout yesterday that I was so run down and sore today I didn't want to do anything.  My body didn't recharge nearly enough to put any intensity into my workout.  But I went through the motions.

Also was planning on doing legs/delts/traps and had an entire workout planned in my head and was pumped to do it only to find out half the equipment I needed to use got broken over night by these douch bag quidos who slam every fucking thing in sight.  errrrrrr!


Delts/Traps:
DB Milt Press
45s*12
50s*10
55s*8

DB Side Lateral
25s*15
30s*10*2
35s*6 drop 15s*12

DB Rear Delt
30s*15
40s*12
50s*8 PR? 
~~I want to say this is a PR I have never attempted 50's on these before but they are all I had available LOL  I wont mark this in the record book though.

DB Front Raise
25s*12
30s*10
35s*8 drop 20s*8

DB Shrug
60s*20
70s*15
80s*11

BB Shrug
135*21
165*15
165*13 drop 135*13

HS Shrug
90*25
140*16
190*12
240*10 drop 140*10

Cardio 20 minutes 1.75 miles @ 75%-80%MHR

I started the cardio and man my calves were sore from yesterdays running right away I felt my left knee pain which almost got me to stop but I zonked out in a trance and before I knew it I had done a mile and a half and that pain came right back but I wasn't tired one bit.  Today was def a cardio day for me...at least my mind was telling me.  I wish my knee didn;t hurt so much I probably could have gone the full 3 miles without a problem but I opted to listen to my body and stop.  Kinda bummed LOL I never want to do cardio and the one day I did I couldn't haha.

I have switched my shift so I work 3 straight days then I'm off 4 straight days.  I am thinking of trying to pick up a second job in a gym (I was gonna go pick up some more EMS shifts but really dont want to I'm sick of it) so I was thinking of going to a few local gyms where I live and see if they are hiring.  I want to try and get some inside info on personal training b.c I was looking it up last night and its not cheap to get the certs and there is room to make good money.  But being I'm young I know clients will be far and few between so I'd like to get some hands on experience prior to dumping $1000.  I may take a ride tomorrow to several gyms and see what they say.  Plus I'd probably get a free gym membership LOL.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been looking into getting certified too DB...I help one person, and 5 more people ask me for help...I love helping but the problem is I'm losing a bunch of time training other people and I COULD be getting paid for it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I've been looking into getting certified too DB...I help one person, and 5 more people ask me for help...I love helping but the problem is I'm losing a bunch of time training other people and I COULD be getting paid for it!!!



My thoughts exactly LOL...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Bolt, and a PR to boot on Delts, Fantastic my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> my only question is, how in the hell can you only eat 2 oreos? once i open the package i dont waddle away till its gone.


don't forgt the milk!
I also like nutter butters.... haven't had any in a LONG time though...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2008)

Heya guys had a decent workout today I was pleased but again got to work and was to busy to post so here it goes...

Back/Delts:
Rack Deads
135*5
205*5
275*4
295*4
315*2
~~could have pushed the 315 but my brain said to stop for some reason and I know better to listen.

CG Pulldown
140*10
160*6*2

DB Row
75s*8*3

CG Cable Row
140*12
160*10
180*10

Stiff Arm Pulldown SS BB Row
50*12 SS 115*12
50*12 SS 115*12

DB Milt Press
45s*12
50s*10
55s*10
60s*7

DB Side Lateral
30s*12*3
40s*6 drop 15s*9

DB Rear Delt
40s*10*3
50s*6 drop 30s*8

Abz same ol superset

Cardio 1.75 mile run 

Felt pretty strong today in my pulling...really enjoyed this workout.  I guess all them extra calories this weekend payed of LOL.


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Great looking workout deadbolt..   yeah, it's funny how all that extra food helps sometimes .. lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2008)

Had a good workout today but just got to work and realized they pulled all my shifts for the weeks and gave them away and my boss wont pickup his phone.  I think its about time I quit!

Chest/Bi's/Tri's
BB Bench135*12
3*165*0

DB Incline Press
40s*12
50s*12
55s*10
60s*10

Cable X Over
3*25s*12

DB Fly
3*35s*12

DB Pullover
70*10
80*10
90*3 drop 50*10

BB Curl
60*4
70*4
3*80*6

BB Preacher Curl
3*50*10

DB Hammer Curl
30s*12
2*35s*10

Concentration Curl
20s*15
25s*12

DB Shrug
65s*15
2*75s*12

BB Shrug
5*135*12

HS Shrug
180*15
2*230*12

Abs
Shoulder Therapy
Cardio 20 minutes treadmill

Now I'm heading over to head quarters to kill my fucking boss that fat fuck!


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

thats 2 great workouts. keep it going.

make him suffer!!!!!!!!

just dont us up all your anger, save some for your next workout.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

Heya Bolt!  

Hey, made a batch of venison chili this week, thought of you.  You'd have been proud.  How's the diner coming?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats 2 great workouts. keep it going.
> 
> make him suffer!!!!!!!!
> 
> just dont us up all your anger, save some for your next workout.



Thanks bud tomorrow is legs/tri's...gonna go NICE AND LIGHT on the legs...its the first leg workout in a long time!  But I'll do what needs to be done!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Heya Bolt!
> 
> Hey, made a batch of venison chili this week, thought of you.  You'd have been proud.  How's the diner coming?



Heya bud!  

MmmmMMm venison LOL hope it came out good!  Well the restaurant that went into planing flopped all the investors backed out so he is starting a new company sometime soon...handy man service with rubbage removal (cleaning out your basement and attic and stuff) and exterior house cleaning.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I meant to post tis before buuuuuttt I was a bit pissed...

Gym story of the day!

When I got to the gym I saw a younger kid who has just recently joined the gym working out and he was clueless but was eager to learn the basics.  He asked one of the older more experienced guys how to properly do a SLDL and the guy just said grab the bar and bend over with it.  Well the kid damn near broke his back so I jumped in and spent a few minutes going over the basics with him and showed him how to do it as well as helped him with his working sets.  The older guy was soooooooo pissed I did that and he approached me and asked why I had to be a "know it all" I simply returned "why must you be a dick?  its easier to teach someone proper form and prevent an injury then to nurse an injury back to working health...would you build a house on foam blocks and wait for it to fall to fix it or start with a proper foundation and be worry free for life?"  He just walked away.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

Good on you for helping the kid out.  Sad to see someone who wants the help get crap advice.  Screw that guy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 26, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Screw that guy.



Eh he wasn't my type 

Just finished catching up on greys anatomy the most recent season...man i love abc.com you can watch like all the shows LOL


----------



## Pylon (Mar 26, 2008)

G.A.?  That's a chick show, man.

Now Lost...that's another story...


----------



## katt (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Dead!  That's pretty cool you stepped in to help that kid, even if the old guy had an ego and couldn't take it... lol...

So, did you talk to your boss to find out what the hell happened?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 26, 2008)

katt said:


> Hi Dead!  That's pretty cool you stepped in to help that kid, even if the old guy had an ego and couldn't take it... lol...
> 
> So, did you talk to your boss to find out what the hell happened?



yea i told him to fuck off and quit...job searching right now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 26, 2008)

Pylon said:


> G.A.?  That's a chick show, man.
> 
> Now Lost...that's another story...



but im in the medical field lol...well i was


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 26, 2008)

got into another big blow out with my boss and then went to the gym...

cardio/legs/tri's:

cardio 20 mins 2 miles 
Squats
3*135*12

SLDL
3*135*12

Bench Dips
BW*12
+45*12
+90*12
135*12

Pushdown
55*10
62*10
75*10
82*10

French Press SS Single Arm Reverse Pushdown
60*8 SS 15*8
60*8 SS 20*8

Abs

Shower back to work for a new job!


----------



## the other half (Mar 26, 2008)

i see life just keeps getting better.

well, i hope you dont have to go to long without putting your knowledge to good use.

nice workout,


----------



## Pylon (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice work, Bolt!

I missed all the drama with your job.  Hope you find a new one quick!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2008)

Im prospecting now...I have a meeting with the head honcho monday morning we'll see what he has to say for himself!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2008)

Well today I am helping my ol man and his buisness partner frame out an office and sheet rock it...just took a little break.  Once this company starts up with a steady client base I have been offered a job but we'll see what happens with it.

ALSO I wrote up an update on my diet status in the D&N forum.  If ya'll want you casn click on the link and check i out let me know what ya think post any comments or questions please!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/88587-power-eating-diet-update.html#post1760506


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2008)

Today I caught up on a bit of extra sleep then went out and re arranged the garden.  We planted over 50 small (2 foot) shrubs and moved a bunch of structures on the property for the roses and what not.

Then cleaned up some small debri.

Tomorrow I have to dig 36 holes 2ft wide by 2ft deep around the property.  We have 36 9ft tree's being deliver sunday morning we have to plant.  The guy I bought em from said they range anywhere from 30lbs-400lbs a piece and we have to hand plant them bastards sunday morning.  Should be fun


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like quite a workout!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2008)

Good workout had plenty of anger built up!

Chest/Bi's/Tri's:
DB Bench
40s*4
50s*4
60s*4
70s*4
80s*4 PR

DB Inc Bench
45s*10
55s*10*2

Cable Fly
25s*10*3

DB Pullover
70*10
80*10

BB curl
70*10*3

Preacher Curl
50*10*2

DB Hammer Curl
35s*10*2

DB Curl Dropset
40s*4 drop 30s*8 drop 20s*13

HS Shrug
90*15
180*15
230*12
270*8 drop 180*15 drop 90*15

DB Shrug
75s*12*2

BB Shrug
135*15*2

Abs 150 reps

Cardio:
5 minute warm up
1 mile sprint @ 10m @ 90%MHR
1 mile run @ 80%MHR
30 min totaL treadmill time
3 mile total treamill distance


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

What's the deal?  Clearly angry about something...


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

shit, you should be angry all the time, if your gonna have workouts like that.
youre gonna hurt tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

yep.  anger management could save you from some serious doms headed your way.  hellacious workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2008)

Pylon said:


> What's the deal?  Clearly angry about something...



just job issues...itchin to really kick the shit out of someone!

i hav e this little problem called speakin my mind...i have a loose tounge and I say the first thing that comes to my dumb head even when i probably shouldn't.  some say its great you speak the truth i say its a curse!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> shit, you should be angry all the time, if your gonna have workouts like that.
> youre gonna hurt tomorrow!!!!!!!



na its just the run of the mill workout...felt good to get out some aggression...its just another workout though.  probably one of my last decent ones cutting cals drasticly to boost the body then bumping them back up in a bit so ill be numero uno asshole in life and a real angry bstard once the cals get cut LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> yep.  anger management could save you from some serious doms headed your way.  hellacious workout



 thats a good one LOL.

thank ya much!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2008)

ahem.....*breath in....and breath out*


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ahem.....*breath in....and breath out*



thats what i do right before i pull the trigger you sure you want me to do that


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> breath in....and breath out



that was a good song by bush.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2008)

No more workouts this week...got stuck taking some CEU's for my certs in between shifts so I'm stuck in a class.

I'll be planting 40+ 350lb tree's this thursday and friday then installing a new fence on my property this saturday and sunday so i should get one hell of a back/let workout there lifting that shit LOL.

Oh and b/c I have been all stressed out and hating my job as well as being single and having no female to spend my hard earned money on I treated myself to a new custom bow!  Man this thing is SWEET!  It should be in next week and man i can't wait to shoot it!  Its a real looker!  I couldn't turn it down I got it for a steal!  Only $750!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

at least you found something to blow your wad on.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm guessing once he blew his wad on the bow...........they pretty much made him buy it....


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Fuck yea this thing is better then a woman...i can play with it night or day, any time i want, its always in the mood, doesn't talk back, i don't have to cuddle with it, and when I'm done abusing her i toss her in the dark workshop and forget about her until I "want some".

Find a girl like that and I'll call ya a liar!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 2, 2008)

ya know i was just thinking... i don't think i would want someone you proclaims himself to be the 'minister of pain' to be jumping out of an ambulance to rescue me.

'don't let him near me!  i'll walk to the hospital!'


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> I treated myself to a new custom bow!



Are you planning to wear it on the top of your head or off to one side?    I'm sure you'll look stunning either way.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 2, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ya know i was just thinking... i don't think i would want someone you proclaims himself to be the 'minister of pain' to be jumping out of an ambulance to rescue me.
> 
> 'don't let him near me!  i'll walk to the hospital!'



Hey it gets the job done LOL!  If they can truelly make it to the ER without me they weren't sick enough LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you planning to wear it on the top of your head or off to one side?    I'm sure you'll look stunning either way.



Im partial to leaning it on one side...i dont have the face for a a center bow ;p 

everyones got jokes!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

...and were you sure to get it in black so that it would match everything, or did your order a few to match all your shoes and handbags??   

sorry...had to add my .02


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 2, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ...and were you sure to get it in black so that it would match everything, or did your order a few to match all your shoes and handbags??
> 
> sorry...had to add my .02



at $750 i only got one LOL its like a mood ring though it changes colors for me.


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

did you get pumps or stilhettos to go with it?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> did you get pumps or stilhettos to go with it?



i went pumps i need that extra ankle support ya know?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> i went pumps i need that extra ankle support ya know?


 

OMG....maybe you could pass on this info to Katt's Hubby.....


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2008)

Heres a little project I worked on this weekend in between the MASSIVE amounts of mexican errr I mean yard work and landscaping i did...

This is my second euro mount so far so its still a learning process but its getting there.  I enjoy doing these.

This buck had been sitting around for several months rotting away so its not as fresh as the last euro mount I did (fresh coyote) but I think it came out pretty good for a my second attempt.

Enjoy the pix!


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2008)

that looks awesome DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks sweety...i will also be making them for a taxidermist in my area as well...he is sub contracting his work to me!

Pretty kewl eh?   hope I get some kewl animals!


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

i like the way those look. i think the next nice one i shoot i will have done that way and put it up above our bed.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2008)

that is really nice DB!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!  TOH its pretty simple to make if you have a propane burner or turkey frier.  Only costs a few bucks.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2008)

Finally back to the gym after a week off...well sorta a week off.  Did alot of manual labor landscapinjg at my house the past 3 days and was pretty run down today.  I decided to go light this week instead of really killing myself.

Back/Delts:
Deadlift
135*6
185*6
225*6*3

DB Row
70s*12*3

Pulldown
120*12*3

CG Cable Row
140*12*3

DB Military Press
45s*12*3

DB Side Lateral
25s*12*3

DB Rear Delts
35s*12*3

Abz
Shoulder Therapy
Cardio 2 miles treadmil total time 24 minutes

Like I said before just decided to go light and not hit it to crazy today just picked a number and tried to hit it for 3 sets.


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

kind of feels good going light, doesnt it. 
on our workout today we started a new program, it will probably take a couple of w/os to get to the wall.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Bolt, sorry to hear about the job my Friend!!! Love the deer skull too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea man these reps are killing me LOL...I forget what i'm doing past 6 reps LMAO!

I woke up late today and had to get in and out of the gym 1-2-3 so there wasn't much of a workout.  Extra short RIs and just banged it out!

Chest/Bi's/Traps:

DB Bench
60s*12*3

DB Incline Bench
50s*12*3

Cable X Over
20s*15*3

BB Curl
60*15*3

DB Hammer Curl
30s*15*3

DB Shrug
70s*15*3

BB Shrug
135*20*3

DONE!  Workout only took a few minutes LOL...no more then 20!

Wish I had time for cardio and abs but I have been running around like crazy!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

nothing wrong with in and out. give you more time to do other stuff on the day.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2008)

yea its nice not to spend all day in the gym LOL

I'm pulling an extra shift in the am so no gym tomorrow...working tonight 6pm-6am then 10am-5:30pm then 6pm-6am so ill hit the gym after all that is done.  Wont be a very productive workout but its will be something.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

damn DB...I wish you'd take a day off once in a while....hell, I wish you'd take a SHIFT off


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> damn DB...I wish you'd take a day off once in a while....hell, I wish you'd take a SHIFT off



the day the bills take a day of i guess i could think about it LOL...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> the day the bills take a day of i guess i could think about it LOL...



If you figure out a way to get that done, let me know.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Bolt!!! how ya been?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


> If you figure out a way to get that done, let me know.







boilermaker said:


> Hey Bolt!!! how ya been?



heya brotha how the hell ya been?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2008)

OK now i'm counting...57 hours straight i have been awake and 40 of those i have been working.  12 more hours to go then a 2 hour commute home and i am home james!

oh and if you add every number i just wrote double it and thats the coffe i have in me and its doing nothing....oh yea i need sleep LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

Your schedule is incredible my Friend, my hats off to ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> OK now i'm counting...57 hours straight i have been awake and 40 of those i have been working.  12 more hours to go then a 2 hour commute home and i am home james!
> 
> oh and if you add every number i just wrote double it and thats the coffe i have in me and its doing nothing....oh yea i need sleep LOL.



Dude, that's some serious sleep deprivation.  Hope you get some rest soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I made it!  I worked straight through and actually put an extra out of OT in LOL b/c my reliefe showed up late.

Then had a 4 hour drive home with traffic and shit b/c of the rain 

Got home got 7 or 8 hours of sleep and I'm good to go!  Woke up this evening and vegged out for a few hours with my brother whoalso had off then I went gym shopping LOL.

Took a ride to the surrounding gyms to see what was available.

Found 3 options.

#1: 24/7 mon-friday and close on off hours on weekends.  extremely clean and organized brand new equipment and a ittle more upscale (stuck up fucks in the place) and I saw some serious dudes but it was quiet and seemed like something if you weanted to crank out some heavy deadlifts you'd get looked at weird.

#2: this place was a bit bigger...machinery wasn't as new but it was still decent has everything you could want really an amazing place.  this is the type of place you can really bust your ass and sweat and its the normal.  i really like this place and almost signed up my membership but decided to hold off.

#3: golds gym brand new but its like 20 minutes or so away.  didn't have time to go in it was late by the time we found it.

I got some free trial deals so I'm gonna hit the #2 up tomorrow and maybe next week or so #1.

My dilema though is my buddy who owns the gym I use to go to is opening up a brand new golds gym 40,000sq/ft most state of the art shit in june.  i was gonna go there for while im at work to workout with my old buddies and that would mean I could workout at any golds.  but the golds down by me is still a bit of a trip.  nothing to crazy ya know 20-30 minutes in the off hours with some traffic i would think.  

im gonna take a trip there sometime and check it out to see how the gym is inside and out and see if its worth the drive.

im really excited about #2 tomorrow morning sicne I have off and I even have a room where they do classes like yoga and shit i can use when there is nothing going on for what ever i want.  so i could do all my circuit work and not have a problem.  this gym really has all kinds of shit a boxing room spinc lasses all kinds of kickboxing yoga pilates for free with the membership.  its really pretty kewl!

so we will see what happens tomorrow and whether iw ill purchase another membership just b/c this gym is less then a mile from my house or what i want to do.  ims ooooo confused LOL.

i think i cand o real rack deads tomorrow so if i can i wanna get some real weight in these hands and see what numbers i can move!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

good to see you finally have a day off!! Must be nice to have more than 1 choice for a gym...we have 1, we used to have 3, but the 1 gym ran the other 2 out of business, now it's steadily going downhill, and there isn't anywhere else to go!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea I guess it is nice to have options LOL...

Also jsut ordered some supps to help along with the cut.  I know people say these things never work blah blah blah but these were a few products I've always wanted to try so I am going to.

Meltdown
SesaMAX
Hoodia
Ab-Solution Plus


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

Let us know if you have any success with those.  I really like the Redline capsules, but I think they are off the market...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Hope all is well in BRother Bolt Land!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2008)

Yea I dont know when I will start the sups...I have alot on my plate this month so dont want to commit and then stop a week in so I may wait till may and that just be like my hardcore cutting month before my vacation to florida.  I got plenty of weight left to lose LOL.

Well this weekend sure hasn't helped I went home and got some solid rest then relaxed.  Then the past 2 nights I needed rto blow some steam off so went bar hopping friday with m y buddy who is visiting from florida (he is like my brother and haven't seen him in a year) then went to a beefsteak tonight with the "crew" all the guys I hunt and fish with and had a friggin BLAST!  Tomorrow I'm going stump shooting with my pbuddy from PA to try and burn some of them calories off hiking in the flats of NJ and fling some arrows for a great time!

Hope all is well with everyone and i hope you guys are having as much fun as I amt his weekend!

be safe and best wishes to all!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2008)

Enjoy the time with Friends Brother Bolt, re-charge your batteries my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 13, 2008)

Had a friggin BLAST today boy!  Put about 5-7 miles on my boots stump shooting/scouting for deer.  My feet are sore LOL.

My back is shot from shooting the new bow all day.

I'll have a few pics up later on of the fun today!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like a good time, bolt.  I may try and sneak in some bow hunting this year.  Haven't done that since the early 90s


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 13, 2008)

Just had to post some pix of my new bow picked it up thursday and tuned her up all weekend!

Took her out shooting today and snapped a few pix of it!

Good buddy of mine Pete aka Nontypical searched long and hard for this bow for me and got me an amazing price on it!  We looked at atleast 20-25 different bows (mostly widows) before I finally setlled on this one!  This thing is just the bow of my dreams I tell ya!

62" 50# @ 28" PSAV with an Asbell Grip!  

It was a tossup between this or a Bob Lee and man I think I made the right choice!  Not saying I wont buy a Bob Lee to I got plenty of room for more bows LOL!

Enjoy the pix!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 13, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> sounds like a good time, bolt.  I may try and sneak in some bow hunting this year.  Haven't done that since the early 90s



Nothing better buddy nothing better!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2008)

Got to the gym today...never got to go to the new one this morning so no rack pulls for me.

Delts/Back

Deadlift
185*4
245*1
295*1
335*miss  drop 315*1 drop 225*8 drop 135*8 

BB Military Press
95*10
135*10*3

DB Side Lateral
30s*12*3

DB Rear Delt
40s*12*3

BB Row
135*12*3

CG Pulldown
120*12*3

WG Cable Row
120*15*3

Stiff Arm Pulldown
55*15
65*10

Abz/Shoulder Therapy

Cardio: Bike 5 miles(20 minutes) MHR 130  

Got more of a leg workout on the bike then cardio but I didn't feel like running I'm getting sick of it LOL.

All in all a good workout...pissed I can't hit 335 on the deads...I always fail in the same spot and sure wish I had some Rack Deads so I could break that point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dids delts first to mix things up a bit.  I hit my back/shoulders pretty good this weekend with all the shooting but thats gonna be a regular thing now so its no excuse LOL.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice work there, Bolt.

That's a purty new bow too!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

ditto what py said!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey thanks guys!

Well today wasn't so great pf a day...I was fine until the end of the workout and out of no where I just got like totally pissed off!  There went from being no one in he gym within 10 minutes I couldn't even walk it was rediculous!  Not to mention there were a handfull of people I just despise from the past they are just so fucking retarded!  So I had to just leave and this will be y last week at this gym I believe.  To many posers for me I need real sweat and honesty!

My workout:

Chest/Bi's/Tri's

BB Bench
95*6
135*6
185*8*3

DB Incline
50s*12
55s*10
60s*8

Low Puley Cable X Over
15s*15*2

High Pulley Cable X Over
20s*15*2

Pullover
75*10
85*8

DB Curl
30s*12
35s*10

WG BB Curl
50*15*2

Corey Curls
15s*12
20s*10

Hammer Curls
30s*12*2

DB Shrug
60s*21
70s*18
80s*13 drop 50s*9

BB Shrug
135*20*3

Shoulder Therapy

And I so wanted to get some more cardio in today but I have honestly had it up to hear with those fucking losers in the gym...its a god damn social club to these fucking people I swear to god!  It honestly made me sick to my stomach to see these people even "try" to workout.  Yes there are a handfull of people I like b/c they do the same shit I do keep their mouths shut and workout.  All these other people are fucking bullshitting the entire time bumping into you while trying to workout...IE I was doing my pullovers the last set this jerkoff hits the 85lb DB and damn near rips my shoulder out of place!  Not even a fucking sorry!

Oh man I could rant for ever!  I am going to my old gym I need to give the guy a call!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 16, 2008)

Signedc up for the gym but its not ready for another month or so...sooo I went to the temp gym.  Nice to see some old friends there with some real equipment and real people working out!

Legs/Tri's:
Leg Press
180*12
270*10

Leg Ext
90*12
130*9

Lying Leg Curls
70*10
90*8*2

Vbar Pushdowns
60*15
110*12
130*12
160*6

HS Tri Ext
70*12
90*8*2

Bench Dips
BW*15
90*12
135*12

Kickbacks
20s*15*2

Abs
Shoulder therapy

Cardio elitical 20 minutes AHR 150-155

I moved REALLY fast through the workout and wasn't paying to close attention to the weights but the little notepad will be broken out from now on.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 16, 2008)

looks great, bolt! 135 bench dips?  What's that look like?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 16, 2008)

Take to flat benches and put them close to one another...put your feet on one and your hands on the othher holding yourself up.

Place the weight on your legs (in my case 3 45's) and dip down where your ass just goes past the one bench your hands are on and repeat for reps.  Go as low as you can without hurting your shoulders.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2008)

...or you can put your legs on the floor...that's what I do to prevent my shoulders from hurting


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ...or you can put your legs on the floor...that's what I do to prevent my shoulders from hurting



but then all the weights slide down my legs...3 45's dont normally stay put when repping it out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2008)

Came home from my tour tonight and my supps arrived.  Tomorrow I'm gonna check them out and setup the schedual...should start them in the next few days I'll keep ya guys posted!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2008)

I guess that will mean I need to take pictures to


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2008)

Heya everyone!  Sorry was busy all weekend living life to its fullest LOL.

Worked in the shop all day friday...saturday went fishing all day...sunday went for a nice hike and shot a field round with the bow and the guys!  Had a blast all weekend!  Diet was soso carbs were up but tried to keep everything cleaqn.

Todays workout was awsome...so glad to be back at my old gym!  went for a weavy week!

Rack Deadlift
135*1
225*1
275*1
315*1
365*1
395*miss drop 315*8 drop 225*12 drop 135*20

DB Row
60s*4
80s*6
90s*6
100s*3 PR!

HS High Row
180*10
23*10
270*6

UH Pulldown
135*13
150*8
165*5

BB Milt Press
135*8
155*4*2

DB Side Lateral
20s*8
35s*8
40s*6*2

DB Rear Delt
45s*10
50s*8*2

DB Front Raise
30s*8*2

HS Side Lateral (single arm)
100*10*2

Face Pull (Single Arm)
80*12*2

Abz/Shoulder Therapy
Cardio
10m Bike
10m Elipticle
10m Treadmil


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow...that's a big work load!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks sexy!

had to work a triple so haven't had time to get to the gym...hoping to sneak in at midnight.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

so.... you gotta a girlfriend yet, or are you still feeling the pain from the last one???  You need to have a little fun every once and a while


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

i fully expect that the next pic of your bow is with it laying thru the antlers of a monster whitetail?

workouts are coming along pretty good, what kind of supps did you get?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


> so.... you gotta a girlfriend yet, or are you still feeling the pain from the last one???  You need to have a little fun every once and a while



Negative on both counts my dear!

No girl yet just "having fun"  enjoying the single life for a while no strings attached going out when and where I want ya know?

But there are a few in my sights LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> i fully expect that the next pic of your bow is with it laying thru the antlers of a monster whitetail?
> 
> workouts are coming along pretty good, what kind of supps did you get?



Well deer season doesn't open until september here so that may be some time but hopefully you will see it with a turkey and maybe some carp...hopefully LOL.

Im taking Meltdown, SesaMAX, Hoodia, and Ab-Solution Plus...this was my second day so far.  Appetite is down a bit even though its only the second day.  I noticed I haven't eaten as much.  But its only the second day so I dont know how I will react to this stuff...I'm building up the doses.  Give it a week at base dose then bump it up some more.  Hopefully it will help out some.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2008)

Well ended up workiong a ton more hours this AM so I never went to sleep then had to run to get new uniforms and go to central dispatch to do some work so I didn't get to the gym at my normal hour.

Buuuuut after fueling the rig I just so happened to find myself driving past the gym w/ my gym bag in the rig with a spare shirt 

So of course I stopped in took my duty gear off and went nuts!  People thought I was crazy LOL.  Did a few quick supersets then had to get back to my primary.

Chest/Bi's:
Flat DB Bench SS Inc DB Flys
60s*10 SS 35s*10
65s*8 SS 45s*6

Cable X Over SS Inc HS Press
60s*10 SS 110*8
60s*10 SS 110*7

BB Curl SS DB Hammer Curl
70*9 SS 35s*10
70*8 SS 35s*9

Rack DB Curl Dropset 
40s*3 drop 35s*3 drop 30s*6 drop 25s*5 drop 20s*8 drop 15s*11

Total workout time 8 minutes. 

I was out of primary so couldn't stay and get a normal workout in but had to get some hypertrophy in there so I just ran through at a moderate weight and SICK intensity rate.

I broke one hell of a fucking sweat...tomorrow is legs/tri's.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Total workout time 8 minutes.



Dang I'm sure archie is very proud of you!!!!

What kind of fishing?  Catch any?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

awsome workout DB!! We have cops that come in and work out in a spare t-shirt and their uniform pants, and no one even looks twice anymore...the guys at your gym will get used to it! 

is that ab solution stuff the gel??? Let me know how it works


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Dang I'm sure archie is very proud of you!!!!
> 
> What kind of fishing?  Catch any?



LOL it felt like back when I was doing HIT almost heh.

We went saltwater fishing for stripers and flounder....no bites but it was a day spent out of the house.  Soon enough the stripers will start to hit harder and come summer fluke opens up so I'll be fishing much much more!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> awsome workout DB!! We have cops that come in and work out in a spare t-shirt and their uniform pants, and no one even looks twice anymore...the guys at your gym will get used to it!
> 
> is that ab solution stuff the gel??? Let me know how it works



They had better get use to it LOL...just as long as they dont get in my wa is all heh.

Yea its like a cream...they use it for 60 days so I dont kow how fast it works but it tingles for a few hours after you apply it.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 23, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> We went saltwater fishing for stripers and flounder....no bites but it was a day spent out of the house.  Soon enough the stripers will start to hit harder and come summer fluke opens up so I'll be fishing much much more!



Cool, Bolt!  A day on the water is always good 

I'm going walleye fishing tomorrow.  Not much for sport, but nothing better in the frying pan


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

8 minute workout ???   You must have been flying!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Cool, Bolt!  A day on the water is always good
> 
> I'm going walleye fishing tomorrow.  Not much for sport, but nothing better in the frying pan



Ur making me hungry man!!!



katt said:


> 8 minute workout ???   You must have been flying!



I dunno wasn't thinking about it but everyone was looking at me weird LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2008)

Had a decent workout nothing crazy.

Legs/Tri's:
Squats
135*12
185*10
225*7

SLDL
130*15
185*8*2

Vbar Pushdown
150*12
160*8*2

Bench Dips
+90*12*2

BB Skull Crusher SS CG Bench
60*10 SS 60*10
60*10 SS 60*10

Leg Ext SS Sitting Leg Curls
110*9 SS 100*10
110*9 SS 100*10
110*9 SS 100*10

Shoulder Therapy
Abz

No cardio all the machines were full prior to my workout and can't do it after legs LOL


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't blame ya,,, I've never done cardio after a leg workout... and probably never will.  lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

MMMMmmmm....flounder....is there any safe way you could mail me some


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> MMMMmmmm....flounder....is there any safe way you could mail me some



yea i gotta catch some first LOL


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

do you say you went fishing for stripers or strippers?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Hope all is well Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> do you say you went fishing for stripers or strippers?



BOTH


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Hope all is well Brother Bolt!!!



Oh it is just got back from a weekend of camping and shooting my bow until my arms fell off!  Man I had such a friggin blast!!!  Ate like shit and got pretty drunked up buit well worth it!  I needed that escape!

I snapped a few pics and I'm waiting for my buddy to email me the ones he took then I'll post some up for you guys!

I'm afraid to get on the scale though the diet really went to shit...no veggies/fruit excessive meat/fat/carb intake LOL.  Oh well I'm not worried though just gotta burn some extra cals in the gym.  Even though this weekend we had to have hiked well over 15 miles.  I am beat up from all that hiking and shooting...legs are sore arms and back, shoulders, man you name I'm sore!

Hope everyones weekend went as good as mine pix and workout will be up soon!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

....maybe you burned off all those carbs and alcohol   Who cares though....everyone needs to live a little!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ....maybe you burned off all those carbs and alcohol   Who cares though....everyone needs to live a little!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> do you say you went fishing for stripers or strippers?



flounder and strippers, either way its bottom fishing


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> flounder and strippers, either way its bottom fishing


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2008)

Had a phenominal workout!  All those extra cals did me good and I was very aggitated when i got to the gym so that helped as well LOL

Back/DeltsL
Rack Deadlift
135*4
225*4
275*1
335*1
365*1
358*1
405*miss drop 315*8

Sumo Deadlift
135*10
185*6
225*4

BB Row
135*10
165*6*2

HS High Row
230*10
280*6

DB Row
80s*8
90s*6

Vbar Pulldown
150*10*2

Stiff Arm Pulldown
100*10
120*8

BB Military Press
135*8
135*6

Standing Side Lateral SS Seated Side Lateral
30s*8 SS 20s*2
" x2                "

DB Rear Delt SS HS Rear Delt
50s*8 SS 75*15
50s*8 SS 90*12

HS Military Press
80*12
100*8

HS Side Lateral
100*8
80*12

Reverse DB Fly
15s*15
20s*12

Abz 240 reps total
Shoulder Therapy
Cadio 15 minutes treadmill 15 minutes eliptical

Wanted to do sumo deads pnly but had an urge to moive bigger numbers...after I missed 405 I got disruptd by having to move my truck and then came back and just astarted the sumos for no apparent reason LOL.

Just really zoned out and went nuts today extremely fast paced and worked fast back and forth through the gym!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

how long did your workout take DB??  looks like you went nuts!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2008)

honestly i have no idea LOL...i just kept going if I had to guess from start to finish with warmups, weights, abs, therapy, cardio, cool down maybe 2 hours or so.

I'm feeling it now LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2008)

Had another goo0d workout today...woke up early b/c I have things to do and a buddy oif mine was just about to start chest so I decided to work in with him.  All supersets and man did it kick my ass...shoulder took a beating but all is well.

Chest/Bi's:
DB Bench
60s*10
70s*8
80s*2 drop 55s*8
60*8
~~i thought I'd at leadt get 4-6 but my shoulder were to weak from yesterday.

Inc DB Bench SS Pec Deck
45s*12 SS 100*12
50s*10 SS 100*12
55s*8 SS 100*12

Dec BB Bench SS Inc DB Fly
135*12 SS 30s*10
135*9 SS 30s*10
135*7 SS 30a*10

BB Curl
70*12
80*8 PR!!

DB Curl
35s*8
40s*6

HS Preacher Curl
50*12
60*8

Corey Curls
40s*15
50s*10

Shoulder Therapy

Abz are still super sore from yesterday so I passed on them and I have to go get some stuff done so I skipped cardio which I"m pissed about b/c I doubt the person I have to meet up with will answer his phone and fuck my whole day!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

OUTSTANDING w/o's BRother Bolt, and kudos to you for enjoying a weekend, thats the only way to appreciate life and re-charge the battery my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

great workouts in here lately!!!! Have you been getting more sleep, or was it the weekend recharge that has you movin like the energizer bunny???


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2008)

Archangel said:


> OUTSTANDING w/o's BRother Bolt, and kudos to you for enjoying a weekend, thats the only way to appreciate life and re-charge the battery my Friend!!!



Yea lately I have learned that...if you dont enjoy life whats the purpose of what you do?  Work all day please others and do what you are told for what...to die miserable?  I have made a vow I will enjoy every minute of every day no matter what is ging on!  Keep the mind happy and the body will follow!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> great workouts in here lately!!!! Have you been getting more sleep, or was it the weekend recharge that has you movin like the energizer bunny???



I dunno LOL.  Things have finally gotten "back on track" in my life, I have been getting more quality sleep, diet has improved much more with clean quality foods, I surround myself with good caring people, and like I said to arch I have vowed to enjoy myself!

For the past 3-4 years I never did anything I liked...I was in a relationship where all I ever tried to do was please the other half and in the end I realized I never did anything for myself!  So I have decided I will do what ever makes me happy.  And thats working out, enjoying my freinds, and enjoyng my new surroundings (the beach during the summer with all the eye candy   )

I am trying to stay as care free as possible and just live life to the fullest!

I will finally be going back to school and getting life on track...its funny how it takes a good friend to show you the path and put things into perspective.  

Sorry for rambling LOL but wait for the summer to come and once I can start bulking again you will really see some sick workouts!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2008)

Another steller workout to finish the week!

Cardio: 20 minutes
2 min walk
2 min @ 5mph
2 min @ 5.5 mph
2 min @ 6mph
4 min @ 6.5mph
2 min @ 6mph
2 min @ 5.5 mph
2 min @ 5 mph
2 min @ walk

Tri's/Legs/Traps:
Vbar Pushdown
80*20
120*12
150*10
170*6 PR!

HS Tri Ext
100*10*2

Bench Dips
90*15
135*12

BB Skull Crusher SS BB CG Bench
60*12 SS 60*12
60*10 SS 60*10

Reverse Grip Pushdown SS DB French Press
80*20 SS 45*10
100*12 SS 45*7

Squats
135*12
185*12
205*12
225*10

SLDL
135*12
185*10
225*8

Leg Ext
110*12
130*10*2

Lying Leg Curl
70*12
90*8*2

BB Shrug
135*20
185*15
225*10

DB Shrug
80s*15
90s*15
100s*12

HS Seated Shrug SS HS Standing Shrug (calf machine)
180*15 SS 175*15
230*12 SS 195*15

Shoulder Therapy
Abs 240 reps total

Spent!!!  I enjoyed todays workout and kept a steady pace even with all that volume but I just had energy to brun and wasn't leaving until I couldn't walk straight!

Was gonna do more cardio post weights but I have to get to work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 30, 2008)

great workout DB!!!! I have taken the same approach to life since my first marriage...live it to the fullest and appreciate every little thing God throws in my direction.  I have fun with life, and surround myself with positive people....I never dreamed I would be this happy with someone, or with myself, but here it is


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> great workout DB!!!! I have taken the same approach to life since my first marriage...live it to the fullest and appreciate every little thing God throws in my direction.  I have fun with life, and surround myself with positive people....I never dreamed I would be this happy with someone, or with myself, but here it is



I'm glad you have found such a great person whether he knows it or not he is one lucky man to have you by his side!  Your a doll B!  Now I gotta fine me one like you


----------



## boilermaker (May 1, 2008)

hey bolt, like the philosophy.  life is too short to sit on the bench and let it pass you by.


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> I was in a relationship where all I ever tried to do was please the other half!





I guess TOH is hiding things again...


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> hey bolt, like the philosophy.  life is too short to sit on the bench and let it pass you by.



+1



Great looking workouts!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2008)

katt said:


> I guess TOH is hiding things again...



eh fuq em fuq em all


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2008)

countryboy said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking workouts!!



thanks bud!



boilermaker said:


> hey bolt, like the philosophy.  life is too short to sit on the bench and let it pass you by.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea lately I have learned that...if you dont enjoy life whats the purpose of what you do?  Work all day please others and do what you are told for what...to die miserable?  I have made a vow I will enjoy every minute of every day no matter what is ging on!  Keep the mind happy and the body will follow!



Words of wisdom my Friend, you have only 2 choices in everything, 1-be upset and hold a grudge therefore making you and everyone else miserable, or 2-accepting life and enjoying it to the fullest, and pissing off everyone else who is miserable, LOL!!!

Great w/o too Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2008)

Archangel said:


> 2-accepting life and enjoying it to the fullest, and pissing off everyone else who is miserable, LOL!!!
> 
> Great w/o too Brother Bolt!!!



Oh man #2 sums me up pretty damn good LOL and I LOVE it!!

Thanks bud the workouts are progressing nicely.  I can't wait to start bulking again to see what numbers I can move by winter time.

I know soon I'll be able to get 405 from the rack on my deadlifts but I'd like to get 405 from the ground.  The shoulder and knee I'll take it easy on and set realistic goals.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> I'm glad you have found such a great person whether he knows it or not he is one lucky man to have you by his side! Your a doll B! Now I gotta fine me one like you


 

aw..thanks DB!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of last weekend...

Its not just shooting, its camping with the guys, telling stories, and just having a blast!  Here are a few pics...sorry no action shots no room for camera w/ the new quiver LOL.

The ROWDEY group!







The SALTY GNOME himself (aka Me )










This lil guy did one heck of a job camo'ing his hat up over the weekend!!






And of course the ol man keeping a watchfull eye on him LOL
















Best part of the trip if ya ask me!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

nice pics DB!! I spent the weekend livin it up too...now back to the daily grind, right?


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

Looks like you had a great weekend...

I tried the archery thing once with my nephew.. at an indoor place..

let's just say that if I ever take up hunting with bow & arrow..  the animals will be PLENTY safe..


----------



## boilermaker (May 5, 2008)

Hey Bolt, got 9 walleye saturday night.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2008)

DB

Great pics.   I love the camping....after everything is said and done at the race tracks, having a few brewskies and some fun with the gang....that's what it's all about.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> DB
> 
> Great pics.   I love the camping....after everything is said and done at the race tracks, having a few brewskies and some fun with the gang....that's what it's all about.



You got that right sweety...nothin better then a few beers with great friends and a roaring campfire!



boilermaker said:


> Hey Bolt, got 9 walleye saturday night.



Good deal bro!!!  I was thinkin of trying for some stripers again this weekend but not sure yet.



countryboy said:


> Looks like you had a great weekend...
> 
> I tried the archery thing once with my nephew.. at an indoor place..
> 
> let's just say that if I ever take up hunting with bow & arrow..  the animals will be PLENTY safe..



LOL yea it takes alot of work to get it down but once you get the basics it all falls into place...I can teach just about anyone to shoot any type of bow...just a matter of patience.



b_reed23 said:


> nice pics DB!! I spent the weekend livin it up too...now back to the daily grind, right?



Yea its a damn shame you wish the week would fly by so the weekend will get here but the weekend goes by twice as fast!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2008)

Well yesterday I worked another crazy shift...28 straight hours so there was no getting into the gym so I'm a day behind gonna try to catch up but I also have 2 days of training in between my shifts (the hours i go to the gym) this week so I'ms orta fucked!

Anyhoot did back/delts today...nothign to special.

Deadlift
135*4
185*1
225*1
275*1
315*1

Sumo Deadlift
135*10
185*8
225*6

BB Row
135*10
165*8*2

HS High Row
230*12*2

DB Row
80s*10
90s*6

CG Pulldown
150*10*2

Stiff Arm Pulldown
100*15
120*8

BB Milt Press
135*8*2

DB Lateral SS HS Side Lateral (one arm at a time)
30s*12 SS 100*8
30s*12 SS 80*12

DB Rear Delt Lateral SS HS Rear Delt Lateral
50s*10 SS 90*10
50s*10 SS 90*10

HS Milt Press
80*12*2

Abz - 120 reps total one circuit
Therapy
Cardio: 
14 min treadmill
4m 2.5mph
2m 5mph
2m 6mph
1ms 7mph
2m 30s 6mph
2m 30s 5mph

Bike 10 minutes moderate/light (legs were to tired at this point)

Spent...this day is always a long fucking day for me its never fun...they are to of my favorit body parts but they bot cause hell on my shoulder and really drain ya!!!  

But I think next week I'm gonna change my workouts up a big...more sets of fewer exercises.


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Good pics, Great w/o, Life looks good in Brother Boltland!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good pics, Great w/o, Life looks good in Brother Boltland!!!



heya brotha thanks!  this week is hell pulling extra shift and I have 3 days of additional training so there isn't gonna be much sleep!


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

really, how much fun can you have while you are sleeping?????

those pics get me excited about hunting, dam you.

keep up the good workouts and best of luck trying to find a women in your spare 10 minutes every 5th day.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> really, how much fun can you have while you are sleeping?????
> 
> those pics get me excited about hunting, dam you.
> 
> keep up the good workouts and best of luck trying to find a women in your spare 10 minutes every 5th day.



LOL yea it gets me itchin to get in the woods!

and yea one day ill get almost a solid hour to find someone...one day!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2008)

Hey sorry forgot to post my workout...since I started working monday at 0800 I have only slept 6 hours so I'm a little shot!

I'm taking a bunch of CEU's and shit this week while I'm suppose to sleep so workouts suck!

Did chest/bi's/traps...if thats what you call it I was just so fucking tired!

DB Bench SS BB Bench
60s*10 SS 135*10
60s*10 SS 135*10

Cable X Over
50s*15
60s*12*2

Inc DB Fly
30s*10*3

BB Curl
70*10*2

Preacher Curl
60*10*2

DB Hammer Curl SS Rev BB Curl
30s*12 SS 40*12
30s*12 SS 40*12

HS Shrug SS DB Shrug
180*15 SS 60s*15
180*13 SS 60s*11
180*7 SS 60s*5
~~traps were done in a circuit there was no rest between any of that...thats why the reps decreased so fast from exhaustion.

Also been having a TON of shoulder problems lately...I think just from cutting for so long its starting to ware down on me so I'm gonna finish this month off before vacation then take a break for a week or two afterwards to recharge diet wise but I'll still be in the gym.  Straight from the gym showered and took a power nap (2 hours   ) and back to work and straight from work I have to go to a 5 hour class then its back to the gym for light legs/tri's then the 3 hour drive home.  

Man I feel like complete and utter SHITOLA!


----------



## katt (May 8, 2008)

3 hour drive to home???   No wonder you're so tired!!


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

I hear ya on getting the sleep....


The power nap sounds good!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2008)

Well traffic was nice and light and it only took me 2 and a quarter to get home.

I hit the gym but it wasn't much of a workout did tri's and some minor leg work b/c I was so tired!  But I got in there.

Shoulder is royaly fucked not sure what I did but Im taking some time off from any heavy lifting and just going really light loits of reps and not going crazy.  Plus with the little amount of cardio I have time for it will be good for me.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)

how's it going DB....have a wild weekend??


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

You and I both know about Shoulders, take it EASY my Friend!!! Ice it and be careful!!! Hope its ok!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how's it going DB....have a wild weekend??



No this weekend I got some R&R...just stayed home did some yard work and built a new fire pit.  Spent the entire weekend home.  Just had no energy to get crazy LOL.

Haven't gotten to the gy yet this week either work has been friggin crazy but I guess it will do good for the shoulder.

Next weekend I was suppose to go to baltimor but that just got cancled so its gonna be another relax weekend.  Invited a few friends over saturday night to hang at the house...fire up the new pit with a BIG bucket of beer and have some laughs!!

Sunday I have to go teach an archery class to a group of kids so that should be interesting LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 13, 2008)

Archangel said:


> You and I both know about Shoulders, take it EASY my Friend!!! Ice it and be careful!!! Hope its ok!!!



Yea man we have both suffered!!  I am really just taking it easy with it...I figure if I'm not traning for a competition or for a specific event at this point why really damage myself?  I'm gonna spend a few weeks going nice and light on some key lifts like ALL my pressing and deadlifts...and just controlling everything else.  I think a few weeks of that the shoulder should stop crying so much but I wont be able to go heavy again until I start increasing my cals.

But eh no worries I really dont mind.


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

What is the age of the kids you're going to be teaching??   That should be really fun !


----------



## DeadBolt (May 13, 2008)

katt said:


> What is the age of the kids you're going to be teaching??   That should be really fun !



not sure the exact age but i know they are all grammer school kids and a mix of a few teenagers.  Should be fun!

Also friday trip has been cancled...we just can't swing in to many things to do!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2008)

The class sounds like a lot of fun DB!!!   Take it easy on that shoulder though!


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (May 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> The class sounds like a lot of fun DB!!!   Take it easy on that shoulder though!



Heya guys sorry this week has been hell pulling the doubles.  Shoulder is really killing me as well!  

Once I get home I'm gonna fine a few new doctors and get things setup with my new insurance plan b/c its not in a good state at all anymore. 

Also no gym this week...just burned myself out with workin so much and the diet...I almost timed it perfect for my vacation next weekend but I fell short a week LOL.  No biggy...gonna kick back relax this weekend...have a nice cheat meal one day and a few beers.  I should be back at raising hell next week a few days in the gym before vacation.  Gonna go really light and probably do some form of circuit work or something.

Also went and spent a shitload of $$ on some new clothes...havent gone clothes shopping in like 2-3 years and man I have changed.  I can officially fit in 31" pants LOL...32" are a bit loose so thats a big change from the 36-38 I use to wear like a year ago.  All the shirts had to go down a size...I'll probably have some pics after vacation for you guys!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

pics would be great DB!!!  I think you and I have the same waist size


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2008)

well you'll have to wait till next weekend for them pix but until then I have a few more for ya'll...

Buddy of mine shot a bear a few years ago and saved the skull so I made some bear soup out of it...first one so wasn't sure what to epxect.  It came out soso I guess.

Enjoy...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2008)

Well I can't wait to get back into the woods so I have been putsing around in the shop making arrows and tinkering around and what not.

Decided to merge my new camo (ASAT 3D leafy suit) and my new bow (SA black widow ironwood) and make something interesting.

And to tip it I searched around and got some vintage Ben Pearson Deadheads and man them things are SICK!

And here is the final product...the wood stain matches my ironwood perfect and well you guys can see how everything else comes together.


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

gotta love the old with the new. sweet look, but can it kill?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> gotta love the old with the new. sweet look, but can it kill?



is that a challenge i smell?  the looks kill alone...they hear that arrow get knocked and jsut jump in my cooler


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Cool skull and arrows my Friend, Enjoy life!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> is that a challenge i smell? the looks kill alone...they hear that arrow get knocked and jsut jump in my cooler


 

  so modest....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> so modest....



im not sayin im just sayin


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2008)

ah yes a weekend of refeeds and relaxin!!

i ate pretty good all weekend until sat night where i had a bit of rice, some baked beans, bowl of ice cream and a whole case of beer sitting around the fire with some friends.

today i purposly carbed up even more so b/c ic ouldn't just feel my body stop progressing and i hit a major platue mentally and physically.  so i had my normal bowl of fiber cerals as well as 2 sliced of WW bread w/ SF jam then I had 2 burgers on potato bread (lean meat of course!!) then for a snack i had a grapefruit and some crackers.  there is still dinner and another snack on the way.

now come tomorow its right back on track for the rest of this week then its vacation over the weekend in florida.  Once I get back its back to boot camp tot ry and cut 10 more lbs!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

My work diet:

M1: MRP bar (pre workout)
workout
M2: 1 1/2 scoops ON Whey 1 natures valley granola bar
M3: 6-8oz meat veggies
M4: 6-8oz meat veggies
M5: 1 cottage cheese double, fruit

There are also ussually another apple or two and 2 yogurts thrown in there somewhere during the day.

When I'm home:
M1: Bowl fiber cereal w/ skim
M2: turkey sandwich WG bread
M3 6-8oz meat veggies sald
etc etc

I'm thinking when I get back from vacation my work diet will look more like this:

M1: MRP bar (pre workout)
workout
M2: 1 1/2 scoops ON Whey 1 natures valley granola bar
M3: 6-8oz meat veggies
M4: 6-8oz meat veggies
M5: 6-8oz meat veggies

No yogurts/cottage cheese but will still throw in an apple or two (i need something sweet)

Home:
M1:6 boiled eggs (2 whole 4 whites) fruit 
M2: 6-8oz meat veggies/salad
M3: 6-8oz meat veggies/salad
M4: 6-8oz meat veggies/salad
M5: 6-8oz meat veggies/salad

I will most likely throw in some fruit while at home.  But for the most part zero dairy.  It will be a work in progress though.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

no dairy, i would have a hard time not eating cheese. the rest im ok with out it.
good luck on the clean eating.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> no dairy, i would have a hard time not eating cheese. the rest im ok with out it.
> good luck on the clean eating.



thats my weakness as well..man of a days a meal for me is some cheese, a small glas of milk, some raw veggies and some fruit LOL.

we will see how things workout...maybe your eye candy can help me out here...its been a while since I've had to go this drastic with cals (i honestly forget how to go on a strict cut)


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

she love nothing more than making a man miserable, trust me, she is a pro at that.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> she love nothing more than making a man miserable, trust me, she is a pro at that.



they all are dont feel special


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

well at least we're getting  into trouble together.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> well at least we're getting  into trouble together.


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)




----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

Now to get back on track.... your "after vacation" diet... looks like what mine is now.. only mine is just a tad different

#1 1/2 c oats - 5 eggs, 1 yolk
#2  4 oz protein, veges
#3  4 oz protein, veges
#4   4 oz protein, veges
#5   2 cups lettuce or spinach, 5 oz protein, ff dressing

  Boring as hell,,, but it works

Let me tell you though,,, stay outta my way when the cheat meal comes around...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

Looks good kat but why all them mean faces ecerywhere...sit back relax and grab a smile you'll live longer LMAO!! 

Anyway yea I am trying to cut most of my carbs out on rest days b/c I tend to eat a few more b/c I'm always on the run.  So I will be changing the home diet up a bit.  I think with the cuts I will make I should really kick it into overdrive.

I will also be doing a once a week refeed where I go super low fat and just a free for all on healthy crabs nd stop somewhere in the afternoon maybe like 3pm ish and then go right back to it.

We'll see how that works!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

Well I was back in the gym today...I so want to go light I really do but my mind says to have at it and its so hard to not push myself!

Back/Delts:
Deadlift
135*15
185*12
225*8*3

Vbar Row (old school)
90*15
135*12
180*8*3

V bar Pulldown
150*8 drop 120*8 drop 90*15

Single Arm Pulldown
60*12*2 each arm

CG Cable Row
150*8 drop 120*9 drop 90*6 crash LOL

DB Milt Press
30s*12
40s*12
50s*12

DB Lateral
3*30s*12

DB Rear Delt
3*40s*12

~~went real light on delts b/c the shoulder has been bothering me so I'm trying to take it easy.

Abz 
Cardio
20 minutes interval eliptical 1m @ 5 1m @ 10

Felt good to be back in the gym and ive been getting complimented alot in my progress so I'm happy thus far but there is always room for improvement!


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Looks good kat but why all them mean faces ecerywhere...sit back relax and grab a smile you'll live longer LMAO!!
> 
> Anyway yea I am trying to cut most of my carbs out on rest days b/c I tend to eat a few more b/c I'm always on the run.  So I will be changing the home diet up a bit.  I think with the cuts I will make I should really kick it into overdrive.
> 
> ...




Aren't all crabs healthy...?????


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Aren't all crabs healthy...?????



haha ha hhah haaaaaaaaaaa. . . . . 

Always gotta be a wise ass can't the fat guy with shakey hands every get some slack


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Aren't all crabs healthy...?????


 

well...if you wanna get technical...I would think that crabs "down there" would NOT be healthy....


----------



## katt (May 20, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (May 20, 2008)

Hit the gym today for some chest/tris...nothing special but I'm sore as a SOB!

15 minutes bike

Chest/Tri's:
DB Bench
40s*12
55s*12
65s*10
70s*8
75s*6

Cable X Over
40s*15
50s*12
60s*10*2

DB Incline Press
40s*12
50s*10

DB Pullover
70*10

VBar Pushdown
80*15
120*12*3

HS Tri Ext 
60*15
80*10*2

Rev Grip Pushdown
80*15*3

Abz
Shoulder Therapy
Cardio 10 minute eliptical intervals 10 minute straight pace

I was pretty sore from yesterday so I didn't go to crazy but it was a soso workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2008)

Legs/Bi's today...opted not to do any traps b/c i think that may have a big cause with my screwed up shoulder...every time my traps get hit my shoulder throbs!

Legs/Bi's:
Sumo Squats SS SLDL
95*20 SS 95*15
135*15 SS 135*12
185*12 SS 185*9
185*10 SS 185*7
185*10 SS 185*8

Leg Press SS Sitting Leg Curl
270*15 SS 80*12
360*12 SS 80*12
360*12 SS 80*12

DB Curl
35s*10
40s*7
45s*4

BB Curl
70*10*2

DB Hammer Curl
35s*10*2

21's (back up against wall)
40lb BB

Shoulder therapy...

No abs or cardio...I was suppose to meet up wit my buddy b/c he needed me to do something for him and when i got home and called him he cancled so way to screw up the workout LOL.

From now on I come first...no more putting things off to help others fuck em.


----------



## boilermaker (May 21, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> I will also be doing a once a week refeed where I go super low fat and just a free for all on healthy crabs nd stop somewhere in the afternoon maybe like 3pm ish and then go right back to it.
> 
> We'll see how that works!


stop at 3? Once i'm in Maul mode, there is no stopping at 3!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> stop at 3? Once i'm in Maul mode, there is no stopping at 3!



LOL yea i hear ya its tuff but it needs to get done.  I'm getting really close to my goals right now and just a few more lbs and I will be where I want to be.  Once I get there we'll see how I maintain LOL.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2008)

why not just have a free for all during your vacay, and then afterwards go back to the same diet.....you know that shocking your body that way will kinda "reset" it in a way ....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> why not just have a free for all during your vacay, and then afterwards go back to the same diet.....you know that shocking your body that way will kinda "reset" it in a way ....



It will last for a week or two but my body will just stop again...I've been doing this for like 5 months for the most part without changing much and my body has just shut down.  This weekend will shock the body (still gonna keep it somewhat healthy) then with the new diet it will send my body for a whirl and it wont know whats going on.

Or atleast I hope!


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, It'll do that ..   I know by the end of a couple weeks without a cheat day... yeah that does happen sometimes..lol    anyway,, I'll be at the same point and then after I woof down alot of food (and we're talkin' *alot).. *my metabolism goes into overdrive..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, It'll do that ..   I know by the end of a couple weeks without a cheat day... yeah that does happen sometimes..lol    anyway,, I'll be at the same point and then after I woof down alot of food (and we're talkin' *alot).. *my metabolism goes into overdrive..



well thats my goal this weekend LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2008)

packed and ready to go...heading out the door to meet up with my friends and head to daytona beach!!!

man i can't wait to land and start the party!

i should have some pics for ya next week!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2008)

have a great time DB!! and a safe one


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Great w/o's Brother Bolt, hope the shoulder is ok my Friend!!! Have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2008)

Heya guys just got in to work...had a blast this weekend in florida!!!!  I'll post pics and details later but just wanted to check in and wish everyone a happy memorial day!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 27, 2008)

Back in the gym as schedualed...not to bad shoulder hurt but oh well!

Back/Delts:
Deadlift
135*10
185*5
225*1
275*1
315*1 drop 225*8
~~~last time ill be going heavy I'm sure with the shoulder...just gonna keep it light from now on maybe switch to sumo squats for a while.

Tbar Row
45*12
90*12
115*8

HS High Row
180*12
230*8

HS Low Row
180*10*2

UH Pulldown
135*10*2

DB Milt Press
40s*12
50s*8

Seated Side Lateral
20s*15
25s*10

Single Arm Face Pull
90*10*2

Front Lateral
25s*12*2

HS Side Lateral (single arm)
80*15*2

B/O Lateral
40s*12*2

Abz
Shoulder Therapy
Cardio 24m - 3 min 15deg inc walk/3 min sprint


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2008)

Smart move droppin #'s on the shoulder my Friend!!! Hope it gets better quickly!!! Hope you had a GREAT weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

Solid workout today!!

Chest/Bi's:
Flat DB Press
60s*10
65s*8
55s*15

Cable X Over
50s*15
60s*12*2

Inc DB Press
45s*12
50s*12
55s*6

Flat DB Fly
25s*12
30s*12
35s*12

Pec Dec
100*12*3

BB Curl
70*12
80*8

Corey Curl
50s*12*2

HS Preacher Curl
60*12
50*15

DB Hammer Curl
30s*12*2

Abz
Shoulder Therapy
Cardio: same as yesterday

I enjoyed todays workout....I think I'm gonna keep this one for a few weeks LOL.  Shoulder didn't bother me to much while working out but its sore now...also did extra therapy.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

also this weekend I will type up my new diet...as well as start to stick to a planned routine...4-6 weeks then switch it up so I'll be setting that up as well.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

Sticking with the same mel outlined before.


Work days:
M1: MRP bar (pre workout)
workout
M2: 1 1/2 scoops ON Whey, BCAAs, Glutamine, 1 natures valley granola bar
M3: 6-8oz meat veggies
M4: 6-8oz meat veggies
M5: 6-8oz meat veggies

Home:
M1:6 boiled eggs (2 whole 4 whites) fruit 
M2: 6-8oz meat veggies/salad
M3: 6-8oz meat veggies/salad
M4: 6-8oz meat veggies/salad
M5: 6-8oz meat veggies/salad

One day a week refeed super low fat and free for all with carbs...brown rice, beans/lentils, whole grain bread, oats, whole grain pasta, etc etc.  Thinking of doing it on sundays for 2-3 meals thenr ight back to no carbs and additional water intake.

Current water intake is 3-5 liters.

Also going to start runing outside on my off days since I'm home for a long weekend.  Nothing crazy just another day or two with a run thrown in to burn a few extra cals.

*New workout:*

_Back/Hams/Tri's:_
Deadlift
Tbar Row
HS High Row
DB Row
UH Pulldown
SLDL
Lying Leg Curls
Vbar Pushdown
BB Skull Crusher
RG Pushdown

_Chest/Bi's:_
Flat DB Press
Cable X Over
Inc DB Press
Flat DB Fly
Pec Dec
BB Curl
Corey Curls
HS Preacher Curl
DB Hammer Curl

_Quads/Delts:_
Squats
Leg Press
Leg Ext
DB Milt Press
Seated Side Lateral
B/O Lateral
DB Front Raise
Single Arm HS Side Lateral 
Single Arm Face Pull


Im thinking a rep scheme to go somethig like 10 8 12...moderate heavy light something along those lines


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

update on diet i think i may end up going with some protein pudding, an apple, and some PB for my last meal of the day.

Just so I dont get sick of eating meat all the time.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2008)

Good workout today...didn't have much energy to put forth b/c I went right after work but I got it done with very low RIs.

Legs/Tri's/Traps:
Squat
135*12
185*12
205*10
225*6

SLDL
135*15
185*10
205*8
225*6

Leg Press
270*15
360*15
450*10
~~haven't done leg presses in close to a year (past 2 weeks are the only times ive done em) so I'm sure I will be back up into my 600 range eventually like I was before the knee injury.

LLC
70*8*2

Leg Ext
110*10*2

Sitting LC
100*10*2

Vbar Pushdown
120*12
130*12
140*10
~~went lighter on these today felt really good!

BB Skull Crusher
40*15
60*10*2

RG Pushdown
80*12
100*10

HS Tri Ext
70*20
90*12

HS SHrug SS BB Shrug SS DB Shrug
180*12 SS 135*12 SS 70s*12
230*10 SS 135*10 SS 80s*10
230*10 SS 135*10 SS 902*8
~~no rest between any of those pretty much 9 set superset.

Abs
Shoulder Therapy
15 minute walk on treadmill

DONE!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2008)

Got some pictures from vacation...not the best pictures of me but hell they are something LOL.

Man I didn't realize how bad I really looked...after no carbs then carbins out i look super flat!!

The start of the trip straight from my shift onto the plane!






Finally landed and got to the house rental place only to find this...













Well we finally got it sorted out to find a halfway decent office...





What we find on the way to the house...NO DAMNIT IM ON VACATION!!





Heres some random pictures of our first night crazy drunk LOL!!!  Thats the only warning you get...

My best friend...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some group photos with them making fun of me always working out and getting no where with it LOL...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2008)

Me and my buddy about to cannonball on my other buddies head...this one hurt LOL...





The next day was sea doo's...sorry no pics of us out there but there are alot of accidents in florida!











The cut I got when I flipped my wave runner...man it was awsome!





Later that night for some steak and dessert LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2008)

This was the last day hanging out by the beach and food...













Random Shots:













Finally heading home to land just in time to ake my 12 hour shift...had to sleep somewhere!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's Brother Bolt, Interesting routine, Best Wishes!!! NICE pics, looks like a GOOD time my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2008)

thanks arch...the routine is nothing special...right now with my cals low i dont wanna really go nuts with my routine just the basics to hit the muscles not trying to hit any records just trying to stay injury free.


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

Nice pic's there!  

Is it my imagination or is that one guy licking his armpit in one of the drunken night photos..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2008)

it wasn't suppose to come out like that he said but i told him he was a sick fuck LOL


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

ha ha... I guess that's what you do on drunken nights... I can't even imagine some of our pics that will be from Jamaica... rum, ... ganja.... oh my


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2008)

awww yeaaaa LOL


----------



## the other half (May 30, 2008)

and who ever said that having fun is easy. thats why i cant wait for jamaica, im hoping that it will finally be a trip that we arent going 24/7. ya right.

man you look good in the pics. and not that the other guys look bad, but you can tell who workouts and who doesnt.

and good thing you are an EMT. or else you might have died from that cut.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2008)

the other half said:


> and who ever said that having fun is easy. thats why i cant wait for jamaica, im hoping that it will finally be a trip that we arent going 24/7. ya right.
> 
> man you look good in the pics. and not that the other guys look bad, but you can tell who workouts and who doesnt.
> 
> and good thing you are an EMT. or else you might have died from that cut.



Sometimes vacations make things worse...you def need to go with the right people LOL.  In your case...man I'm sorry LMAO!

I could stand to lose a few more LBs...and I will LOL...but yea you can tell a little difference.

I didn't even know I had that baby cut...when I flipped the jet ski the girl who was behind me riding double was like there is blood coming out of your neck LOL.  I was like greaaaat!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2008)

Hit the beach yesterday for some chunkin with the gang.  Me and my ol man started it off strong with no stop hook ups for some time then everyone else chimed in and started their catch.  All in all we caught a ton of a fish had a blast kept enough for dinner and let the rest of em go.

All blues one skate no bass but a great time was had!  These were the biggest blues I ever caught off the surf.

Ill be there more often tryin to get a nice bass for dinner!




































\





And last but no least me doing my little fish dance!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 2, 2008)

Back in the gym...diet is going good I'm glad I am sticking to it thus far (going on week 2).  I changed the new workout already...back/hams/tris is just to much on the hands/grip so I am gonna do hams tomorrow.  I just couldn't do my SLDLs properly with my hands so tired and sore from back so thats the first change! 

I screwed up the rep ranges...I was suppose to go 8-10, 4-8, 12+  but I screwed ip the first few lifts.  No biggy I will be able to figure it all out for back next week.  I remembered half way through the workout LOL...all good in the hood though!

As far as RI's I am doing 1min between set 1 and 2 and 15s between set 2 and 3.  I dont time anything I just sorta wing it but it normally is pretty close.

Back/Tri's:
Sumo Deadlift
185*12
225*8
205*10
~~should have done 205, 225, 185

Tbar Row
90*12
135*5
115*9
~~should have done 115, 135, 90

HS High Row
180*15
270*8
230*12
~~should have done 230, 270, 180

DB Row
70s*12
80s*8
60s*15
~~ahh i got it now!

UH Pulldown
135*10
150*8
120*15

Vbar Pushdown
140*12
170*8
120*15

BB Skull Crusher
60*10
70*6
50*12

Rev Grip Pushdown
100*12
120*9
80*20

Abz
Therapy
Cardio 24m of intervals 3min 15deg incline walk, 3min flat run HR 145bpm-170bpm

Man I was sweating like a pig...the gym doesn't have AC and its like 90 degress today so its nasty inside.  Imagine working all out in a jungle LOL.  I think next week we transfer to the new gym which should be awsome!

All in all though I had  great workout...I'm happy where my strength is after cutting for 10 months thus far...and I'm almost at my goal.  I also enjoyed the new rep range scheme...I dont know if its the best routine in the world and I dont know where I got it from but it is changing things up which I needed.  I think I like the last 15second RI's its like almost doing a mini drop set with everything and I love drop sets and supersets LOL.

Hope ya'll had a great weekend I went to the beach and fished for 4 days straight!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I'm getting the hang of it now and I really enjoy this workout...its got a good pace...I dont worry so much about going heavy I can really concentrate on the muscle and I really hit the muscles hard.  Its a good mix of everything for me right now.

Chest/Bi's/Hams:  RIs 60s/15s
Flat DB Press
60s*12
70s*10
50s*15

Cable X Over
60s*12
70s*8
50s*16

Inc DB Press
50s*12
55s*8
45s*14

Flat DB Fly
35s*11
40s*8
35s*15

Pec Dec
100*12
120*10
90*15

BB Curl
70*12
80*8
60*15

Corey Curl
50s*12
60s*7
40s*15

Hammer Curl
30s*12
35s*8
25s*15

SLDL 
185*10
205*6
135*15

LLC
70*12
90*6
50*15

Abz
Therapy
Cardio - Sprints 
2min walk (warm up)
2min sprint 1min walk x5
3min walk (cool down)

I'm not sure the exact HR i was training at but I know I've never pushged myself that hard so I know I had to be in the 90-95%MHR range.

I read this little thing in M&F about some HIIT cycle they did an experiment on for 6 weeks training 3x week with HRs ranging from 90%MHR to 115%MHR so I think I'm gonna give it a go!  Today was just a test to see how I reacted to 15 minutes of hell LOL.  I am gonna get a heart rate monitor though b/c the treadmill said I was only training at like 60%MHR and I know I was training much harder so I'm gonna look onjline and order me one!

And the new diet is holding pretty well...I'm stickin to it which I like.  I guess I know I get my one refeed a week so it keeps me on track.  Before I left for vacation I was 178 that was just a little over a week ago I weighted myself this morning and I was 174.8!!!  I can't wait to give this routine and diet a few more weeks and see how I progress.


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2008)

are you suppose keep your heart rate at 90 - 115%?.. if so,, wouldn't that just deplete some of your hard-earned muscle mass?

I generally like the workouts I see in M&F,, even though I think they are all geared toward people on... uh... gear


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's BRother Bolt, Very interesting in here!!! Great pics too, Huge fish!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

katt said:


> are you suppose keep your heart rate at 90 - 115%?.. if so,, wouldn't that just deplete some of your hard-earned muscle mass?
> 
> I generally like the workouts I see in M&F,, even though I think they are all geared toward people on... uh... gear



This is a 6 week program...of 15minute HIIT cardio same basic principles as regular HIIT only this one takes it to the extreme.  The studies said that all participants increased in every aspect of fitness including o2 capacity, calories burned, endurance, etc etc.  The article is down stairs when I head to my work bag I'll grab it and post what it says exactly.

This is just a basic cardio plan made to go to the extreme to show short intense cardio workouts (15 minutes 3xweek) can trump hours and hours of cardio during the week. (45m-60m 5-7x week).

Now would this ruin muscle mass?  Not sure to be honest with ya.  I mean if I were to do extended time slots of that crazy heart rate I think it would sure as hell eat up LBM but HIIT normally increases your test/anabolic state and helpsou add LBM (hence the reason marathon runners are skinny super lean buggas and sprinters are normally pretty stocky/muscular)

I ordered a heart rate monitor to start monitoring my heart rate while doing cardio considering today I was training in the 85-90% MHR for 15 minutes.  And I am going to try and take my bodyfat and get some pictures prior to starting this routine and see how it affects my body.

What do you think it will do?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o's BRother Bolt, Very interesting in here!!! Great pics too, Huge fish!!!



Yea I'm like the spice of life I always have to keep things interesting or I get bored heh!

Thanks for the kind comments bud!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

I've always heard that doing HIIT burns less muscle than doing just balls to the wall cardio...either that or doing really long, slow cardio sessions (like an hour or more)  but who has time for that??? 

great workouts in here DB...and I LOVE the fish dance!!!   I need to come up there and go fishing sometime....looks like fun!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I've always heard that doing HIIT burns less muscle than doing just balls to the wall cardio...either that or doing really long, slow cardio sessions (like an hour or more)  but who has time for that???
> 
> great workouts in here DB...and I LOVE the fish dance!!!   I need to come up there and go fishing sometime....looks like fun!!!!



Yea if you want to maintain the max amount of LBM its either HIIT or longer slower paced cardio right around 60%MHR.  Anyhting over that you risk burning more LBM then wanted.

For instance if you train 30 minutes on the treadmill @ 60%MHR you may only burn 300 cals 100 of that being fat (fake numbers here) now if you train for 30 minutes @ 75%MHR you would burn 700cals 200 of that being fat but those other cals you burn are good ol muscle gettin eaten away so though you burn more cals in the end if your goal is muscle you are taking 2 steps forward and 1 step back. 

But its better then doing nothing and being fat again LOL.

And yea the fish dance normally works...plus it gets the girls attention LMAO!!!

Hell I love 10 minutes from where those pictures were taken you give me a call and we can set up a day BBQ at my house I got the pool you name it I can get it done!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 4, 2008)

I had a really shitty workout today...just no sleep and kinda run down today but I did what I could.

No cardio I sorta twisted my left ankle at work last night but I have a heart rate monitor coming in the mail so Im gonna wanna testr it out so I'll go for a run this weekend.

Quads/Delts/Traps
Squats
185*12
225*8
135*20

Leg Press
360*12
450*9
270*20

Leg Ext
110*12
130*8
90*15

DB Milt Press
45s*12
55s*8
40s*14

DB Side Lateral
20s*12
25s*9
15s*15

B/O Lateral
40s*12
50s*8
35s*15

DB Front Raise
25s*12
30s*9
20s*15

HS Side Lateral (single arm)
80*12
100*7
70*15

Face Pull (single arm)
80*12
100*8
70*15

HS Shrug SS BB Shrug SS DB Shrug
180*15 SS 135*15 SS 75s*12
180*12 SS 135*9 SS 60s*6
~~all six sets done as one superset

Abz/Therapy

I just didn't have the energy to keep going so I just did a quick superset for traps and had to leave!  Im spent!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 4, 2008)

Just stopped by the new gym to pickup the ID card and get my picture taken.

HOLY SHIT this place is friggin amazing!!!!!!

I can't wait to workout there...there is so much room its not even funny.  Supersets are out of the question pretty much b/c you will cool down getting to the other lift.

Only thing I am upset about is there is no rack for me to do rack deadlifts...it only goes to just above my knee so that kinda blows!  Ill improvise though!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2008)

Heya bolt!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice AV


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 4, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Heya bolt!


Heya bud!  How goes it?



b_reed23 said:


> nice AV


Thanks sweety...thats just a drunken ol me playing around...I think I can't get better then that!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2008)

Well haven't done much this weekend yet but the fun has just started!  Went out to the movies with some friends for the late showing now in a few hours im gonna go fishing off the surf for the morning and enjoy the beach and hopefully a nice sunrise!  Fish the day away come home sleep then up to long island for a archery tourny then home to hook up the new pool pump (which I'm pickign up sunday morning) and enjoy the rest of the weekend at the pool!

Ahh not much sleep in there but its gona be alot of fun!  Hope I get some good pictures for you guys this weekend!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh tyea got my heart rate monitor in but haven't had a chance to use it...I did pull some tree stands out of the woods and worked up one hell of a sweat.

One problem I am having though is that my metabolism is through the friggin roof and I can't stop eating...I'm non stop on fruit veggies and protein.  I have even resorted to lunch meats b/c at 3-4 in the morning who has the nerve to BBQ and wake the neighbors LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 7, 2008)

Well went to the movies had a blast got home around 1am...fromt here I decided to hit the beach early for some morning fishing so grabbed my gear and hit the surf.

Watched the sun up on the beach which was amazing!!!  Nothing was hitting so I pulled the lines in and just relaxed ont he beach.  Bout noon came home and relaxed by the pool and soaked up some more sun!  Got a little red when i fell asleep LOL but it will even out in a day or two.

Now I'm packing my gear up to drive ut to long island for my archery tournythen home for some BBQ ansd pool side fun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2008)

Here are some neat sunup shots I got while hanging out n the beach...man what a site it was in person!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2008)

Had a blast at the tourny got home installed th enew pump in the pool and then a few friends stopped over to hang!

Sat at the pool drank some beers...then had some more...BBQ then sat around the fire to enjoy the rest of the night away!  I put down a lil over a 12 pack and am feeling no pain but had a blast...tomorrow is right back to the good old diet.  I packed alot of carbs away today thats for sure LOL.

Hope you guys had a good weekend I know I had a blast!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2008)

DB!! I love the pics....especially the one with the fishin pole, and the other with the boat...looks like fun!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> DB!! I love the pics....especially the one with the fishin pole, and the other with the boat...looks like fun!!



Thanks hun...it was awsome to be out on the beach at that hour!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2008)

First day at the new gym...its soso.  The place is huge but now I need to adjust to all the weights and new equipment.  Plus it gets SUPER packed around 2-3pm so that blows ass...they could have designed the layout a little better but whatever it is what it is.  This whole wee will be interesting...

Deadlift
135, 185, 225, 275 *1
315*1 drop 225*8 drop 135*10

Tbar Row
115*10
125*6
90*12

HS High Row
230*10
270*6
180*15

DB Row
70s*10
90s*7
65s*14

UH Pulldwn
120*10
160*7
100*15

Vbar pushdown
140*11
170*7
120*15

Skull Crusher
60*11
70*7
50*14

Pushdown
110*12
130*8
90*15

Abz/Therapy

Cardio day1 week 1
5min warmup 
2min run @ 90% MHR  1min walk x 5
5min cool down
~~this is the new cardio routine...its 3x week for 6 weeks.  Today was the first one and shit it doesn't sound like much but just when you think your in good shape push yuself to train at 90+ MHR and man it kicks your ass!!!!!  I felt like I have never ran in my life I was so tired.  And I dont know how the fuck I'm gonna train at 115% MHR LOL but I'll get it done!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2008)

whoa...sounds interesting...I'll def. follow along!

nice deads


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks hun!  deads well thats what I'm gonna max out at this summer while cutting...I just can't afford to tax the body to much with this low of cals in fear of an injury.

hopefully by the fall I'll be back to my 405max


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Whats up DB? How are things?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Whats up DB? How are things?



HOLY FUCK!  How the hell are ya bro?

Things are good on my end...you know me always bustin my hump and gettin nowhere LOL!


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

You know your doing well, dont be so hard on yourself! Stay positive and consistent!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2008)

how has your work schedule been? I haven't heard you mention it in a while


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 11, 2008)

Double D said:


> You know your doing well, dont be so hard on yourself! Stay positive and consistent!



Yea things are good...I'm gettin sick of cutting but whatcha gonna do right?  But I'm almost there...now I just have another goal to aim for...got a cruise in august so its more motivation!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how has your work schedule been? I haven't heard you mention it in a while



It hasn't been to bad till this week.  With this heat wave that came in we lost the power to our sub station we are quartered at so there has been no AC for 3 days.  So that means we have to stay in our rig for the entire shift so its very uncomfortable.  Plus the heat just gets ya drained and exhausted not to mention the call volume has doubled!

I actually didn't go to the gym today b/c I was just too damn tired!  I needed some more sleep b/c I didn't get much sleep past 2 days.  Tomorrow morning I have training right our my 18 hour shift so I will go to the gym after that since I will be right next door.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is yesterdays workout...just didn't have any strength at all!!!  Im thinking its the heat and lack of cals combined.

Chest/Hams/Bi's:
SLDL
185*10
225*4
135*12

Sitting Leg Curl
70*10
90*7
50*12

DB Bench
65s*10
75s*5
50s*14

Cable X Over
60s*12
70s*9
50s*15

Inc DB Bench
50s*10
55s*8
45s*12

DB Fly
30s*12
40s*6
20s*22

Pec Dec
100*12
120*10
90*15

BB Curl
70*12
80*10
60*14

Corey Curl
50s*10
60s*7
40s*16

Hammer Curl
30s*12
40s*8
25s*16

Abz/Therapy

Cardio - Day 2 Week 1
5m warm up
2m sprint @92%MHR 1m walk  x5
5min cool down

I was suppose to train at 95% MHR but I just couldn't get my heart rate up in time!  I dont know who designed this routine but there is no way in hell I can get my heart rate from 130-190 within tose 2 minutes.  After the sprint my heart rate just drops...its what I have been trainign my body to do for years...to be healthy LOL.  I just can't train any higher then that to be honest with ya.  I was running all out and my legs just couldn't push me past that heart rate.  

Tomorrow I train at 90% again then next week I get to up it so we will see if I can manage if not I'll scrap it.

GOOOOOOD NEWS!  After having to edit this post I stepped on the scale and for the first time in a long time I am see'ing progress...I currently weight 173!!!!!  I haven;t gone past the 175-177 mark in over a month and out of no where I finally broke the platue!  I hope this diet will keep up for a few more weeks and give me results!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 11, 2008)

great job DB!! 

where ya goin on a cruise to? Sounds like fun!  I know what you mean about the heat...I have been exhausted myself....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> great job DB!!
> 
> where ya goin on a cruise to? Sounds like fun!  I know what you mean about the heat...I have been exhausted myself....



i think jamaica/mexico but honestly im not to sure LOL i just told em Iw ould go!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

That cruise in one hell of a motivation. If I were your trainer everyday I would use consequense questions with ya......


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> That cruise in one hell of a motivation. If I were your trainer everyday I would use consequense questions with ya......



LOL at this point I feel like I need a trainer...I'm fuckin run down!

Shitty workout today...I have trained twice now with no sleep...crazy at work then CEUs and bullshit and this and that and more work I didn't go yesterday b/c I was to tired then today I wasn't gonna go b/c I still hadn't slept.  But I went and it was just a horrible workout...couldn't squat I was so out of it so I just did some leg press (5 sets) then 4 sets for each delt andd 5 sets for traps and I was out.  Went light no focus and probably didn't benefit from it but oh well its done now I'm going to relax!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

I think alot of people look at a trainer in a bad way. Some people are like, "well I know how to workout." Where as thats just not it, we keep them accountable and you will go so much harder with someone pushing you. And I think thats why online training is a joke.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> I think alot of people look at a trainer in a bad way. Some people are like, "well I know how to workout." Where as thats just not it, we keep them accountable and you will go so much harder with someone pushing you. And I think thats why online training is a joke.



i see nothing wrong with trainers as long as they are properly trained and apply that knowledge as well as common sense to their job.


online training...i would have to call it online guidence...you cannt train someone online but you can guide them in the direction in what to do.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 15, 2008)

For me the idea of a trainer is a training partner - someone who is physically there with you all the time, checking form, pushing you but keeping you safe at the same time. I'd be made up to have Double D as my trainer - no kidding.

Deadbolt! How you doing man!! Sounds like you're really suffering with the heat. I'm Scottish so you can imagine, first sign of summer and we're all sweating and slathering on the factor 50! Its humidity that kills me though, i just feel like i can't draw a breath, horrible. 

That cruise sounds good, great to have something like that to aim for. Keep going with the cutting, but watch you don't run yourself into the ground. If you're too tired and demotivated to go to the gym - don't go!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> For me the idea of a trainer is a training partner - someone who is physically there with you all the time, checking form, pushing you but keeping you safe at the same time. I'd be made up to have Double D as my trainer - no kidding.
> 
> Deadbolt! How you doing man!! Sounds like you're really suffering with the heat. I'm Scottish so you can imagine, first sign of summer and we're all sweating and slathering on the factor 50! Its humidity that kills me though, i just feel like i can't draw a breath, horrible.
> 
> That cruise sounds good, great to have something like that to aim for. Keep going with the cutting, but watch you don't run yourself into the ground. If you're too tired and demotivated to go to the gym - don't go!



heya hun glad ya could stop by!

yea that heat was nasty but the wave broke now its soso...hopefully it will remain cooler at night while im at work.  im not a heat fan when i cant strip down to shorts and flip flops and nothing more!

yea i can't wait for the cruise it will be a blast im going eith some really awsome people!!!  there should be some "interesting" pictuires from that one!  i got some from last night on the way you will enjoy lol!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2008)

well this weekend was another good one!

slept in late friday then ran a few errans and met up with my brother and my buddy for some night crabbing.

saturday did some yard worka nd split a shit load of wood for the outdoor fireplace!  then i had a wedding to go to which if it wasn't for the open bar it would have been a disaster but me and bud man we havin a ball.  got shit faced no other way to put it me and my friends had a friggin blast.  its the same crew ill be going on the cruise with so we are excited LOL.

today is hang over day and BBQ with my pops lounging at home!  just relaxing!

diet i let loose this weekend...been going so strict even on refeeds i have just been run down so i let myself indulge some and ill be right back on track tomorrow as always!

ill get some pics of last night up for ya soon...the faces will say it all LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds like fun...I got a bit crazy this past weekend myself


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 16, 2008)

Fab! You have to let loose every now and again, keeps you sane more than anything else!

Cant wait to see these pictures, sounds like you had a ball!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Fab! You have to let loose every now and again, keeps you sane more than anything else!
> 
> Cant wait to see these pictures, sounds like you had a ball!



Yea I had a fucking miserable week so I just said the hell with my diet and everything and just got crazy!  Even on my refeed days its just clean carbs like brown rice and whole grain shit...which I dont mind at all Im not a big carb person.  But I just ate everything under the sun this weekend LOL and drank enough to make a small man cry!

Although horrible for the body and I was cramping all night from all the carbs it did wonders for the mind!



b_reed23 said:


> sounds like fun...I got a bit crazy this past weekend myself



i love to hear that!!!  mmMmMMmMm!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2008)

I had a friggin awsome workout!!!  Numbers are nothing to brag about same low weights as always but this workout just felt good, I felt solid in all my moves, and what a pump I got!!!

5m warm up
2m sprint/1m walk x5 (80-85%MHR)
5m cool down

Back/Tri's:
Sumo Deadlift
205*9
225*7
185*12

Tbar Rows
115*11
135*6
90*15

HS High Row
230*11
270*9
180*15

DB Row
70s*10
90s*7
65s*15

UH Pulldown
140*10
160*7
120*15

Vbar Pushdown
140*12
180*5
130*14

Skullcrusher
60*11
80*5
50*15

Pushdown (was suppose to be underhand but i forgot lol)
120*12
140*7
100*15

Abz/Therapy
30m eliptical

Great workout for me mentally!  Also got 2 sessions of cardio in this workout...gonna try this out from now on.  HIIT in the beggining and then we have a cardio theater so at the end of the workout just to burn some more cals I am gonna run in there and do something.  Today was eliptical and I burned an extra 350cals which is fine by me!  Plus I get to watch some TV lol!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2008)

Another decent workout...and 2 cardio sessions to boot!

Hams/Chest/Bi's:
SLDL
185*11
225*5
135*15

SLC
80*11
100*8
70*15

DB Bench
65s*12
75s*7
55s*15

Cable X Over
70s*10
80s*8
60s*12

DB Inc Bench
50s*10
55s*8
45s*13

DB Fly
35s*12
40s*9
30s*15

Pec Dec
120*12
160*9
100*15

BB Curl
70*11
90*6
60*15

Corey Curl
50s*12
60s*6
40s*15

Hammer Curl
35s*10
40s*6
30s*15

Therapy

Cardio:
5m warm up
2m sprint 1m walk (80%MHR) (pre weights)
40m elitical (450cals burned) (post weights)

Even on my all out sprints its very difficult for me to even hit 85%MHR so I guess with all this cardio my cardiovascular endurance is getting pretty good.  I'm gonna need to start training with longer intervals to keep my heart rate up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2008)

holy shit...nice couple of workouts!!!!!!  I bet that pre-workout cardio really gets your blood pumping!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> holy shit...nice couple of workouts!!!!!!  I bet that pre-workout cardio really gets your blood pumping!!



oh yea i really enjoy it!  i build one hell of a sweat, i really warm the body up good, and when im almost done with weights normally i start dragging knowing i have to do cardio but now I can kick ass with the weights and not worry about it


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2008)

Well last week I had the shittiest quad/delt workout of my life so i promised myself this week I really needed to hit them hard.  At first I had no motivation to work my quads but after my first set I was pumped.  Shoulders I still didn't push to hard just used less RIs b/c the shoulder is still jacked pretty good.

Quads/Delts/Traps:
Sumo Squat
225*12
275*6
185*15

Leg Press
450*10
500*7
360*12

Leg Ext.
115*10
130*6
85*12

DB Milt Press
45s*12
55s*9
40s*14

DB Side Lateral
25s*12
30s*8
20s*15

B/o Lateral
45s*10
55s*6
35s*14

DB Front Raise
25s*12
30s*10
20s*15

HS Side Lateral
80*10
110*8
65*15

Rope Face Pull
110*10
140*8
90*15

DB Shrug SS BB Shrug
70s*15 SS 135*15 x3

Cardio:
5m warm up
2m sprint 1m walk (80%MHR) (pre weights)
15m walk to stretch legs (post weights)

If I feel the same next week all the delt work needs to be increased....or on second though I have a tournament next weekend so I probabaly wont go crazy in the gym maybe on 2 days with moderate work...gonna be alot of hiking and shooting in this one its 4 full days!

All in all I'm pleased with my workout but I do need to start the therapy on my knee again its a lil wobbly with all this cardio!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 18, 2008)

with all that work how is your shoulder doing??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> with all that work how is your shoulder doing??



its ok...it still lets me know there is a problem and i can't do alot of exercises anymore and my weights suck for the most part...but ive learned to accept it.  its either do a few basic lifts half ass or do nothing at all.

im gonna be switching over to prrs when i come back from my tourny so i will be lifting heavy again we'll see how that works out for me.  so far i enjoy this workout but i dont think its gonna work for me...i need a change been doing the same ol shit for a while now ya know...so its time for a whole new change to mess the body up and keep it guessing and theres nothing better then prrs LOL.

i honestly can't wait to see how my squats will progress...I was shocked i got 275 up today i think soon ill be repping 315 again.

im worried about my deadlifts though...i think thats a major culprit of my shoulder problems but im gonna see if i can make it work b/c i was born to deadlift!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2008)

Well just wrapped up the party tonight!  Man what a blast sat all day in the sun bunch of friends c ame over and just relaxed by the pool with some drinks!

Later on a couple of my other friends of the other sex came by LOL some midnight dippin in the pool and lots of booz made for a "fun" night LOL.  I have some marks to prove it LMAO!  Had a blast didn't even eat that much crap.  

Tomorrow morning is clean up day LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2008)

BTW here are a few pix from last weekends wedding these were while i was somewhat sober...it all went downhill from here!












All them cups were mixed drinks LMAO the table was littered with em!





This is where the party was really at!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2008)

And here are some injuries from last night...I like to title them hazzards of drunkin fun in the pool with half naked girls LOL.

This is a bite mark...and the picture does it no justice!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2008)

I found 2 pics that came out clear from last month...i think I was like 179 here not sure what I'm at now to be honest with ya.  I need to take some updated pix though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had by all.  Nice choice of avi!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 23, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Looks like a good time was had by all.  Nice choice of avi!


thanks bud and yea i like it LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I wasn't gonna go to the gym this week b/c of my tourny but I said fuck it I gotta do something so I went in to test my PRs.

Full body routine:
Rack Deadlift
135*3
185*2
225*1
275*1
315*1
365*1
385*1
405*1 PR!!!

Sumo Squat
135*3
185*2
225*2
275*1
315*1
335*1
355*1
375*1 PR!!!

DB Bench
30s*4
45s*3
60s*2
75s*2
85s*2 PR!!!
~~post shoulder injury and being that it will never get better this is my new PR

BB Bench
135*4
165*2
185*1
205*1

BB Row
3*135*10

DB Milt Press
3*45s*12

Leg Ext
3*100*12

Cable X Over
3*50s*20

EZ Bar Curl
3*60*12

DB Side Lateral
4*20s*12

Pushdown
3*120*20

Did a bit of extra chest and light on shoulder/back/legs b/c I will be shooting well over a thousand arrows this weekend and hiking mile upon mile up and down a ski slope to complete the 4 day trial.  So I went easy...no cardio this week and no abs.  Can't afford to be stiff or sore.

I am very pleased with my numbers to be honest with you...after cutting for 10 months dropping roughly 30lbs I am pleased to see my strength is still there when needed with just a few carbs.  I'm happy I set some new PRs and now once summer is over I hope to CRUSH em!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2008)

wow DB! first of all, nice workout!

2nd...looks like a couple killer parties!! I'm afraid to ask what the bite marks were from...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 24, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> wow DB! first of all, nice workout!
> 
> 2nd...looks like a couple killer parties!! I'm afraid to ask what the bite marks were from...



thanks hun!

and what your thinking....its probabaly pretty damn close to what happened LOL


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Double D (Jun 24, 2008)

Dude that is sooo much stuff to do in one workout. More man than me....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 24, 2008)

katt   how is vaca hun?

DD yea it wasn't bad...its def not my normal workout by any means!  i just did that b/c thats my only workout of the week before my tourny.  starting next week I'll be switchign to a lower volume workout but more to the point...going back to PRRS for the time being!  gotta do something to improve them pictures above cause that just aint gonna cut it!  far to much body fat there!


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2008)

Vaca wus bery gude.... ya mon

Dey ave lots o fun ..... ya mon

dey ave lots o pirty tings.... ya mon

dey ave anyting fer der parties.... ya mon....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2008)

glad you had a great time hun!  dont worry we were still home working out asses off for ya 

but it wasn't all that bad...for me anyhow...met a new girl and im diggin her!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 25, 2008)

....a new girl that bites his armpit....


----------



## katt (Jun 25, 2008)

oooooo... he must like it rough......


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> but it wasn't all that bad...for me anyhow...met a new girl and im diggin her!



And from the looks of those pictures, she's been diggin into you too.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking good Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2008)

she is a sweet heart...and those bites were from here friend LOL!

just got in from my archery tourny...had a blast...ate like shit...but hiked a shitload!  tons of trails and covered close to 20 miles in 4 days but i still ate like a champ LOL.

had some good days and some bad days...didn't shoot the last day my back just hurt way to much!

tomorrow starts the new workout...going with prrs!  power week this week can't wait i miss this stuff!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey check this out was searching through my comp for something and found this pic of me from last year i thinkk...i was a litle over 200lbs and just miserable fat!

I have since lost 30-40lbs!  refere to pictures above for more recent ones...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2008)

Well started my PRRS cycle and man did I ever miss this!  Best workouts ever!

Power Back/Tri's:
Rack Deadlift
315*4
335*4
365*2
~~had to figure my reps out...next time im gonna try 355*4*3

Old School Tbar Row
135*6 (poor form)
115*7
125*6
~~next time ill be fine with these.

UH Pulldown
160*7
180*6*2
~~these felt awsome...i can finally do more then my own body weight LOL

CG Cable Row
160*6
180*6
200*4
~~oh yea back was pumped!!!

BB Skull Crusher
70*6
80*6*2
90*4

Vbar Pushdown
150*6
170*6
190*2

Therapy
Abz
Cardio:
(pre workout) 4m warm up 15 min intervals 2m sprint 1 min walk
(post workout) 60m eliptical 5miles, 600cals burned, 65%mhr

SPENT!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2008)

man...I did p/rr/s when I first started on this forum...I miss it too, but right now I don't have the time to focus on the preparation of the workouts, and the workouts themselves!! I will be following along for sure...I LOVE this routine!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> man...I did p/rr/s when I first started on this forum...I miss it too, but right now I don't have the time to focus on the preparation of the workouts, and the workouts themselves!! I will be following along for sure...I LOVE this routine!!!


yea it is a GREAT routine!  i miss it to death and love the workouts!

the workouts are pretty low volume and can be done pretty quick if you dont bullshit...but you do need to work at it and without concentration the time adds up.  HIT is perfect for you right now but ill workout for ther both of us with this one doll!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2008)

Another decent workout...chest still sux can't move any decent weight but its something I have to leave with...whats the saying I always use "check your ego at the door!".  The workout felt good so I can't complain.

Oh yea and back/tri's are KILLIN me today I'm lovin it!

Cardio pre workout - 20m HIIT treadmill
Chest/Bi's:
DB Bench
75s*6
80s*6
80s*5

Inc Smith Bench
135*6
185*3 (to heavy for the shoulder)
2*165*6

DB Fly
45s*7
2*55s*5

Oly BB Curl
95*6
105*4

HS Preacher
2*80*6

DB Hammer Curl
40s*7
50s*4

Therapy

Short and to the point today had some problems with my truck so had to get it checked out and I have to pull an extra shift so had to bang it out and run.  No post cardio.  Tomorrow is double cardio, delts/traps, abs, and therapy!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2008)

Bitchin' avi mate


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Bitchin' avi mate



thanks sexy!  how was the trip?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2008)

First off I have to say I am sooooooo fucking sore its not even funny!!!

Had a shitty workout today if ya ask em...pulled a double last night didn't get home till 10am (was at the gym by 2pm) and didn't drink a stitch of water last night b/c i was so busy.  I was dehydrated today and to top it off I forgot my water at home so i had nothign to drink the entire workout.  So between the no water and ladck of sleep I think thats why I felt like shit!

Delts/Traps:
Smith Milt Press
155*6
175*4
175*3

DB Cheat Laterals
40s*6
2*45s*5

DB Front Raise
40s*6
2*45s*5

UH BB Shrug
4*225*8

Pre workout cardio - 20m HIIT
Post Cardio workout - null

Abz
Therapy

I am keeping the shoulder work to the bare minimum in volume just b/c of the injury...I dont want to re-injure myself this far along into my cut so I'll just level off until my calories go back up.

I feel like shit Im exhausted and I want my tour to end already LOL.

Oh BTW at work last night I officialy broke my 8th phone in one year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im so fucking mad!!!!!  I could put a kid through school with all the $$ I spent on phones this year...so now I just ordered a new blackberry curve should be in tomorrow!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 2, 2008)

that sucks about the phone...Cody is the same way with them   I lost my ipod during our move....I'm not good with musical devices


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 3, 2008)

yea tell me about it!  i just checked my email and the new blackberry was delivered today...man i love overnight shipping!  heading home now to go charge it and try not to break it LOL

Had a pretty good workout today!  Felt good to hit the legs friggin hard and move some decent weight around!

Legs:
Sumo Squats
315*4
2*365*4

Leg Press
3*540*6

Leg Ext
130*6
145*6
160*4

SLDL
185*6
2*225*4
~~my hands were hurting so much and my legs were soooo wobbly LOL I may have to do these after squats from now one!

LLC - A
80*7
95*4

LLC - B
90*6
110*6

There are two different lying leg curl machines in this gym and the first one sux!  It hyperextends your knee like a SOB and you can't go heavy without injury...fuckng commercialized gyms they piss me off.   Made for the person who just goes through the motion and doesn't use enough weight to hold a paper plate down.

But the second one you can really curl up into without to much pressure on the knee.   Now I know which one to use!

All and all a good workout...I didn't do any cardio I just wanted to get home.  I didn't sleep for 3 straight days and finally got some sleep this morning after work.  I haven't been home in 2 weeks and I couldn't bare to spend another hour and a half in the gym I gotta go LOL.  I'll take the bike out this weekend for some cardio though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 3, 2008)

PS: scale read 172 this morning w00t!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2008)

How To Add Free Ringtones to Your BlackBerry | CrackBerry.com


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2008)

How To Add Free Ringtones to Your BlackBerry | CrackBerry.com


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 7, 2008)

Had a good workout today...it was difficult to stay in the rep ranges its been so long since ive had to do it.  But next time it will be alot better.

RR Back/Tri's:
Sumo Deadlift
245*4
2*225*6

HS High Row
3*270*8

UH BB Row
135*10
2*155*8

CG Pulldown
3*140*15

Stiff Arm Pulldown
70*20
90*20

HS Tri Ext
80*10
2*100*6

UH Pushdown
100*12
120*10

Kickback
15s*20
20s*15

Abz
Therapy
Pre workout cardio 20m HIIT

Like I said before the rep ranges were all over the place but I'll narrow it down.  Good workout though felt solid.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 7, 2008)

are you doing standard rep/range?? 8-12 for uppers and 10-15 for lowers??  Anyway...workout looks killer!!

Where has everyone been lately?  My journal is feeling empty!  I miss all the people who USED to be on here. IM just isn't what it used to be, is it??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> are you doing standard rep/range?? 8-12 for uppers and 10-15 for lowers??  Anyway...workout looks killer!!
> 
> Where has everyone been lately?  My journal is feeling empty!  I miss all the people who USED to be on here. IM just isn't what it used to be, is it??



i sorta made my own reps up not sure if it goes with the exact protocols eric came up with.

and yes IM is friggin dead...if it weren't for my journal i dont think id even come on here anymore...just not the same!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2008)

Another decent workout...same ol problems with the reps though.

Inc DB Press
65s*8
70s*8
75s*8

Cable X Over
70s*12
2*80s*10

Pec Dec
3*100*15

DB Curl
2*40s*7

Corey Curl
50s*12
60s*12
60s*9

Concentration Curl
2*20s*20

Therapy

Cardio:
Pre workout 20m HIIT treadmill
Post workout 30m eliptial 3miles/350cals burned 

Short and to the point got a good pump in this workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2008)

still a great workout, nice concentration curls!! Those will definetly pump up the arms!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2008)

Yea my arms were feelin it after them curls lol!

Well today a buddy of mine from work asked me to go to his gym with him and show him around...he needs to get in shape.  So I'm gonna go with him to show him a full body routine he can do 3x a week on some machines and what not. 

Im not sure what my workout will look like just get so I'm just gonna roll with this one.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2008)

Not such a good workout today but Im not worried...my buddy needed help and I think I set him up with a decent workout he can stick to nice and simple.

The gym he goes to is so fancy and preppy it made me sick!!!  Fucking flamers I tell ya people were afraid to sweat...not one serious athlete in the place...the trainers were more about socializing and catering to what the fat clients want instead of working them.  This one fat guy was like oh man I hate squats they make me sweat so the trainer was like oh its OK then you dont need to work legs...???????...WTF???.....they both need to get bitch slapped!

Anyhow I was the only serious trainer in the place and all eyes were on me...first time they saw someone actually use free weights LOL.  It was kind of nice I had half the gym to myself b/c everyone there uses machines haha.

I took it easy on shoulders I dont want to screw anything up and this new gym was strange so I didn't go all out.

Delts/Traps:
DB Milt Press
3*55s*8

Seated DB Side Lateral
3*25s*10

B/o Lateral
3*45s*15

DB SHrug
3*95s*10

HS Shrug
2*230*15
270*15
320*15

Therapy

No abz/cardio I was there to help my friend I didn't want to hold him up.  Then he took me out for lunch and I taught him a bit about nutrition.  All and all a good day but can't wait to get back to a real gym tomorrow!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2008)

....I almost wish you could have gone all out just to show them all how its done!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ....I almost wish you could have gone all out just to show them all how its done!!!!



I would have loved to but I probabaly would have been kicked out LOL...if I wasn't there under my buddies guest pass and had I gone in on my own I would have destroyed some of those peoples ego's LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2008)

Well yesterday wasn't a good day for me diet wise. 

Meals went as follows:
m1 - MRP bar pre workout

m2 - 1 1/2 scoops whey granola bar post workout

m3 - jack daniels grilled chix w/ double veggies, garden salad w/ 4 croutons, 1 bite of breadstick, honey mustard dressing

m4 - grilled pork loin, veggies, 1 apple, 1tbl natty pb

m5 - 2 greek spinach pies (spinach and feta cheese wrapped in filo dough and baked) the small ones like orderve (sp?) size 

m6 - grilled steal, veggies

Def way out of the norm fro my day to day diet and even had some carbs but I couldn't pass up the pies they are my favorit and my buddy dragged me out to fridays after the gym and bought me lunch for showing him around.  

BUUUUUT on a good note I did have a pretty good workout today...numbers weren't all that high but legs are friggin jello!

RR Legs:
Leg Ext
115*10
130*10

HS Squat
3*315*15

Single Leg Press
140*20
180*20
200*20
~~oh yea these are killer!!!

DB SLDL
50s*10
70s*8
80s*8
~~grip failure on these need to get some straps...so sweaty in the gym even a touch of chalk couldn't hold em.

Sitting Leg Curl
70*12
80*12

Single Leg Lying Leg Curl
2*10*15
~~wow what a joke LOL...my old gy, had a single leg curl that I liked but the one in this gym destroys my bad knee so I can't use it.  I tried using the lying leg curl but the machine itself is pretty heavy so I can't add much weight this far into the workout LOL.


Abz/Therapy/Cardio 20 min HIIT pre workout

All in all i still wobbled out of the gym LOL so its a good sign.  Tonight I'm going over my girls house....yes ladies I'm again taken so no more drunken sex nights for you...gonna so some swimming to loosen the legs up a bit heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2008)

Total shaft length (from nock throat to back of point) divided by the distance from the nock point to the balance point of the arrow, minus .5 x 100 equals FOC


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Total shaft length (from nock throat to back of point) divided by the distance from the nock point to the balance point of the arrow, minus .5 x 100 equals FOC


 



anyways...workout looks killer...and the diet doesn't look THAT bad...sheesh....give yourself a break sometimes!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> anyways...workout looks killer...and the diet doesn't look THAT bad...sheesh....give yourself a break sometimes!!!!



LOL sorry i was away at work and had to remember that formula to make some custom arrows for this up and coming hunting season and didn't want to lose it so i posted it here LOL

workouts are awsome!!  im loving them!  there is no room for error with the diet now i am 6 weeks out from vacation and I would like to lose another 7lbs so its time to kick it into over drive!

i also need to start tanning more or im gonna burn like a SOB out there!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry wasn't around for the weekend...not like anyone is ever around here anymore!

Had a great weekend hung out with my girl sat at the pool and chillaxed had a BBQ on saturday!

Had an awsome workout today...man I love shock week!!


Back/Tri's:
Stiff Arm Pulldown SS HS Low Row
(120*10 SS 180*10) x 3

DB Row SS Pulldown
(65s*10 SS 100*10) x 3

DS CG Cable Row
140*8 DS 120*8 DS 100*8 

UH Pushdown SS HS Tri Ext
120*12 SS 60*12
140*8 SS 70*10

BB Skull Crusher SS Bench Dips
60*10 SS  BW*15
70*9 SS BW*15

DS Vbar Pushdown
120*10 DS 110*10 DS 100*10

Abz
Therapy

Cardio : (pre workout) 22m treadmill 2 miles
Cardio : (post workout) 30m eliptical 3miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 14, 2008)

ah...so she is def. your "girl" now...you didn't tell me about that!!   haha...just kiddin....

actually I do lurk here on the weekends...but your right...no one is ever around...IM is becoming a ghost board...

AWSOME workout!!! I'm guessing you were running on the treadmill to get that kind of mileage?? running on the mill hurts my legs/knees...does it not bother you??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ah...so she is def. your "girl" now...you didn't tell me about that!!   haha...just kiddin....
> 
> actually I do lurk here on the weekends...but your right...no one is ever around...IM is becoming a ghost board...
> 
> AWSOME workout!!! I'm guessing you were running on the treadmill to get that kind of mileage?? running on the mill hurts my legs/knees...does it not bother you??



yes its official and she is amazing!  can't wait to see where it goes!

i lurk from time to time but its just not the same 

Thanks I love these workouts!

i have been using the treadmill alot latel and no problems thus far as long as i warm up properly.  i use the eliptical for my post workout cardio though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2008)

Shock Chest/Bi's:
Cable X Over SS HS Inc Press
60s*10 SS 80*10
60s*10 SS 80*8

Decline BB SS Inc DB
135*10 SS 40s*10
135*10 SS 45s*8

HS Flat Press DS
115*10 drop 100*7 drop 85*6

Corey Curl SS HS Preacher
60s*9 SS 70*8
60s*7 SS 60*9

EZ Curl SS RG Curl
(70*10 SS 50*10) *2

DB Curl DS
40s*6 drop 30s*6 drop 20s*10

Cardio:
pre workout - 20m treadmil 2 miles 70%MHR
post workout - 30m eliptical 3 miles
total distance - 5miles 50minutes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2008)

another great workout!! Which week is your fave?? It's really hard to pick one, but Shock week always kicked my ASS!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2008)

tnx hun!!

i really cant pick to be honest with ya!  it really depends on my mood some times i like going heavy sometimes i want to hit the muscles fast.  i love all 3 weeks but i think i enjoy shock the most...call me crazy LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2008)

Good workout today another quick INTENSE session.  I am so friggin sore though its not even funny...to the point where i can't even put all my effort into it LOL.

Shock Delts/Traps:
HS Side Lateral SS Face Pulls
110*10 SS 100*12
125*10 SS 130*10

B/o Lateral SS HS Milt Press
(55s*9 SS 50*10)*2

DS  DB Front Raise
35s*8 drop 30s*8 drop 25s*8

DB Shrug SS BB Shrug
(80s*15 SS 185*15)*2

DB Shrug SS HS Shrug
(70s*20 SS 180*15)*2

Abs
Therapy
Cardio:
pre workout - 20min 2 miles 250cals
post workout - 5min 20cals LOL

My legs were so run down from all the cardio and these sick workouts that I honestly had no energy to do another cardio session!  I opted to keep my legs fresh for tomorrow I'll do another 2 miles then shock legs and I'll be spent for the week heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 17, 2008)

Had a good workout but it could have been better!  WE have a small leg station and wouldn't ya know it I decide to go to the gym right after work b/c I couldn't sleep and these to air heads just had the whole section tied up.  They were doing more bullshitting then working out and they had to do a circuit of every machine..as if the 3 sitting leg curls hit the hamstrings differently...its the same motion you dumb ass!

OK I'm done venting haha...this def could have been a better workout if I had waited a few hours.

Shock Legs:
Leg Ext SS Hack Squat
115*10 SS 185*10
(130*10 SS 225*10)*2

DS Leg Press
450*12 drop 360*12 drop 270*10
~~holy hell what a burn!!

Lying Leg Curl SS Sitting Leg Curl
80*12 SS 90*10
100*9 SS 90*10
100*9 SS 90*8

DS Single Leg Curl
35*10 drop 25*10

Well I wanted to test my 1mile out today b/c I was really curious what I could do.  I was talking to my girl and a few friends and they were giving me all their 1 mile times but I haven't done it in years so I'm not sure what I could do.

So today I pushed myself for 1 mile and I was happy with my results...I thought I would do better but I'm happy.  Does anyone know if the average mile for a male is still 12 minutes?

Cardio: 1mile 8:30!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2008)

Still looks like a good workout to me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 19, 2008)

funny thing my legs weren't even sore....i figured i would be sore as a SOB especially with that drop set leg press but i have been fine!  hams felt a little tight that day and the next but i was good.  i guess with all the running and everything i been doing their endurance has improved and can take a beating...im sure after power legs though they will get destroyed!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 19, 2008)

got a big BBQ tonight im throwing for my brothers engagement!!  just another reasont o have some drinks and let loose!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2008)

so how was your weekend DB?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2008)

always a good time!  went over my girls place thursday, friday i ran around doing a bunch of stuff, saturday had the BBQ and drinks with the friends (always a good time beer and a pool LOL), sundayw as family day. 

All and all a great weekend but way to fast!

Had a really good workout today...weights have increased or reps one or the other so i am very happy.  Got a nice PR on my rack deads to!

Power Back/Tri's:
Rack Deadlift
365*2
385*1
405*1
425*1 PR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TBar Row
115*8
135*7
150*4
~~im not liking going really heavy on these...just awkward for me I guess.

UH Pulldown
180*6
2*200*4

CG Cable Row
180*6
2*200*4

BB Skull Crusher
80*6
2*90*5

Vbar Pushdown
160*6
170*6
180*4
~~someone screwed with the stickers on the stack so i got all messed up!

abs
therapy
cardio:
pre workout - 20m HIIT
post workout 30m eliptical

All I have to say are my hands are friggin destroyed!!!!  They are really bad LOL no gloves for me so I get some nasty cuts scrapes and scuffs on my hands I hate it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 21, 2008)

Just using my journal as a memo pad again no worries ya'll....but if you care this is what i havce been eating the past few weeks.


Monday
m1- 2 eggs, 4 whites, fruit
m2- 1 scoop whey, 1 natures valley bar
m3- 6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, 1tbl natty pb, 1 apple
m4-6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, 1tbl natty pb, 1 apple
m5- muscle milk pre made shake, 1 apple

Tuesday & Wensday
m1- myoplex lite bar
m2-  scoop whey, 1 natures valley bar
m3- 6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, 1tbl natty pb, 1 apple
m4-6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, 1tbl natty pb, 1 apple
m5- muscle milk pre made shake, 1 apple

Thursday
m1- myoplex lite bar
m2-  scoop whey, 1 natures valley bar
m3- 2 meatballs, 5-6oz chix, ceasar salad
m4- maybe 6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, fruit
m5- maybe 6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, fruit

Friday, Saturday, Sunday
m1- 2 eggs, 4 whites, fruit
m2-6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, fruit
m3-6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, fruit
m4-6-8oz meat, veggies, 1tbl olive oil, fruit

~~one of these days is a cheat meal day where I will eat as much fat/carb/protein in one meal as i want normally saturday or sunday.  I also shoot for 4 meals sometimes I dont get all of them in sometimes i do...Im very bsy when Im home.

Thursdays are weird...if I stay with my girl after i eat m3 i normally dont eat again but if I go home I will eat 2 more meals normally.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 21, 2008)

thats a lot of apples!!!!  looks good though...and NICE workout!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks hun...yea i will be re working my diet to fit the rest of the summer.

and yea im sore as a MF from that workout LOL...

on a good note got another CPR save last night at work...feels good to bring one back again its been a while!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2008)

Had a shitty workout today...my heart rate monitor got stolen and i just got alot of shit on my mind.  Couldnt focus no sleep so no cardio.  Barely got my weights done with!

Power Chest/Bi's:
DB Bench
3*80s*6

Inc Smith Bench
165*6
185*4
185*3

DB Flat Fly
3*55s*6

Oly BB Curl
2*105*5

HS Preacher Curl
2*90*6

DB Hammer Curl
2*50s*5

Couldnt get my mind into the workout i hate training pissed off...so avail my first truelly shitty workout this month.  Just gonna take it on the chin and run with it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2008)

everything ok DB?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2008)

Eh things have been better but today was a better day...just stressed and trying to sort some BS out.  Thanks hun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2008)

Decent workout today.

Power Delt/Traps:
Smith Milt Press
3*175*6

Cheat DB Lateral
3*45s*6

DB Front Raise
45s*5
2*40s*6

UH BB Shrug
2*225*10
2*275*8

Abz
Therapy
Cardio:
Pre w/o- 20m HIIT 1.75miles
Post w/o- 30m elitical 3miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2008)

do the UH shrugs hurt your wrist at all?? I just recently starting doing underhand movements again (rows, etc) again because it would just aggravate the HELL out of my left wrist!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 25, 2008)

nope none of them bother me...only time it will hurt is if you keep a narrow grip or if you dont use your back/traps to do the moving.  If you are doing UH rows and pull more with your bi's it will hurt the wrists.

I keep my grip a lil past shoulder width and i have no problems.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry been MIA for a few days was pretty busy!  Here is last weeks power legs and this weeks RR back.  

Hope everyone had a good weekend I know I enjoyed myself.  Thursday stayed over my girls house, Friday went out to eat with my brother to celebrate him getting married (just city hall church is next year), saturday I went shoppin with my mother (she was buying furniture) then went crabbing with the guys and finished the night off with a BBQ, cooked up the crabs, and some beersm, sunday went out and shot a field trial and kicked ass (this is where I got into a car accident) then went over my girls house again.  Other then the accident a phenominal weekend!

Car accident story...I was gettin on the highway and it was pouring...the guy in front of me locked on his breaks and when i went to hit the breaks my truck went into a 360 and I lost control of the truck and ended up spinning out of control where I hit the curb sideways and almost flipped my truck.  I fucked the rear axel but no other damage on my truck and the other guy just drove off.  I screwed my lower back up though...I think just from tightening up which sux ass but what am I gonna do ya know!

Here are the workouts..

Power Legs:
Sumo Squats
3*365*4

SLDL
3*225*6

Leg Press
3*540*6

Leg Ext
130*6
2*145*6

Lying Leg Curl
3*100*6

Rep Range Back/Tri's:
Sumo Deadlift
3*225*6
~~didn't go heavy b/c of the hurt lower back 

HS High Row
270*8
290*8
300*7

UH BB Row
3*155*10

Vbar Pulldown
160*12
140*15
140*6 cut my hand open
~~stopped the last set b/c i ripped my hand open and started bleeding I really need gloves!

Stiff Arm Pulldown
90*20
110*20

HS Tri Ext
90*10
2*100*6

UH Pushdown
120*10
130*10
140*10

Kickback
2*25s*15

Abz
Therapy

Pre w/o cardio - 20m HIIT
No post cardio my back was hurting way to much.  I hope this shit doesn't keep up I been doing so good in the gym with everything!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2008)

Well its official I'm FUCKED!  Back is totally jacked and I dont know what to do from here!  Got through my workout today fine with no problems and right at the very end man this pain shot through my back that brought me to my knee and I couldnt even breath!  I'm so fucking pissed its not even funny!

Started doin my cardio to warm up and the back just felt tight so I didn't bother figuring I would be OK.  Got to the weights and was fine till my last set!

Chest/Bi's:
Inc DB Press
70s*8
80s*6
80s*5

Cable X Over
70s*12
80s*9
80s*7

Pec Dec
3*115*15

DB Curl
40s*8
45s*6

Corey Curls
2*60s*10

Concentration Curl
2*25s*15

Lower back stretching that actually hurt so much I was tearing...and I had to get one of the guys to help me up from the floor when I was done.

I'm gonna ice/heat therapy it al night at work hopefully and load up on some motrin for the night and hopefully if I keep it up I should be OK by next week.

Wish me luck guys this is really the last thing I need right now!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 29, 2008)

oh shit Db..I am so sorry to hear that...remember...your health comes before the gym...take care of yourself!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2008)

Yea I have been dosing on motrin and ice/heat therapy and also increased my calorie intake a bit to try and up the healing process a bit.

Friday I have to help my brother move into his new house so I'll be living couches and beds and shit so I'll be wearing my weight belt haha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a shitty cell phone pic I snapped last week...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok sorry been MIA took the rest of the week of last week to try and heal that back but it was fucking futile!  Back is really fucked its just not healing with work and everything.  My summer is shot b/c I can't do a damn thing with this back...gym sucked ass today b/c I had to baby my back but its what I need to deal with.  This couldn't have come at a worse time for me I swear!

Back/Tri's for a shit tastic workout!

Stiff Arm Pulldown SS HS Low Row
(120*10 SS 180*10) *3

DB Row SS Pulldown
(65s*10 SS 100*10) *3

DS CG Cble Row
140*12 drop 120*12 drop 100*12

BB Skull Crusher SS Bench Dips
(60*15 SS BW*25) *2

Vbar Pushdown DS
120*15 drop 110*12 drop 100*10

Shoulder therapy
Back stretching

Cardio is out of the picture the repeated motion of running or eliptical kills my back and the bike i can't sit still long enough b/c of pain.  So This blows ass!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2008)

WHY are you in the gym with a bad back young man???   you know better than that!!!!!!! 

on a lighter note...nice face in the pic


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 5, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> WHY are you in the gym with a bad back young man???   you know better than that!!!!!!!
> 
> on a lighter note...nice face in the pic



You like that face right?  LOL thats my i just woke up face and I dont wanna be here face hahahaha!

And I know I shouldnt be in the gym but last week I went fuckin crazy sittin home doing nothing so I have to go in...its gonna hurt either way matters well try to work around it.  Todays workout was just for you...nothing stressfull on the back!

Shock Chest/Bi's:
HS Dips SS HS Incline Press
120*12 SS 70*12
140*12 SS 70*12
160*10 SS 70*10
140*10 SS 70*8
120*12 SS 60*10

DS Pec Dec
120*15 drop 100*15 drop 80*14 drop 60*12

HS Preacher Curl SS Corey Curls
60*10 SS 40s*10
60*10 SS 40s*10
60*10 SS 30s*12
60*10 SS 30s*12

RI's on SS's were 10-15 seconds

Everything was done at a super slow and controlled pace since I couldn't go heavy I maximized my TUT.  I gotta say since I upped my carbs to help the healing process my vascularity and striations are friggin SICK!  I wish someone could take a picture of me in the gym for you guys its friggin AWSOME!  I have also been complimented both days this week on how good I look (with my shirt on LOL) they all say I look like a machine I just keep on going!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2008)

you can't get a pic of striations just flexing?? 

nice workout...but you know you can still hurt yourself and not even know it until later...

I gotta still give you props for going even when hurt though...thats DRIVE!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 5, 2008)

No I can't flex and take a pic at the same time heh...one day ill get my girl to take some pics of me for ya.

As for drive yea I can't live without the gym!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I took yesterday off and the back felt much better and I was going to take the rest of the week off....then got home and couldn't sleep after 51 hours of ZERO sleep so I went to the gym.

Didn't write anything down but did some delts

milt press, side laterals, front raise, reverse pec dec, face pull all very light very high rep

then i was still bored so i did some bi's and tri's few drops sets and super sets then got tired and called it quits.  pretty much just did the weaker body parts to save the back.  im dont for the week hope its a lil better by next week!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2008)

I still remember a couple years back you were gonna post pics of you in your fireman gear...whatever happend to THAT? HUH? HUH??   j/k


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2008)

Holy shit you remember that?  LOL  Those days are long gone...I dont belong to that firehouse anymore.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think that will stop her from asking.  But make her post her bikini model pics before you give it up, dude.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2008)

Just figured I'd throw a pic up here for you guys...had a BBQ this saturday and this is me and my girl.  

I have also gained roughly 10lbs since the injury I'm kinda bummed!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2008)

wow...how cute is she!!!! I'm glad your happy DB!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2008)

yea she is a doll...thanks guys!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 12, 2008)

sorry haven't been writing down my workouts Im just going light and getting extreme TUT super slow and controlled.  Back I took it easy on did 12 working sets.  Did the same for tri's but did 10 working sets.

Shoulder therapy back stretching at the end.

Also managed to do some light cardio...30 minutes on the bike.  Nice and easy and I'll be back at it.  I will keep my cals up for a few weeks even after I'm healed then right back to cutting up again there will be no growing this winter I guess.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 12, 2008)

just finished chest/bi's...

12 working sets for chest 6 working sets and one 4x drop set for bi's3

shoulder therapy back therapy

30 min cardio on bike...light work

feels good to stay in the gym but it sucks to not be able to really push myself...today i had some much energy and wanted to go nuts but i couldn't so i leave feeling like i did nothing

but anyhoot im getting transfered to a new station and starting next month my schedual will be 6am to 6pm rather then 7pm to 7am and the city is one of the buisiest in the county so I'll be gettin my ass handed to me LOL.  hopefully its just for a month or so but we will see.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2008)

will you still have weekends off, or will it be a 24/7 job??


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> will you still have weekends off, or will it be a 24/7 job??



nope still doing 3 on 4 off...those are my guidlines...they know the rules if they change that i walk LOL.  Hunting season is approaching ever so rapidly an thats my time!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2008)

I worked a schedule like that for a while.  It was sweet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 13, 2008)

Hell no I been on midnights for 5 years I hate alpha shift


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am on thirds too...and while it was nice at first...I now hate it...I feel tired about 100% of the time  and hungry


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2008)

you get use to it after a while...you need to get bast the whole concept of light in relation to food and sleep...where people see darkness and think ok food is coming to an end and sleep is just ahead I am the opposite...i dont wake up till the sun goes down ands thats when the hunger starts!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2008)

we can never keep a regular sleep schedule on the weekends, maybe that's what throws us off...I just love being in the sun too much to sleep through it!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2008)

easy then just dont sleep like me LOL!  and great avi


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2008)

Had a syncobal episode last night which was REAAALLLLYYY scary!  My diet has been pretty good now that I introduced carbs back and my blood sugars have leveled out.

Yesterday went to the gym and had my normal MRP pre w/o and my granola whey post w/o.  But then I waited several hours to eat b/c i was going out to eat with my girl.  We went and had sushi and a few hours after thatw hile taking a hot shower I jsut started to shake and tremor then blacked out.  Scared the shit out of my girl I'm sure.  I'm guessing my body was so negative cal that when I ate the sushi (high GI carb) it just burned all that energy right up and  my body just crashed!

Woke up this morning and was good but made sure and grabbed something on my 2 hour drive home from her house so I ate a new flatbread w/ egg whites from DD and my normal coffee and halfway home I damn near blacked out again.  But once I got home showered and relaxed a bit I was fine. It got me worried for a bit LOL.  But I'm OK now I think some extra sleep and some stable food and I'll be fine.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2008)

Dude, careful with that.  Hope you are OK!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Dude, careful with that.  Hope you are OK!



Thanks bud!  I had a similar feeling yesterday but i hadn't eaten or drank anything all day and once i ate i was fine.

Sorry been MIA I been trying to get ready for my cruise...even though i look like shit witrh the weight I put on I'm still gonna go out and have a blast.  I will just pickup where I left off before the injury once the back is better.

Only have time for one maybe two workouts this week so I did chest/back today.  All supersets I was in and out in 30.  Chest got a phenominal pump today it was sick!  Did 8 working supersets and one drop set for both back and chest.


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2008)

Where is your cruise going?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 18, 2008)

maybe this vacay will help you relax and put a few things into perspective


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> maybe this vacay will help you relax and put a few things into perspective



im hoping so LOL I need it...I'm working doubles all week it sucks!  and thanks again hun your the best!



katt said:


> Where is your cruise going?



we are doing 3 days in miami and then 5 days out to see with stops in mexico and the grand caymens.  should be a good time!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2008)

who are you going through for your cruise?? any links would be helpful, we are wanting to take one next May


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

hey there DB, hows are things going?

going on a cruise. i hope not during the big storm.

i will catch up with you later and talk  some huntin!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> who are you going through for your cruise?? any links would be helpful, we are wanting to take one next May



heya hun im going on the same boat i used years ago...royal carribean enchantress of the sea.

I wont use any other line for a general group it is friggin top notch!

next june/july im gonna go on another with my girl b/c she has never gone on one.  i hear some mixed reviews about other lines but RC has never had a bad review.  you can go wrong with em!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey there DB, hows are things going?
> 
> going on a cruise. i hope not during the big storm.
> 
> i will catch up with you later and talk  some huntin!



heya bro...sorry haven't been in your journal i have been so friggin busy its not even funny!

back is a lil better  but i am gettin burnt out i really need this vacation!  i hope we dont get the storm but either way just to get away from work and relax with some friends will be awsome!

yea man huntin is right around the corner sept 13 deer opens up for me!  we will catch up when i get back though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2008)

well 6am will come soon  my plane departs at 9am so soon i will be sailing away! can't fuckin wait!  there will be a ton of pix to follow!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 20, 2008)

there better be pics!! Does Royal Carribean have the "upper deck"???


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

Travel safe!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2008)

Heya guys sorry been MIA!  Lifes been crazy since I got back.

First off the vacation was awsome...we got phenominal weather, drinks though pricey were damn strong and damn good haha and the food was never ending...sorta like my waste line now!  Had a good time with my friends then back to reality.

When I got back home my eye was killing me and the next morning I couldn't see out of it so I went to the doc.  Took a while to get the right doc but 7 hours later the doctor detemrined I got a bacteria from one of the islands in my eye which was stuck in my contact.  I had to take a few days off of work and take meds and shit.  Still putting eye drops in and it still hurts like a SOB!  Still can't hardley see out of it and doc said I will have perminant vision loss in my right eye b/c of the scare tissue.  Hopefully it will be gone this week!  No gym last week b/c of the eye but I did workout 3x on the boat nothing crazy just some moderate work b/c the boat gym sucked.

Hmmm what else...

Back to the gym today did back/tri's with moderate weight and intensity even did some deadlifts.  The back is holding up which means its gettin better.  Few more weeks and I'll be able to shred it up again!

Next weekend is opening day archery so any free time I'll be in the woods instead of the computer hahahaha!

That following monday I take over a new EMS contract which means I switch scheduals...new schedual will be monday-wensday 5am-7pm in an extremely high volume town so my workouts wont be as intense for a few weeks b/c I'll just be dragging ass!

Im gonna work on gettin you guys some pix from vacation as well!

Hope all is well I'll touch base in all your journals this week!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2008)

there had better be pics mister!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2008)

im workin on it


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2008)

Dude, that blows. My sister had something similar happen to her eye.  The good news is her vision is still nearly the same  Hope your turns out ok!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2008)

Hit the gym again today and man it feels good.  I dont remember yesterdays numbers but i think I'll get em all for todays workout...forgot my notebook home.

Chest/Bi's:
DB Flat Press
3*70s*12

Cbl X Over
50s*12
2*60s*12

Inc Smith Press
3*135*10

DB Fly
30s*12
40s*10

HS Dips
100*12
120*12

BB Curl
65*10
85*8
105*5

DB Curl
35s*10
40s*8

DB Hammer Curl
2*35s*10

BB Preacher
40*20
50*15

Cardio: 20m HIIT treadmill

Good workout felt nice to hit the weights again but I'm not going to crazy...takin it easy still with the back.  

Current weight is 174 so I'm only 4lbs heavier from when I stopped in the gym 3 weejs ago and thats with a 2 week vacation in there which was a food fest so its not to bad.  I'll cut back down to 170 and see what happens from there.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow Riss two posts in like a year here holy hell brotha LOL...your on a roll!

No worries bud things are good I'll be back to PRRS soon can't wait!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice workout!! 

How is the eye doing?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2008)

Heya ya'll sorry been MIA!!!

Update on my life...

Work: Got pushed into a new contract which mean doubling and tripling my hours as well as switching back to day shift.  But in reality I work all hours of the day sun up to sun down!  Been puttin in 80+ hours a week for the last 2 months.  All road time no down time at headquarters it sux

Gym: I have been going ussually just 2-3 times a week really just hit the weights heavy and haven't done a thing else.  No rehab, no cardio, no abz.  Im finally back on a decent schedual but still workin crazy hours but I should be int he gym 4x week now and be able to get back into some cardio.  I have put some weight on so starting nxt week I'll be adding cardio back in and just trying to keep the diet clean.

Social life: HAHAHA no existant.  Me and the girl are doing better then ever.  Things are doing really good between us!  Haven't really had time to do much else to be honest with ya since I got back from my cruise.

Hunting: Ive gone out 3 times only opening day is hot a coyote with my longbow and last week I missed a doe at 22 yards.  I got her number though she will be down this friday!

I dont have internet access (came into headquarters early to post this) at all so I dont know when I will be on next but I just started charting my workouts again on my blackberry so soon there should be some workouts!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout!!
> 
> How is the eye doing?



Eye is going it took some time but I can finally use both contacts.  Ummmm I will always have vision loss and its not 100% yet but I go back the 24th to get new glasses and contacts so things are on the up and up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2008)

WG pulldown
140x12
160x10
180x5 drop 120x10

DB Row
75sx12
85sx10
95sx8

One arm cable row
60x12
70x12

Stiff pulldown
100x15
110x13
120x12

Skull ss CG press
70 x 12 ss 15
70 x 12 ss 15

Pushdown ss HS dip
130x 12 ss 100x12
       X10 ss x10

Abs


----------



## katt (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey DB...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2008)

10-14-08 chest/bis

Flat db fly
40s x 15
50s x 12
60s x 10

Inc smith press
135x15
155x12
175x6

Cbl x over
60s x 15
70s x 12
70s x 11

Pecdec
120x15x3

Pullover
70x12
80x10

Oly bb curl ss db hammer
85x 12 ss 30s x 12
85x 10 ss 30s x 10

Corey curl ss HS preacher
50s x 15 ss 60x9
50s x 12 ss 50x11


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2008)

10-14-08 chest/bis

Flat db fly
40s x 15
50s x 12
60s x 10

Inc smith press
135x15
155x12
175x6

Cbl x over
60s x 15
70s x 12
70s x 11

Pecdec
120x15x3

Pullover
70x12
80x10

Oly bb curl ss db hammer
85x 12 ss 30s x 12
85x 10 ss 30s x 10

Corey curl ss HS preacher
50s x 15 ss 60x9
50s x 12 ss 50x11


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 23, 2008)

heya guys sorry shit is going crazy in my land and to top it off i was just layed off.  so no clue what im gonna do got a weekend to sit on it and decide.

i need a new job thats for sure but dont know if im going to stay in the north which is an hour and a half away from home where the pay is better or if im going to go down south by home and work.  

i just got fired 2 hours ago so im a bit pissed right now and things are going down hill fast.  hit the gym twice this week but i have no desire to go in today.  odds are i wont be getting into the gym much for a while but im gonna try my best to get back on my feet before to much damage is done.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 18, 2009)

Heya everyone sorry its been a few months since I've been on!

Just an update...ahahahaha like anyone will read this!

Well anyhow lost my job and took me almost 2 months to find a new one (our economy ass!) I took a big pay cut but I travel a little less but have also picked up a second job (part time) in the same field as well as opened up my own Taxidermy Company (European Mounts ONLY) which has been keeping me VERY busy!!!  With being layed off so long I got put in a big hole and have just gotten caught up.

Today was my first day back in the gym in months and man I was sucking wind!  even though I have been hiking alot with the dogs I'm sooo out of shape its not even funny!

I will be starting a new gym once I get the time to establish it but for now this is just a hello and a littl ebump to say MP is back baby!!

I got a lil porky for a bit but have been cutting back and am bak down to 178 (only 8lbs heavier from 5 months ago) but my LBM is way down I'm sure.  Either way I'l take it day by day!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice to have you back!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 18, 2009)

Today I went in for my first workout so here it is in a nutshell...

10m Run

Deadlift
135*10
185*10
3*225*6

DB Row
2*65s*10

WG Pulldown
2*120*10

Rev Fly (rear delts)
2*25s*12

DB Curl
25s*12
30s*10

Abs

I was going to do a full body b/c this is a rough week but I will have the chance to get in tomorrow so I'll do all my push work tomorrow as well as squats.  Throw in some more abs and try to add a bit more cardio.  Man I was shot today but it will get better!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 18, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice to have you back!



WOW girl that was fast!  How the hell are ya?  You should hit me up on facebook!!  Cmon all the kewl kids are doing it 

Hows the hubby still training with ya?


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> WOW girl that was fast!  How the hell are ya?  You should hit me up on facebook!!  Cmon all the kewl kids are doing it
> 
> Hows the hubby still training with ya?



Yup, still going at it.... cutting right now, but I'm just about done...

I'm on face book as well,,, just signed up.  Don't do the my space so much any more.   You'll have to send me your name so I can look you up (you're real name..)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

your alive, thats good


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2009)

katt said:


> Yup, still going at it.... cutting right now, but I'm just about done...
> 
> I'm on face book as well,,, just signed up.  Don't do the my space so much any more.   You'll have to send me your name so I can look you up (you're real name..)



Glad to hear it!!

yea look me up its Thomas M Martins


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2009)

PreMier said:


> your alive, thats good



yea man im still kicking just getting by day by day...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2009)

went to the gym again yesterday...yep still out of shape hahaha!

anyway did a push workout n some cardio.

cardio- 5m warm up 15 min sprints on treadmill 2min run 1min walkin

flat db fly
3*45s*10

inc db press
35s*10
45s*10
55s*10
65s*8

HS milt press
2*70*10

db side lateral
2*20s*15

pushdown
2*100*15

squats
135*12
2*185*10

I kept it light the past 2 days and im still sore as shit LOL!  Anyhow I will keep it eay for a few wrokouts then start kicking it into high gear.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2009)

Well look who found his way back.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> Glad to hear it!!
> 
> yea look me up its Thomas M Martins


yo! DB! How's things?
Good to see ya back, bud! Aren't you still a fire fighter or have i been gone too long?
I'll have to add you next time I can get to a computer that can access facebook.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2009)

Heya TTT yea baby I'm back and sore to prove it haha!

Burns yea still a firefighter/EMT for 7 years now but I'm going back to school in the fall to finish my sports medicine degree! I heard your back to action eh? Ill hit your journal soon to read up!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2009)

Heya TTT yea baby I'm back and sore to prove it haha!

Burns yea still a firefighter/EMT for 7 years now but I'm going back to school in the fall to finish my sports medicine degree! I heard your back to action eh? Ill hit your journal soon to read up!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> went to the gym again yesterday...yep still out of shape hahaha!


Remember: ROUND is a shape...


Good luck on the degree, amigo! Once I get my certifications knowcked out, I may go back to work on my bachelor's as well!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2009)

Well i think this site is bad luck!   Been having some MAAIVE abdominal pains lately talked to a friend of mine who is a doctor and he said sounds like a hiatal hernia...going to my primary monday morning to get checked out


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2009)

ho-lee-crap, DB! WTF are you doing to yourself? You swinging off the chandelier onto yor GF again? C'mon, tarzan, that shit'll getya!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2009)

Must be the time for some of old regulars to pop back in here   Sorry to hear aout the job, but great to hear you are back working and back in the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

well, now that yer fine, 'lil tushie is back...game on!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2009)

Heya guys thanks for the comments...

Went to the Dr today and he is thinking Gall Bladder or Ulcers...we will see.  I got some lab work done and tonight I go for an ultrasound so that means I'll be fasting for almost 24 hours but I dont mind...I want this shit over with!

I weighted 5lbs less this morning since this problem started b/c I haven't been eating...this is friggin crazy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I think the verdict is in...gastritis or ulcers.  Im waiting to get an upper endoscopy done but I have been to busy to take a day off and go.  Stomach is still slightly off but fine day to day.

I haven't been posting my workouts b/c frankly they are a joke LOL!  I have been hitting the gym a few days a week with some cardio in.  I'm just doing a recomp and working on getting my LBM up.

I do have to share this though...why do people feel the need to stop me from what im doing make me take my headphones off to tell me something they have done that works?  I'm doing my curls today and some dude comes and goes hey you know I been doing push presses for a few weeks and my strength has really gone up.  Congradu-fucking-lations buddy!  I dont give a shit!  OK just had to get that out b/c I hate morons!

Other than that work has been crazy lately!  Just off the wall with some of the calls we have been getting but it keeps me on my toes!


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2009)

well i was going to stop in and give you some advice, but i dont want to be "one" of the morons. 

dude, how have u been doing? glad to see that you didnt get shot out of your tree stand last year. 

i gotta laugh every time i look at your avi.
kind of brings back memories of things that i dont remember. does that make sense?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2009)

heya bro sorry i aint been around much crazy life i tell ya!  im back in the gym whether the dr likes it or not that fat fuck!

yea last year was another safe year but also a fruitless year.  rough hunting new areas but i always have fun out there.  turkey season is here but i find myself passing up hunting in the AM to hit the gym...oh well i can buy em at the store LOL.

other then that same ol shit working 2 jobs started my own european mount service company and getting the house ready for summer.

how about you man?  when we going elk hunting?

and thanks for the comment on the photo that was a crazy summer but i always seem to be the life of the party i dont know why  LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2009)

oh and TOH feel free to give advise but I'm working Bi's dont come over and say you started standing military presses thats just fucking retarded!  why would i give a shit...or am i wrong?

had a good workout today ran a mile then back/tri's/abs/therapy

got back up to deadlifting 315 again thank god i felt like such a fag struggling with 225 haha!  i will be increasing my cardio soon hopefully whenever the knees are ready.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2009)

hiya hon! I hope you find out about your tummy soon! I have recurring ulcers, so I feel your pain!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2009)

Most of my stomach pain has gone away...only time it bothers me is if I eat a massive meal or I eat certain foods.  Haven't gotten the upper endoscopy b/c I haven't had the time.

Im guessing its just gastritis so i will give it a few more weeks and if any pain comes back I'll have to get some more tests.

Anyhoot hit the gym on a regular now in between work.  Yesterdays workout:

Cardio 1 mile run

Flat DB Press 4 sets 6,6,6,6 reps
Pec Dec 4 sets 10,8,6,6 reps
Incline DB Press 4 sets 10,5,8,8 reps
Cable X Over 4 sets 10,8,8,6 reps

Oly BB Curl 4 sets 10,8,8,8 reps
DB Curl 3 sets 10,8,8 reps
Preacher Curl 2 sets 10,10 reps

20m HIIT eliptical

Today I'm doing back/tri's double cardio and abs


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2009)

Quick workout today...halfway through my father called me and said he had been locked out of my house so i had to go let his old ass in LOL.

Back:
Rack Deadlift
135*4 185*4 225*2 275*1 315*1 335*miss drop 225*12 drop 135*15

BB Row
95*15
3*135*12

HS High Row
3*180*12

WG Pulldown
3*120*12

Stiff Arm Pulldown
100*15
110*11

Had to rush out at this point...so I missed 2 cardio session, abs, therapy, and tri's so I'm very pissed!

Tomorrow is a big day...double cardio, abs, therapy, shoulders, tri's, and traps.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2009)

Todays workout...

10m mile run

Shoulders:
MP 135 x 12, 10, 10
Standing Side Lat 30s x 10 x 3
B/o Lateral 40s x 10 x 3
DB Front Lat 25s x 12 x 3
HS Side Lat single arm 90 x 15 x 3
Cable Face Pull single arm 70 x 15 x 3

Tri's:
Skull Crusher 60 x 8 x 3
Pushdowns 110 x 15 130 x 10 x 2
HS Tri Ext 50 x 15 x 3

Traps
BB Shrug 135 x 15 x 3
Rev Shrug ss Hybrid Shrug
135 x 20 ss 135 x 15 x 3

Hand hurt to much to shrug real weight LOL

Rehab/Abz

Cardio:
Eliptical 20m HIIT 

Total miles 3...

Man I'm spent 2 hours and 45min today in the gym!


----------

